# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - October 2012



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Following on from the 20 page September offering, here's a new autumnal thread for all your news about Brixton in October 2012.


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2012)

Not much going on so far, then?


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 1, 2012)

There was a walking tour of Brixton on Saturday, done by one of those accredited London tour guides. He does it twice a year, £9 a head.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

I went to the Electric Social on Satuday. It was packed!

I didn't realise how big the upstairs area was either.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> I went to the Electric Social on Satuday. It was packed!
> 
> I didn't realise how big the upstairs area was either.


 
It was their 1st Birthday Celebration that night.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Kanda said:


> It was their 1st Birthday Celebration that night.


I know. That's why I went.


----------



## Winot (Oct 1, 2012)

I went to Electric Brixton for the first time on Saturday (to see Death in Vegas).  Nice venue, great sound but Jesus - £4.50 for a can of Red Stripe


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Winot said:


> I went to Electric Brixton for the first time on Saturday (to see Death in Vegas). Nice venue, great sound but Jesus - £4.50 for a can of Red Stripe


Ouch!


----------



## Griffter (Oct 1, 2012)

I went to seven on Thursday night (because I promised to give it a go). It almost made me cry but I'm not completely sure why. I think it's because it is trying so hard to be something it's not that it has upset my memories of things that were good. The decor upstairs reminded me of a free party I went to in a squat about 18 yrs ago but this time round it was £4 a bottle of beer, the ash trays/cutlery holders were v expensive tins of paprika, no-one was having any fun and lots of people were loudly discussing their gap year/tefl experience in Uganda. It was full of very beautiful people and I wish I had liked it but I couldn't. I think this is partly due to my old age but I left feeling hollow. I'm sure this is largely my issue and in fact it happened in September not October so not entirely relevant to this thread but if anyone else has felt similarly please let me know so I don't feel q so bad.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 1, 2012)

Massive chip on shoulder!


----------



## Griffter (Oct 1, 2012)

ffsear said:


> Massive chip on shoulder!


Just out of curiosity...is that directed at my post or an observation as you walked back from lunch?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 1, 2012)

what is seven?


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> what is seven?


Groovy cocktail bar in the Nu-Villaaage, i.e. Mwah-mwah-mwah-ket Row.
http://sevenatbrixton.wordpress.com/


----------



## Winot (Oct 1, 2012)

Haven't been in the evening but have been a few times for lunch and the food has been great, good value, and reasonable drinks pricing.  And the lads that run it are lovely. 

So to my mind it's a wholly welcome addition to the market.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Groovy cocktail bar in the Nu-Villaaage, i.e. Mwah-mwah-mwah-ket Row.
> http://sevenatbrixton.wordpress.com/


ah, thanks, not been through there since I own a bike again.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2012)

Winot said:


> Haven't been in the evening but have been a few times for lunch and the food has been great, good value, and reasonable drinks pricing. And the lads that run it are lovely.
> 
> So to my mind it's a wholly welcome addition to the market.


 
Agreed.


----------



## Griffter (Oct 1, 2012)

Winot said:


> Haven't been in the evening but have been a few times for lunch and the food has been great, good value, and reasonable drinks pricing. And the lads that run it are lovely.
> 
> So to my mind it's a wholly welcome addition to the market.


I didn't chat to the people behind it - I had three different waitresses come to the table to ask what I wanted (all I was after was a bottle of beer) and it took about 20 mins. That said it was packed and I'd guess working across two floors is tricky. It may well be that I was feeling knackered/grumpy and it was one of those things that it reminded me so much of something that was amazing that it was never going to match up to my memories. I am interested in whether there is some substance behind or if it is a lot of glitz and cool menus with little else. To hear your positive view is refreshing, maybe I'll give it another go when it isn't so packed


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Winot said:


> Haven't been in the evening but have been a few times for lunch and the food has been great, good value, and reasonable drinks pricing. And the lads that run it are lovely.
> 
> So to my mind it's a wholly welcome addition to the market.


That whole stretch reminds me a bit of an upmarket holiday resort now, with all its outdoor seating areas.

Shame the old cafe had to go.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Griffter said:


> I didn't chat to the people behind it - I had three different waitresses come to the table to ask what I wanted (all I was after was a bottle of beer) and it took about 20 mins.


Their service can be very, very, very slow.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> That whole stretch reminds me a bit of an upmarket holiday resort now, with all its outdoor seating areas.


Any resort in particular?


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Any resort in particular?


Somewhere in Spain perhaps. 

Mid you, it might feel a bit different come winter time.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone had pizza at Agile Rabbit yet? They were (are?) claiming to be the best pizza in Brixton which is a pretty big shout. The place looks pretty good though, live music and such.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyone had pizza at Agile Rabbit yet? They were (are?) claiming to be the best pizza in Brixton which is a pretty big shout. The place looks pretty good though, live music and such.


Some people say good things about the place but my pizzas there have always been rather average and Eme's were so greasy she won't go back. That was a while ago though, so it may have improved. I still like the look of the place - maybe I'll give them another go again.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Some people say good things about the place but my pizzas there have always been rather average and Eme's were so greasy she won't go back. That was a while ago though, so it may have improved. I still like the look of the place - maybe I'll give them another go again.


 
Will have to try it I think, have had most other pizza in town  

Always find the 'best in town' boast a bit odd to use really.


----------



## Winot (Oct 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Will have to try it I think, have had most other pizza in town
> 
> Always find the 'best in town' boast a bit odd to use really.


 
Especially in a town which has Franco Manca.


----------



## Griffter (Oct 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyone had pizza at Agile Rabbit yet? They were (are?) claiming to be the best pizza in Brixton which is a pretty big shout. The place looks pretty good though, live music and such.


I ate there on Friday - took my two kids there after swimming lessons at about 6 pm (maybe I like the Village more than I tell myself). Had one whole pizza and a couple of slices as various people walked past and joined us. The one cooked to order was excellent but slices weren't quite in the same league - agree with Ed they were really oily. I think Manco's might be a bit better but we didn't have to queue, didn't feel like we had to rush and, from a laziness point of view, it was closer to the Rec/way home. Love the idea of pizza wars in Brixton though - double zero flour bombs and passata guns


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Griffter said:


> Love the idea of pizza wars in Brixton though - double zero flour bombs and passata guns


Remember the Baked Bean wars of the late 90s? And the bleach war?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

Winot said:


> Especially in a town which has Franco Manca.


 
Yeah, I think Franco Manca gets my vote but am very fond of Oregano on Tulse Hill.

However there is a whole thread about pizza so lets try not to monopolise ANOTHER Brixton thread just discussing food


----------



## Crispy (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Mwah-ket Row



Much better than Villaaage


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

/food post

I did find myself wondering how before Burger King start sniffing about Brixton...


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Much better than Villaaage


Thank you but I have to say most Britonites I know do seem to like 'Villaaage' rather a lot.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 1, 2012)

EDIT: Crispy is not most Brixtonites, no sir.

If I'm getting pizzas delivered, I get them from Oregano. Consistently good and tastes like proper pizza


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> EDIT: Crispy is not most Brixtonites, no sir.
> 
> If I'm getting pizza's delivered, I get them from Oregano. Consistently good and tastes like proper pizza


 
Them or Firezza usually for delivery  
Occasionally if feeling slobbish/hungover/skint then Pizza GoGo.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm finally going to the Electric on thursday. Pal has bought me a ticket to dance to Carl Cox. Mid week clubbing


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> El Panzon (who did the mexican food at the hob) have left the Hob after yet another argument. The mexican food in the Hob now is a different operation altogether - I havent tried it yet.


I have not heard good things from the Hoot foodwise


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I have not heard good things from the Hoot foodwise


The jerk chicken guy is still there and there's also a pizza oven in the corner that becomes operational at the weekend. Quite why the management of the hob thought it was a good idea to introduce food competition _within its own garden_ is a mystery to me...


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The jerk chicken guy is still there and there's also a pizza oven in the corner that becomes operational at the weekend. Quite why the management of the hob thought it was a good idea to introduce food competition _within its own garden_ is a mystery to me...


Extra $$$$ for them I imagine.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Extra $$$$ for them I imagine.


Possibly....although from what I understand they don't make much from renting the space out. Most of their cash comes from selling lots and lots and lots of near-£4 pints in plastic glasses after 10pm on Fridays and weekends. The place gets packed late on.

As for the food thing, an almighty row broke out between two of the chefs/food people, which has resulted in El Panzon not being there any more...


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

They put on some really good bills on the weekends, but I'm not really a fan of the Hoot these days. Too busy and too expensive for my tastes.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> They put on some really good bills on the weekends, but I'm not really a fan of the Hoot these days. Too busy and too expensive for my tastes.


Yeah I agree...although they put some decent bands on, I rarely stay late into the evening. It's been my local for 15 years and I regularly drink there after work with mates and watch the football at the weekends, but the nights aren't like they used to be and I can't fucking abide pints in a plastic glass, no real beer/cider and security/bouncers throwing their weight around after 10pm


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

I like the Hoot on summer weekday evenings or summer weekend days :


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I like the Hoot on summer weekday evenings or summer weekend days :


Yep...you can't beat the garden on a day like that. Especially with your back to the marble wall which warms up throughout the day and keeps you warm as the sun goes down...


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I agree...although they put some decent bands on, I rarely stay late into the evening. It's been my local for 15 years and I regularly drink there after work with mates and watch the football at the weekends, but the nights aren't like they used to be and I can't fucking abide pints in a plastic glass, no real beer/cider and security/bouncers throwing their weight around after 10pm


Aye. Big queues, burly bouncers patting me down and plastic glasses never adds up to much of a fun night for me. It's usually alright in the week though.


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2012)

Walked past South Beach today and the door was open. Apparently it's opening as a restaurant tomorrow.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2012)

The guys in Seven are charming; their booze well priced.

Franco Manca is easily better than Agile Rabbit.

Go-Go pizza is tolerable, Oregano pretty good but Basilico is very much the best. Firezza is too expensive.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2012)

Onket said:


> Walked past South Beach today and the door was open. Apparently it's opening as a restaurant tomorrow.


 
Not a good strip for restaurants. Even the soon-to-be occupied corner site would be better


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

leanderman said:
			
		

> The guys in Seven are charming; their booze well priced.
> 
> Franco Manca is easily better than Agile Rabbit.
> 
> Go-Go pizza is tolerable, Oregano pretty good but Basilico is very much the best. Firezza is too expensive.



Basilico? Where?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Basilico? Where?


 
Somewhere at Clapham Junction. But delivers. Amazing four cheese option

My poker circle always insists on Basilico!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

leanderman said:
			
		

> Somewhere at Clapham Junction. But delivers. Amazing four cheese option
> 
> My poker circle always insists on Basilico!



Will try.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Will try.



Can't try. They don't deliver here


----------



## tarannau (Oct 1, 2012)

Heh. I'm sure they delivered to us when we lived in Saltoun Rd. Was cold and a little unremarkable iirc. Firezza much the same fwiw

If you have to travel out to Clapham Junction, Pizza metro comes highly recommended. Quality pizzas by the metre


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Can't try. They don't deliver here


 
Outrageous. They reach Leander Rd from their Lavender Hill base. Or used to.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

Burton Rd, SW9 is too far it seems


----------



## nagapie (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in two minds about Seven. I like how it looks, the service is fine, the drinks and food are nice. But it's a bar and I really don't like bars, trendy or otherwise. I also find it prohibitively expensive if you try to eat even a tiny bit of food. Also the last time I was there there was a table of obnoxiously loud people all dressed in sports gear - rugger buggers in Brixton?


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2012)

Missus says the thai place in the market is good. Is it?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 1, 2012)

Onket said:


> Missus says the thai place in the market is good. Is it?


Which one? Both are good but Yum D in MArket Row was better...I think....

BTW - I like Seven - they have some high chairs and plenty of room for pushchairs - they open early, they have Wi-fi. I can sit quietly.

And they aren't a major shopping brand.

We do slag off all our independent food places... what do we want? burger king, pizza express, Wagamama, Giraffe, Strada, Iguanas, Gourmet Burger place, All bar one!!!!


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

According to the worldsbestbars, the best two bars in all of Brixton are the Brixton Bar and Grill ("combines service and style with gritty urban edge") and Seven (" ramshackle and rickety but charming space"). 

http://www.worldsbestbars.com/united-kingdom/london/south-west-london


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2012)

Has no one else noticed the completely out-of-place Chillbox yoghurt bar roughly oppposite Seven?

It looks like something out of Westfield Stratford


----------



## tarannau (Oct 1, 2012)

Blimey, Sure that wasn't there a week or so ago. Looks a bit Canary Wharf if you ask me.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Blimey, Sure that wasn't there a week or so ago. Looks a bit Canary Wharf if you ask me.


 
Or, contextually, that grand design on Lyham road.

Egregious is the only word for it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> They put on some really good bills on the weekends, but I'm not really a fan of the Hoot these days. Too busy and too expensive for my tastes.


<William> No Real ale either </William>

Pizza Hotline is good for pizza too


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyone had pizza at Agile Rabbit yet? They were (are?) claiming to be the best pizza in Brixton which is a pretty big shout. The place looks pretty good though, live music and such.


They've been there for quite a while. I like their pizza a lot, have only been to Franco Manca once and didn't rate that at all, thought the Agile Rabbit was much better. Their music nights are fun.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm almost glad that they've put the real ale out of its misery. A friend with cast iron stomach used to brave the Deuchars and Doombar in there,murky pints that made me shiver inwardly slightly. Hell, they can barely serve a quaffable pint of lager in there.

Still my favourite boozer in Brixton mind, for all its many flaws. Prefer it in the daytimes than the weekend gigs,when the clientele changes markedly.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> They've been there for quite a while. I like their pizza a lot, have only been to Franco Manca once and didn't rate that at all, thought the Agile Rabbit was much better. Their music nights are fun.


 
The bit about the music nights is true


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> They've been there for quite a long time. I like their pizza a lot, have only been to Franco Manca once and didn't rate that at all, thought the Agile Rabbit was much better. Their music nights are fun.



I must go and try. When I strolled past they did not look that great. I think FM are great, had a dozen or so there and always been happy


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I must go and try. When I strolled past they did not look that great. I think FM are great, had a dozen or so there and always been happy


I've always enjoyed the FM pizzas too and would always take them over the AR ones. Not into seeing live bands in Granville Arcade any more.


----------



## lefteri (Oct 1, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> They've been there for quite a while. I like their pizza a lot, have only been to Franco Manca once and didn't rate that at all, thought the Agile Rabbit was much better. Their music nights are fun.


 
With respect I think you must have had an olfactory bypass


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 1, 2012)

Well if anyone wants to take me to Franco Manca and show me the error of my ways, they're welcome to. I wouldn't pay for another of their pizzas after the last one.


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm with Ruby, they really are nothing special.


----------



## lefteri (Oct 2, 2012)

would love to ruby but not on my budgetary horizon for quite some time I'm afraid.  had only one in the last year and it was one of my most memorable meals. I really think they're very good, justified hype & popularity for once.  agile rabbit are very edible and convenient, even quite nice but nowhere near as good (imho etc etc)


----------



## paolo (Oct 2, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I agree...although they put some decent bands on, I rarely stay late into the evening. It's been my local for 15 years and I regularly drink there after work with mates and watch the football at the weekends, but the nights aren't like they used to be and I can't fucking abide pints in a plastic glass, no real beer/cider and security/bouncers throwing their weight around after 10pm



If I'm in the right frame of mind I quite enjoy the hoot when it's busy. Usually loads of randoms to chat to, and plenty of our local Europeans - French and Spanish in particular.

Can't say I've seen any bad stuff from the bouncers myself, just pat downs. Ideally the venue wouldn't need to do that, but I can understand the reasons why. Bad shit can happen - saw someone nearly get glassed in the Albert the other week. If bouncers dissuade that kind of thing, fair play.


----------



## lefteri (Oct 2, 2012)

The hoot was dangerously overcrowded on saturday, with both inside and outside packed by 11 when they start charging to get in - they continued to let people in and there were at least 2 violent scuffles.  My instinct is that they are exceeding capacity regualarly and the security cannot cope.  I have also heard stories of fairly widespread corruption amongst security, from disparate sources


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 2, 2012)

Franco Manca do the best 'eat-in' pizza in Brixton, the Oregano the best delivery imo.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

Delays/Closure at Brixton tube this morning 
http://www.brixtonblog.com/brixton-tube-station-closed-after-a-person-under-a-train/7115


----------



## paolo (Oct 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Delays/Closure at Brixton tube this morning
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/brixton-tube-station-closed-after-a-person-under-a-train/7115



I've just been past. And I did wonder why three fire engines, one incident control, but just one ambulance.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

paolo said:


> I've just been past. And I did wonder why three fire engines, one incident control, but just one ambulance.


 
I guess just one person needs only one ambulance.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 2, 2012)

Few more and air ambulance now...


----------



## paolo (Oct 2, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Few more and air ambulance now...



Must still be alive then. I suppose that's good news of a sort.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll just stay on this bus and hope eventually to get to the northern line then.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 2, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I'll just stay on this bus and hope eventually to get to the northern line then.


 
Probably better off going to the top of the Hill and getting the 137/417 to Clapham Common...


----------



## bosie (Oct 2, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Has no one else noticed the completely out-of-place Chillbox yoghurt bar roughly oppposite Seven?
> 
> It looks like something out of Westfield Stratford
> 
> View attachment 23612


 
The "largest frozen yoghurt franchise in Greece" apparently - the chains have arrived!!! 

http://www.chillbox.gr/stores/


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 2, 2012)

Bloody hell. They have an ambulance backed up and a blue tarpaulin up as a screen. 



Kanda said:


> Probably better off going to the top of the Hill and getting the 137/417 to Clapham Common...



Too late.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 2, 2012)

It was absolute chaos around 8.45. People shouting at the bus driver as he couldn't let them off as he'd been boxed in.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 2, 2012)

Road still jammed up.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 2, 2012)

Tube open again.


----------



## gabi (Oct 2, 2012)

so, what happened? a jumper? weird station to choose if so. the trains crawl into brixton usually.

delightful journey into work on the northern line though. gotta love the smell of armpits in the morning. mmmm.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2012)

I've posted up a joint piece with Brixton Blog about keeping affordable housing in Brixton. Please sign the petition.

http://www.urban75.org/blog/barratt...-housing-in-brixton-please-sign-the-petition/


----------



## gabi (Oct 2, 2012)

er, apologies for my slightly cunty message about my commute  

horrible.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/tran...she-is-hit-by-victoria-line-tube-8193620.html


----------



## supercity (Oct 2, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Not a good strip for restaurants. Even the soon-to-be occupied corner site would be better


You say that, but back in the mists of time, the Dawn of the Raj did OK for years, and the current Indian at the corner is mystifyingly popular. The problem is that the new food outlets have been opened with an eye on catering for late-night drinkers, rather than just being good. Also, I understand that the rents on some of those places are so high that you need a lot of customers to make any money.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 2, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Has no one else noticed the completely out-of-place Chillbox yoghurt bar roughly oppposite Seven?
> 
> It looks like something out of Westfield Stratford
> 
> View attachment 23612


 
I did a double-take when I saw it the other week. It was also completely empty.


----------



## lefteri (Oct 2, 2012)

if market row loses the stall with the household cleaning goods & the one opposite with batteries, smoking accessories and slightly kitsch paintings I will have to go postal in there


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2012)

lefteri said:


> if market row loses the stall with the household cleaning goods & the one opposite with batteries, smoking accessories and slightly kitsch paintings I will have to go postal in there


It's only a matter of time.


----------



## lefteri (Oct 2, 2012)

better start saving for psychotherapy then


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2012)

All this talk of pizzas. I miss living within a hop of Brixton. No oregano delivery in Sydenham hill.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

I have not had a pizza in ages


----------



## lefteri (Oct 2, 2012)

make dough with italian flour in a breadmaker or mixer with dough hook, top & place in oven, can do in most places in britain, better than most places in Brixton


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 2, 2012)

Ms Hatter and I had a pizza at Ferndales the other day: http://www.118ferndalespizza.com

It was decent - not as good as Francos, but good nonetheless, esp for £6 or so. There is a French-theme to the pizza and the rest of the menu in there given the guy who runs it is French. He's been there for 19 years. The restaurant wasn't busy when we went in (only two other parties...but it was a Tuesday) but its really popular with locals who ring up to order and then pop into the place to pick them up.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 2, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Has no one else noticed the completely out-of-place Chillbox yoghurt bar roughly oppposite Seven?
> 
> It looks like something out of Westfield Stratford
> 
> View attachment 23612


 
Cool. Frozen yoghurt.
It does look bright but I've had enough of distressed furnishings .


----------



## leanderman (Oct 2, 2012)

supercity said:


> Also, I understand that the rents on some of those places are so high that you need a lot of customers to make any money.


 
True. I did some maths and worked out it would not work out!


----------



## Manter (Oct 2, 2012)

bosie said:


> The "largest frozen yoghurt franchise in Greece" apparently - the chains have arrived!!!
> 
> http://www.chillbox.gr/stores/


We all know how good the Greeks are at business- it'll either be bankrupt by Thursday or used to siphon illegal funds by the church, and god knows what that'll mean for it....

(grump)


----------



## T & P (Oct 2, 2012)

This morning's incident at Brixton station was a 12 year old hit by a train, according to the ES. Seriously injured but no suspicious circumstances according to the plod.

ETA: never mind, I see that this has its own thread.


----------



## lefteri (Oct 3, 2012)

Manter said:


> We all know how good the Greeks are at business- it'll either be bankrupt by Thursday or used to siphon illegal funds by the church, and god knows what that'll mean for it....
> 
> (grump)


 

grumpy OR casual xenophobia


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 3, 2012)

cool dustbin lorry spotted on Ferndale Road


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anybody round Brixton have an iron I could possibly borrow for the afternoon ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2012)

Got one in Deptford!


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks, but can't really travel far atm, only need to use one for about 30 mins.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 3, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Does anybody round Brixton have an iron I could possibly borrow for the afternoon ?


 
sorted


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I have not had a pizza in ages


Agile rabbit was alright the one time I tried, always loved Franco's.


lefteri said:


> make dough with italian flour *in a breadmaker or mixer* with dough hook, top & place in oven, can do in most places in britain, better than most places in Brixton


use your hands, 00 flour does not need to be specifically italian.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2012)

Do they serve not-quite-agile-enough rabbit pizzas?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Neighbours got burgled in the middle of the night a couple of days ago whilst they were asleep. Police have said there are a lot of nighttime burglaries happening at the moment, there have been at least 4 in our street over the last couple of months. Top of Brixton Hill. Make sure your windows and doors are properly secured


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> Neighbours got burgled in the middle of the night a couple of days ago whilst they were asleep. Police have said there are a lot of nighttime burglaries happening at the moment, there have been at least 4 in our street over the last couple of months. Top of Brixton Hill. Make sure your windows and doors are properly secured


 
yes, on our street too... Tulse Hill.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2012)

lefteri said:


> if market row loses the stall with the household cleaning goods & the one opposite with batteries, smoking accessories and slightly kitsch paintings I will have to go postal in there


 
I was chatting to a friend of mine. She was going on about the latest place in Market Row. I realised that I did not know about it. Then realised I have gradually used the covered markets less and less. Not on purpose its just that the stalls I used to use like those u mention are going.

I use a few of street market stalls, Iceland, Poundland , 99pence shop, the Portugese deli in Atlantic Road.

There is a real contrast between the people I see in Iceland and Brixton Village. Two different sides to present day Brixton that lead completely separate lives.

I kind of cross both. An observation rather than a criticism.

My off license (one of the oldest in Brixton) is doing well due to popularity of Brixton Village. People come to buy beers and wine to drink at places there that do not do drink.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 3, 2012)

I have to admit I rarely set foot in Iceland. I am beginning to see hipsters in Nour's though, along with the people who've always shopped there.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 3, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> There is a real contrast between the people I see in Iceland and Brixton Village. Two different sides to present day Brixton that lead completely separate lives.
> 
> I kind of cross both. An observation rather than a criticism.


 
I don't think that's a particularly new phenomenon.


----------



## paolo (Oct 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> cool dustbin lorry spotted on Ferndale Road



"I know what you're asking yourself... Was it five bin bags, or six?"

"Because for the sixth bin bag, you'll need to be registered as a business premises."


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 3, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> I was chatting to a friend of mine. She was going on about the latest place in Market Row. I realised that I did not know about it. Then realised I have gradually used the covered markets less and less. Not on purpose its just that the stalls I used to use like those u mention are going.
> 
> I use a few of street market stalls, Iceland, Poundland , 99pence shop, the Portugese deli in Atlantic Road.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know what you're saying, I notice all that too. A mate who I used to live with in Brixton years ago came to visit a couple of weeks ago from Denmark. I took him to the "Village" for lunch and he was amazed at the change. However, even though it was a weekday and relatively quiet, we felt quite uncomfortable sitting there.



Ms T said:


> I have to admit I rarely set foot in Iceland. I am beginning to see hipsters in Nour's though, along with the people who've always shopped there.


I've noticed that too. But fair play to them - better to shop in Nours than in Sainsburys. Everyone knows Nour's is the best shop in Brixton


----------



## Manter (Oct 4, 2012)

lefteri said:


> grumpy OR casual xenophobia


I was there trying to get something done last week.  And two of my team are in Athens at the moment.  They aren't supposed to be in Athens, but the airport has gone wrong again and they can't get back.  So if its casual xenophobia, it's _informed_ casual xenophobia


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2012)

Shit London 

http://now-here-this.timeout.com/20...day-confused-food-stall-lambeth-country-fair/


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

Nail bar (ex Red Records) is now an off licence. Just noticed that today.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Shit London
> 
> http://now-here-this.timeout.com/20...day-confused-food-stall-lambeth-country-fair/


 
Cheers for that link. I really like this one- http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2012/08/21/shit-london-photo-of-the-day-not-bionic-hammersmith/ 

They don't seem to know what 'shit' means, though. Those photos are all great.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> Nail bar (ex Red Records) is now an off licence. Just noticed that today.


And Brixton is in such need of off-licences


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

There's only one other on the 'high street', as far as I am aware.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'm with Ruby, they really are nothing special.


 
i agree too.  i was not very impressed when i tried them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> There's only one other on the 'high street', as far as I am aware.


There's one between McDonald's and Speedy Noodles. One just round the corner on Acre Lane. One down by the Academy, several on CHL and Atlantic Road. Another 24 hour one a hop and a skip up the hill opposite Brixton Water Lane.
But perhaps Brixton really does need another off licence within 200 yards of the other one. People do drink a lot.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There's one between McDonald's and Speedy Noodles. One just round the corner on Acre Lane. One down by the Academy, several on CHL and Atlantic Road. Another 24 hour one a hop and a skip up the hill opposite Brixton Water Lane.
> But perhaps Brixton really does need another off licence within 200 yards of the other one. People do drink a lot.


 
A simple 'yes' would have sufficed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2012)

Not really. You were saying there's 'only' one on the high street. There's 3 at least and loads nearby


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

I said 'high street'.

You have agreed and said there is only the one between Foxtons and the McDonalds.

I agree that within yards of the existing one isn't ideal, I'd have said opposite or nearer the tube would have been a prime spot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2012)

There's a sainsbury's right next to the tube


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2012)

Most of them are shit for wine though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2012)

True enough


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There's a sainsbury's right next to the tube


 
Those mini-supermarket places tend to close earlier than smaller shops. And they don't do 6 for a fiver, they don't have as wide a choice of beers in the fridge, you might get one Polish lager if you're lucky, and their cans tend to be 440ml 4 packs, rather than 500ml ones you can buy in multiples of 1. With the aformentioned 6 for a fiver or similar deals available.

Apart from that, yeah, bring on the supermarket chains.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> Nail bar (ex Red Records) is now an off licence. Just noticed that today.


It's been there almost 2 weeks I think. Looked pretty bare for the first few days, but is full of stock now.



Onket said:


> Cheers for that link. I really like this one- http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2012/08/21/shit-london-photo-of-the-day-not-bionic-hammersmith/
> 
> They don't seem to know what 'shit' means, though. Those photos are all great.


I also like this one, from back in July:


----------



## Kanda (Oct 4, 2012)

South Beach is becoming a Nigerian Restaurant.


----------



## Winot (Oct 4, 2012)

There's only one place for decent wine though (Market Row Wines) and that closes early mid-week.

Edit - as Ms T says


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 4, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Most of them are shit for wine though.


I'm sure they'll be stocking plenty of Sancerre, Mouton Rothschilds and Bolly sooner rather than later.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 4, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Most of them are shit for wine though.


The new wine shop in the market seems good - and good value. The guy knows what he is talking about. At least - seems to know what he is talking about when talking to someone like me who knows nothing about wine.

He recommended Gran Cerdo (Great Pig) which was very tasty. According to the rear label it is named after the bankers who would not fund their production!


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> South Beach is becoming a Nigerian Restaurant.


 
Mentioned on page 2.

I see it's also an art gallery, according to the sign outside.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 4, 2012)

Winot said:


> There's only one place for decent wine though (Market Row Wines) and that closes early mid-week.
> 
> Edit - as Ms T says





Rushy said:


> The new wine shop in the market seems good - and good value. The guy knows what he is talking about. At least - seems to know what he is talking about when talking to someone like me who knows nothing about wine.
> 
> He recommended Gran Cerdo (Great Pig) which was very tasty. According to the rear label it is named after the bankers who would not fund their production!


Haven't checked it out yet...are they expensive? I assumed they would be, which I why I haven't been in yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2012)

That wine Ms T linked to is only £4!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That wine Ms T linked to is only £4!


But that's off a website....with a delivery charge of £19 

I'd expect it to be about £7 in the shop...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## twistedAM (Oct 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> South Beach is becoming a Nigerian Restaurant.


 
Excellent news.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 4, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Haven't checked it out yet...are they expensive? I assumed they would be, which I why I haven't been in yet.


 
I haven't either, but I noticed when I was walking past that they were offering an English Sparkling wine for about a tenner, which seemed fairly reasonable for a decent fizzy wine.  I need to buy a pressie for someone for the weekend so might poke my head in tomorrow.  If I do I'll report back.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 4, 2012)

agreed

with Twisted.  obv.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 4, 2012)

Why can't you agree with me


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

I agree with nipsla.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 4, 2012)

You are a good man Onket


----------



## Rushy (Oct 4, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> But that's off a website....with a delivery charge of £19
> 
> I'd expect it to be about £7 in the shop...


I really don't think it was more than that - probably less. And he'll discount on multiples.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 4, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Why can't you agree with me


 
i would but that goes against the terms of my contract.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 4, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> i would but that goes against the terms of my contract.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2012)

I rarely buy wine in this country, tbh, but have bought the odd bottle from Market Row wines and they've been pretty good. Not particularly cheap though, which is often the case with independent wine shops.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 4, 2012)

He does some decent deals when you buy more than one bottle though 

(and you can see the shop fittings which have come from an ex-oddbins branch)


----------



## leanderman (Oct 4, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> He does some decent deals when you buy more than one bottle though
> 
> (and you can see the shop fittings which have come from an ex-oddbins branch)


 
The prosecco, at two for £20, is much, much better than £6-£7 supermarket versions.

He goes for the £8-£12 bracket, any less and he would lose money.

I drink and read about wine an unhealthy amount and I think he has an excellent selection.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> South Beach is becoming a Nigerian Restaurant.


 
I saw that today, and the new off licence in Brixton and a new bike shop in Streatham.  Bike shop may not be new new but it's newish


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2012)

Call it the 419? Then we could have the 414 and the 419


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 4, 2012)

So what's the 411 ?


----------



## lefteri (Oct 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> South Beach is becoming a Nigerian Restaurant.


 

good news, brixton is sorely lacking in west african fayre outside of market row as far as I know - since gold coast on acre lane shut up shop anyways - if it's even half as good as obalende suya, formerly of dalston junction and elephant market used to be then it'll be a more than worthy addition to the foot of the hill


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

Once again, we had a fucking amazing night of the best old school live jazz/ska at the 414 Club tonight.

World class musicians in a proper old school Brixton venue - and it was great to see Megumi Mesaku from Ska Cubano turn up to play a few tunes.







I've been three times now and every night has been sensationally good. The next one is next Thursday. It's going to be great.

Please don't tell any hipsters.


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2012)

Only people not from Brixton who have lived here longer than other people not from Brixton.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Only people not from Brixton who have lived here longer than other people not from Brixton.



You don't live in Brixton.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2012)

Once you have lived in Brixton, you will always live in Brixton


----------



## Kanda (Oct 5, 2012)

lefteri said:


> good news, brixton is sorely lacking in west african fayre outside of market row as far as I know - since gold coast on acre lane shut up shop anyways - if it's even half as good as obalende suya, formerly of dalston junction and elephant market used to be then it'll be a more than worthy addition to the foot of the hill


 
There are West African restaurants on Moorish Rd (up the hill)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 5, 2012)

Not quite Brixton, but lots of stuff going on at http://www.elefest.org/ tonight in Elephant & Castle, open air art, free films, a night market etc.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Not quite Brixton, but lots of stuff going on at http://www.elefest.org/ tonight in Elephant & Castle, open air art, free films, a night market etc.


 
My blog has quite a few grow up things on it including elefest - there's a lot on locally this weekend!:

http://littlelambeth.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/lambeth-whats-on-for-family-october-6th.html


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You don't live in Brixton.



Correct. I've got standards in some areas.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2012)

Things I have never done:

I have never been to the Hand In Hand pub 
Never seen the Britxon Windmill 
Not once purchased an item from Brixton Wholefoods 
Never seen Usain Bolt running


----------



## Kanda (Oct 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Things I have never done:
> 
> I have never been to the Hand In Hand pub


 
Well you should, before I move out!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Well you should, before I move out!


 
Lock in you say?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Lock in you say?


 
The place rarely closes!


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

Onket said:


> Correct. I've got standards in some areas.


Rrrascist.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Things I have never done:
> 
> I have never been to the Hand In Hand pub
> Never seen the Britxon Windmill
> ...


 
I've done all of these things.  So up yer bum!


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Things I have never done:
> 
> I have never been to the Hand In Hand pub
> Never seen the Britxon Windmill
> ...


 
Once.
Took me five years to wander the 50 metres over to the park to have a look.
Never.
Caught some highlights on the news or something but never consciously sat down to see the 100m dash.


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Things I have never done:
> 
> I have never been to the Hand In Hand pub
> Never seen the Britxon Windmill
> ...


 
I've seen the windmill.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 5, 2012)

N
Y
Y
Y


----------



## colacubes (Oct 5, 2012)

Done em all.


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Once you have lived in Brixton, you will always live in Brixton


Brixton is a state of mind.


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2012)

Does it count if I've seen the chap running on telly? I assumed not.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Well you should, before I move out!


you live there?

What's their food like?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 5, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> you live there?
> 
> What's their food like?


 
Temporarily, moving out of Brixton soon (Battersea)

Food is ok.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2012)

Battersea? That's really far


----------



## lefteri (Oct 5, 2012)

Kanda said:


> There are West African restaurants on Moorish Rd (up the hill)


 
thanks yes, Morrish road (typo makes it more North African!)  been up there, haven't sampled yet


----------



## kittyP (Oct 5, 2012)

Where is the best place for cheap sunglasses in Brixton today? 
Mine broke and I am a pile of dust without them


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2012)

H&M or maybe TKMAxx? or borrow a pair?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

TK Maxx? Or one of the old stores in Granville Arcade?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2012)

You can get them from market stalls for a fiver


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 5, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> ...My off license (one of the oldest in Brixton) is doing well due to popularity of Brixton Village. People come to buy beers and wine to drink at places there that do not do drink.


liquor supply?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2012)

Biddlybee said:
			
		

> Battersea? That's really far



Brixton voted on it


----------



## colacubes (Oct 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You can get them from market stalls for a fiver



This is correct. I've just walked through and saw at least 2 stalls doing them on the market.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You can get them from market stalls for a fiver


That's not cheap, you can nearly buy a pint for this amount.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Where is the best place for cheap sunglasses in Brixton today?
> Mine broke and I am a pile of dust without them


Due to his superhuman ability to lose things my husband bulk buys them at pound stores.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 5, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Done em all.


Me too!


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 5, 2012)

Film crew in the back room of the EPT :suspicious:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Film crew in the back room of the EPT :suspicious:


 
Maybe they're going to film the new loos downstairs?

Haven't quite figured out if they're finished or whether the current look is intentional


----------



## leanderman (Oct 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they're going to film the new loos downstairs?
> 
> Haven't quite figured out if they're finished or whether the current look is intentional


 
hate downstairs loos. death trap when drunk


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

leanderman said:


> hate downstairs loos. death trap when drunk


 
Agree.  Those steps are far too steep.  Are the loos finished or is the undercoated look the final look?


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 5, 2012)

I have no idea tbh.


----------



## paolo (Oct 5, 2012)

Wots EPT ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2012)

Elm Park Tavern


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Things I have never done:
> 
> I have never been to the Hand In Hand pub
> Never seen the Britxon Windmill
> ...



We need a Brixton Bucket List. Separating Proper Brixton from Nu Brickers.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> We need a Brixton Bucket List. Separating Proper Brixton from Nu Brickers.


 
My list of things not done is too embarrassing


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2012)

leanderman said:
			
		

> My list of things not done is too embarrassing



Never slipped over in the toilets at The Albert then?


----------



## mango5 (Oct 6, 2012)

Come and say hello to me and Boohoo at the flea market on Brixton Station Road today


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 6, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Come and say hello to me and Boohoo at the flea market on Brixton Station Road today



thanks for the ace jumble. I like the religious iconography best


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Come and say hello to me and Boohoo at the flea market on Brixton Station Road today


 
oh BOLLOCKS! only just seen this and was a free agent today... could totally have called by!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 8, 2012)

Apparently Sainsburys in Herne Hill has been robbed - shop shut and lots of police there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 8, 2012)

got this too: http://www.brixtonblog.com/herne-hill-sainsburys-closed-after-robbery/7332


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Never slipped over in the toilets at The Albert then?


In the pre-refurb days you'd always be OK if you slipped as there was a handy ad-hoc paddling pool underneath to cushion your fall.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 8, 2012)

editor said:


> In the pre-refurb days you'd always be OK if you slipped as there was a handy ad-hoc paddling pool underneath to cushion your fall.


 
*hurls*


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2012)

Lovely and cooling on a hot summer's day.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 8, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Apparently Sainsburys in Herne Hill has been robbed - shop shut and lots of police there.


 
and in other news

*



			UPDATE: 3 arrested after police officer struck by a car in Tulse Hill
		
Click to expand...

*


> Two men and a woman have been arrested after a police officer was badly hurt in a collision with a black BMW.
> The 35-year-old officer sustained a broken wrist and bruising after being hit by the car





Well I suppose a broken wrist and bruising can hurt quite badly


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2012)

Lambeth police say they are growing increasingly worried about a man missing from Lilford Road, Loughborough Junction.

Cesare Cascarino, 22, was last seen at 6.45pm yesterday (Sunday). He needs medication for attention deficit-hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) and autism.

He is described as a white, 5ft 1ins tall with dark hair, clean shaven. He was last seen wearing white plimsolls, blue tracksuit bottoms, a grey Fair Isle jumper and was carrying a bright blue bag. 

www.brixtonblog.com/concern-for-missing-man-in-loughborough-junction/7347

Some people might know Cesare on here. His mum is sometimes down the Albert.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh shit. I know the fella really well indeed. I reckon it might be worth a thread of its own, yes?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Oh shit. I know the fella really well indeed. I reckon it might be worth a thread of its own, yes?



Yeah. I am on phone but if you can get a pic up too.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

Will do.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Lambeth police say they are growing increasingly worried about a man missing from Lilford Road, Loughborough Junction.
> 
> Cesare Cascarino, 22, was last seen at 6.45pm yesterday (Sunday). He needs medication for attention deficit-hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) and autism.
> 
> ...


 
I was just coming on to post this up


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2012)

Worth asking at Blacker Dreads shop of they know he is missing if anyone is passing too.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 8, 2012)

I've just popped it on facebook to get the word round some of The Albert regulars who know him.  Hopefully he'll turn up soon.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

Thread here: 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...scarino-drummer-prince-albert-regular.300318/

I've added a bit about his, err, unique accent


----------



## lefteri (Oct 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Cesare Cascarino, 22, was last seen at 6.45pm yesterday (Sunday). He needs medication for attention deficit-hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) and autism.


 
why do the police (presuming it's them) feel that it is the right thing to name his mental health diagnoses?  Has he given consent to the police for his private health information to be publicised?  And should urban comply with the police in propagating this information?  Given that mental health is still unfairly stigmatised in society I find it troubling to see this sort of thing - perhaps I'm wrong and everyone from him to his mother is perfectly happy for this information to do the rounds and don't worry that in some way this might affect his future life - I hope so


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2012)

lefteri said:


> why do the police (presuming it's them) feel that it is the right thing to name his mental health diagnoses? Has he given consent to the police for his private health information to be publicised? And should urban comply with the police in propagating this information? Given that mental health is still unfairly stigmatised in society I find it troubling to see this sort of thing - perhaps I'm wrong and everyone from him to his mother is perfectly happy for this information to do the rounds and don't worry that in some way this might affect his future life - I hope so


 
I know him and his Mum and I'm fairly certain she will have given the police permission.  Plus it's why there's some urgency in finding him.  This is out of character.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm guessing that the info probably came from his mum.

(ah, what nipsla said)


----------



## Maggot (Oct 9, 2012)

Apparently there was a violent robbery at the Herne Hill Sainsburys yesterday. Anyone heard any more about this?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 9, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Apparently there was a violent robbery at the Herne Hill Sainsburys yesterday. Anyone heard any more about this?


 
there's a link to an article about it and some discussion earlier in this thread. 

frompost #205


----------



## Maggot (Oct 9, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> there's a link to an article about it and some discussion earlier in this thread.
> 
> frompost #205


 Thanks. 

 at self.  I just looked at the last page and didn't see anything.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 9, 2012)

lefteri said:


> why do the police (presuming it's them) feel that it is the right thing to name his mental health diagnoses?  Given that mental health is still unfairly stigmatised....


Says he's autistic, that's not a mental health diagnosis. Best to get your facts straight before you rant.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 9, 2012)

I saw the transvestite guy (who we were discussing in here a few weeks ago) getting hassled in the market at lunchtime. It must be awful to be verbally assaulted, shouted at and laughed at everywhere you go. To be fair he didn't bat an eyelid and must be quite hardened to it by now. Still, it's way out of order - some people are proper cunts


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 9, 2012)

In other news, there's a new food place opening up in Market Row beween the greek frozen yoghurt place and Bukowski Grill. By the looks of the notices in the window it's called "Wishbone" and a quick search on Google shows they've been getting loads of reviews before the place is even open! Unbelievable.

http://wishbonebrixton.co.uk/

http://www.hot-dinners.com/Gastroblog/Latest-news/wishbone-brings-fried-chicken-to-brixton-market

http://www.thethriftyproject.com/ch...elcomes-meat-liquors-little-brother-wishbone/


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I saw the transvestite guy (who we were discussing in here a few weeks ago) getting hassled in the market at lunchtime. It must be awful to be verbally assaulted, shouted at and laughed at everywhere you go. To be fair he didn't bat an eyelid and must be quite hardened to it by now. Still, it's way out of order - some people are proper cunts


 
Someone at work the other day was showing round a photo of him they'd taken on their phone.

Not behaviour I condone, really (the taking of the picture), but the general consensus was fair play to him, each to their own.

I've never seen him getting hassle and I hope I never do. Not in the least bit surprised it happens though, sadly.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 9, 2012)

because it's related to Meat Liquor, I guess. 

I like how they are bringing fried chicken to brixton (market).  Pioneers.


----------



## Winot (Oct 9, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I like how they are bringing fried chicken to brixton (market). Pioneers.


 
Free-range though, isn't it? So pioneering chicken.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 9, 2012)

I expect so. I've not read the links.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 9, 2012)

Winot said:


> Free-range though, isn't it? So pioneering chicken.


And they will sell you a craft beer whilst you snack on your fried wings - truly pioneering!

The guy who owns it is a food writer, which is why I guess he's got lots of mates to write it up. It's an interesting tactic though, to get lots of reviews before it's even open. Means no-one can slag it off or criticize it!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 9, 2012)

Was that the case for Honest Burgers too?  They seemed to be anticipated and busy from day one.


----------



## Manter (Oct 9, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> In other news, there's a new food place opening up in Market Row beween the greek frozen yoghurt place and Bukowski Grill. By the looks of the notices in the window it's called "Wishbone" and a quick search on Google shows they've been getting loads of reviews before the place is even open! Unbelievable.
> 
> http://wishbonebrixton.co.uk/
> 
> ...



Fried chicken is a 'trend' apparently. As opposed to an only-when-hammered south London staple....


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 9, 2012)

People talking up their new ventures and review pages being full of guff is hardly new.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 9, 2012)

"full of guff"


----------



## Rushy (Oct 9, 2012)

I quite like the idea of a free range chicken place. I'd also go for a free range non-halal cuzza if the choice was there.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2012)

> Brixton lends itself to the mix – a lot of people like grazing there at the weekend, so a plate of wings is perfect for a quick bite.
> 
> http://www.hot-dinners.com/Gastroblog/Latest-news/wishbone-brings-fried-chicken-to-brixton-market


Jeez.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Lambeth police say they are growing increasingly worried about a man missing from Lilford Road, Loughborough Junction.
> 
> Cesare Cascarino, 22, was last seen at 6.45pm yesterday (Sunday). He needs medication for attention deficit-hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) and autism.
> 
> ...


 
WIll update t'other thread but I've heard via a mate on facebook that he's turned up so hopefully all good


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2012)

I removed the other thread.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2012)

editor said:


> I removed the other thread.


 
I wondered why I couldn't see it.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 9, 2012)

Rushy said:


> I quite like the idea of a free range chicken place. I'd also go for a free range non-halal cuzza if the choice was there.


 
But chicken, like pasta, has high profit margins.

Anthony Bourdain in Kitchen Confidential advised against ordering either when eating out


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 9, 2012)

leanderman said:


> But chicken, like pasta, has high profit margins.
> 
> Anthony Bourdain in Kitchen Confidential advised against ordering either when eating out


let's not talk about coffee


----------



## Manter (Oct 9, 2012)

leanderman said:


> But chicken, like pasta, has high profit margins.
> 
> Anthony Bourdain in Kitchen Confidential advised against ordering either when eating out


That's a bit bizarre.  I don't look down a menu trying to figure out value for money, or how to minimise the place's profit margins- I look for what I want to eat. Not read the book tho...


----------



## leanderman (Oct 9, 2012)

Manter said:


> That's a bit bizarre. I don't look down a menu trying to figure out value for money, or how to minimise the place's profit margins- I look for what I want to eat. Not read the book tho...


 
I look for what I want to eat too but might switch if it is especially unhealthy, or costly.

It's a very good book.

Part of his argument against pasta is that you can do it at home just as well.


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2012)

Pasta normally comes with something, tbf. A sauce at least.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 9, 2012)

Surely it depends on the quality of the chicken?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 9, 2012)

Even a good sized lump of the finest chicken is way cheaper than a cut of decentish steak goes the logic. This is an American talking after all, not that I'll have much to do with his whole 'max value' schtick.


----------



## Manter (Oct 9, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I look for what I want to eat too but might switch if it is especially unhealthy, or costly.
> 
> It's a very good book.
> 
> Part of his argument against pasta is that you can do it at home just as well.


 
pfff.... good italian restaurant can do incredible things with two ingredients plus pasta... I had gorgonzola and spinach pasta in Naples 2 weeks ago and it was bloody amazing.  Sure they probably made a decent whack on it, but it was just... wow.  I could have made it at home, but would I?  Not a chance....

I should read it, someone was talking about it the other day.  Sounds interesting.  

(and I often eat unhealthy stuff in restaurants because I come from the sort of background where dinner out is a treat.  Even though my job means I eat out 3 nights a week, so I should really stop treating it like a treat..)


----------



## Manter (Oct 9, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Even a good sized lump of the finest chicken is way cheaper than a cut of decentish steak goes the logic. This is an American talking after all, not that I'll have much to do with his whole 'max value' schtick.


but you pay more for steak??!!


----------



## leanderman (Oct 10, 2012)

But Bourdain may have a point when he warns against eating fish or seafood on a Sunday or Monday as it is less likely to be fresh. Same goes, every day, for 'specials'.


----------



## Manter (Oct 10, 2012)

leanderman said:


> But Bourdain may have a point when he warns against eating fish or seafood on a Sunday or Monday as it is less likely to be fresh. Same goes, every day, for 'specials'.


Depends where you are. In Italy specials are usually what they picked up in the market that morning and they aren't going to reprint the menu, so they chalk them up.  Ditto Spain- I have followed a catch from the fishing boat to the restaurant, and then watched it get written on the board once the chef has decided what he fancies doing with it.
Is it about posh London restaurants?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 10, 2012)

Brixton Society has a facebook page - like them folks!

http://www.facebook.com/BrixtonSociety


----------



## ericjarvis (Oct 10, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I look for what I want to eat too but might switch if it is especially unhealthy, or costly.
> 
> It's a very good book.
> 
> Part of his argument against pasta is that you can do it at home just as well.


 
I'd go further. It's actually easier to make really good pasta dishes at home than in a busy restaurant kitchen.


----------



## lefteri (Oct 10, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Says he's autistic, that's not a mental health diagnosis. Best to get your facts straight before you rant.


 
1. I didn't rant

2. ADHD & Autism are mental disorders that are diagnosed by mental health professionals - in what way are they not mental health diagnoses then??

Best to think before you patronise strangers on the internet


----------



## Manter (Oct 10, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Brixton Society has a facebook page - like them folks!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/BrixtonSociety


Spent ages trying to work out how that was related to pasta.... Liked though ;-)


----------



## boohoo (Oct 11, 2012)

Manter said:


> Spent ages trying to work out how that was related to pasta.... Liked though ;-)


 
Just like to confuse things!


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sure Errol Linton eats pasta sometimes.
Concidentally he's playing at the Windmill tonight and it's FREE in.
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/eventdetails/12-oct-12-errol-linton-the-windmill/


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

A quiet day on here, today.

After bigging up the Post Office in the Nisa shop on Brixton Hill the other week on another thread (the 'George IV is now a Tesco' thread, I think), sadly I have been getting more and more annoyed with that short bloke who works behind the counter. I won't go into the details, and the queue is always shorter than going to Ferndale Rd anyway, but going to the Post Office isn't supposed to be a battle, is it?!

Today's visit passed off without incident, and I was happy with his service. But I will still be very pleased when I have finished this 'selling on ebay' spree.


----------



## Griffter (Oct 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> A quiet day on here, today.
> 
> After bigging up the Post Office in the Nisa shop on Brixton Hill the other week on another thread (the 'George IV is now a Tesco' thread, I think), sadly I have been getting more and more annoyed with that short bloke who works behind the counter. I won't go into the details, and the queue is always shorter than going to Ferndale Rd anyway, but going to the Post Office isn't supposed to be a battle, is it?!
> 
> Today's visit passed off without incident, and I was happy with his service. But I will still be very pleased when I have finished this 'selling on ebay' spree.


What about the Post Office on Elm Park? The guy is medium height, so that might make things better, but the queue is usually really quite short and dealt with very efficiently.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2012)

Kaff is now my favourite cafe in Brixton. It's cheap, down to earth, unfussy, free from all the unpleasant aspects of Villaaaaage-ness and I've yet to see it log-jammed with 4x4 pram toting yummy mummies or meal-photographing, iPad-waving ironic types with under-employed 35mm cameras around their necks.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 12, 2012)

You've gone full hipster then? Cocktails in teapots and everything.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Kaff is now my favourite cafe in Brixton. It's cheap, down to earth, unfussy, free from all the unpleasant aspects of Villaaaaage-ness and I've yet to see it log-jammed with 4x4 pram toting yummy mummies or *meal-photographing,* iPad-waving ironic types with under-employed 35mm cameras around their necks.


http://www.urban75.org/blog/fujiyama-japanese-restaurant-brixton-serves-up-a-winning-meal/


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> http://www.urban75.org/blog/fujiyama-japanese-restaurant-brixton-serves-up-a-winning-meal/


Fantastic! Well done! And the _review_ was only from 20 months ago too!


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> You've gone full hipster then? Cocktails in teapots and everything.


Err, £1.80 coffee actually.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Fantastic! Well done! And the _review_ was only from 20 months ago too!


so? i'm just highlighting that these people are you, just 30 years younger.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> so? i'm just highlighting that these people are you, just 30 years younger.


Whatever you say, Captain Grumpy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Whatever you say, Captain Grumpy.


i typed it with a smile. i find it amusing how irked you seemed to be with young newcomers and the colourful language you use to describe perfectly acceptable behaviour that you yourself indulge in


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i typed it with a smile. i find it amusing how irked you seemed to be with young newcomers and the colourful language you use to describe perfectly acceptable behaviour that you yourself indulge in


It may have escaped your notice but Brixton has changed considerably in the last two years.

Personally, I found it amusing you had to go all the way back to Jan 2011 to "prove" your point. And that you even bothered in the first place, of course.

Still, well done.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2012)

i just typed meal into your photo database. Maybe taking photographs of your meal is too mainstream for you now. It's soooo 2011, darling


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

Bizarre use of the word 'grumpy' there, too.

Standard for these boards though, I spose.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i typed it with a smile. i find it amusing how irked you seemed to be with young newcomers and the colourful language you use to describe perfectly acceptable behaviour that you yourself indulge in


 
For all the praise about Deptford, you really do quite miss Brixton and its MyPads.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2012)

yeah, i miss it!


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> Bizarre use of the word 'grumpy' there, too.
> 
> Standard for these boards though, I spose.


I guess you're annoyed because he's stolen your crown, eh?


----------



## bosie (Oct 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Kaff is now my favourite cafe in Brixton. It's cheap, down to earth, unfussy, free from all the unpleasant aspects of Villaaaaage-ness and I've yet to see it log-jammed with 4x4 pram toting yummy mummies or meal-photographing, iPad-waving ironic types with under-employed 35mm cameras around their necks.


 
Brixton Blog is now my favourite website in Brixton*. It's cheap, down to earth, unfussy, free from all the unpleasant aspects of Editooooooooor-ness and I've yet to see it log-jammed with tabloid-style, sensationalist, unoriginal and quite frankly tiresome criticism of anyone that happens to be a bit different.

*it's not really, it's still Urban.


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

editor said:


> I guess you're annoyed because he's stolen your crown, eh?



Annoyed?

Stolen crown?

I wad just pointing out your continuing odd use of 'grumpy', which appears to simply mean 'doesn't agree with editor'.


----------



## Gniewosz (Oct 12, 2012)

Council cabinet papers published today for 22nd Oct meeting includes report on Estate Regeneration. Mentions that all 75 estates have been assessed. Cressingham Gardens explicitly mentioned to undergo "regeneration". Open admission by council that they are to blame for "legacy of underinvestment and variable housing management." And now it is the residents that will have to pay for this sheer negligence. This is an absolute disgrace!
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/documents/s50180/06 Estate Regen Final_22 10 12_NV.pdf

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/ieListDocuments.aspx?MId=8107&x=1


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2012)

Just been to the new East Brixton space and was well impressed - there was an art/photo show on that seemed to have Albert regulars at its core. It's run by a local guy who has spent a lifetime doing up the place and it looks incredible inside.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2012)

does it have a poster outside?


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> does it have a poster outside?


Doesn't need one - it's got huge windows where you can see straight in!

It's a really interesting space too: the owner is basically opening it up to locals who want to put on art projects, use it for rehearsal space etc and he's getting local kids involved in some projects there too.

Half of the Albert was in there tonight and loads and loads of old Brixton faces


----------



## Ms T (Oct 12, 2012)

I went past on the bus today and was wondering what it was. Looks very nice from the outside.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 12, 2012)

Where is it?  Sound interesting.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2012)

Coldharbour end of Gresham Road


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 12, 2012)

Ta, will investigate as I am looking for some space...


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Coldharbour end of Gresham Road


It's on Barrington Road I think.


----------



## Onket (Oct 13, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I went past on the bus today and was wondering what it was. Looks very nice from the outside.


 
Exactly this^

Cheers for the info, ed.


----------



## Onket (Oct 13, 2012)

Ms T said:


> It's on Barrington Road I think.


 
Entrances on both sides, I think.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2012)

That would make sense. I must have seen the back end as I don't remember the big windows editor mentions


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 13, 2012)

is that the old wood place?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 13, 2012)

There's a bloke outside Boots busking with a digeridoo


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2012)

The guy has done an amazing job of restoring the building over the years: it's beautiful inside. His idea is to let local artists use the space for exhibitions and events, as well as hold his own jumble sales. It's his own house so it's not open to the public all the time, but the current exhibition is open on weekends.


----------



## Manter (Oct 13, 2012)

nipsla said:


> There's a bloke outside Boots busking with a digeridoo


It'll be those Andean pipe bands next...


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 13, 2012)

Met my friend in covent garden so she could buy an iPad then came to brixton. True story.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 13, 2012)

bosie said:


> Brixton Blog is now my favourite website in Brixton*. It's cheap, down to earth, unfussy, free from all the unpleasant aspects of Editooooooooor-ness and I've yet to see it log-jammed with tabloid-style, sensationalist, unoriginal and quite frankly tiresome criticism of anyone that happens to be a bit different.
> 
> *it's not really, it's still Urban.


 
Do I read sarcasm in this post? What are you trying to say?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Met my friend in covent garden so she could buy an iPad then came to brixton. True story.


 
She could have got one in Argos. But then Argos is not quite the same as getting it from Apples hipster shop in Covent Garden.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2012)

You won't get high fived by the staff there either. Which is, of course, a good thing for normal people.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 13, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> She could have got one in Argos. But then Argos is not quite the same as getting it from Apples hipster shop in Covent Garden.


 
Of course not everyone in central London for  a few days on business from Greece knows you can get it in Argos in Brixton. No one high fived her either. 

I did suggest she wave it about in Brixton but she politely declined.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I did suggest she wave it about in Brixton but she politely declined.


Tell her it's an ancient custom in the Village.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 13, 2012)

I told her Brixton is the new Royston Vasey.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Of course not everyone in central London for a few days on business from Greece knows you can get it in Argos in Brixton. No one high fived her either.
> 
> I did suggest she wave it about in Brixton but she politely declined.


 
No Apple shop in Greece then?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I told her Brixton is the new Royston Vasey.


 
And she still came to see Brixton after that?

Or did you say it in an ironic knowing way?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 13, 2012)

No, as it happens. Though there are outlets which stock it. 2. Her laptop didn't pack up in Greece. 1. She wanted one and she doesn't feel the slightest need justify her choices to you, even by proxy.

She likes Brixton.  She's been several times before.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> No, as it happens. Though there are outlets which stock it. 2. Her laptop didn't pack up in Greece. 1. She wanted one and she doesn't feel the slightest need justify her choices to you, even by proxy.


That question should be on the landing card.


> B. Have you ever been arrested or convicted for an offense or crime involving moral turpitude or a violation related to a controlled substance; or been arrested or convicted for two or more offenses for which the aggregate sentence to confinement was five years or more; or been a controlled substance trafficker, or are you seeking entry to engage in criminal activities?
> 
> C. Have you ever been or are you now involved in espionage or sabotage; or in terrorist activities; or genocide or between 1933 and 1945 were involved, in any way, in persecutions associated with Nazi Germany or its allies?
> 
> D. Do you intend to buy an iPad during your stay?


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 13, 2012)

That vintage clothing place on Market Row is much more sensible than I expected. Interesting stock in excellent condition. I compared a couple of prices with identical things on ebay and the prices were much the same. But no shipping to pay and they have a changing room, so no gambling on things I can't fit into.  It's at no.38, near the Atlantic Rd entrance.


----------



## Onket (Oct 13, 2012)

What kind of stuff?


----------



## Manter (Oct 13, 2012)

editor said:


> You won't get high fived by the staff there either. Which is, of course, a good thing for normal people.


Where do you get high fived? Please clarify, I want to avoid at all costs


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2012)

They had some secondhand clothes thing going on in Kaff today too.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 13, 2012)

Manter said:


> It'll be those Andean pipe bands next...


 
I have seen one outside KFC on several occasions, albeit not recently.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 13, 2012)

Manter said:


> Where do you get high fived? Please clarify, I want to avoid at all costs


 
I can assure you you will be perfectly safe at the Apple store in Covent Garden. 


Why can I hear fireworks?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I can assure you you will be perfectly safe at the Apple store in Covent Garden.
> 
> 
> Why can I hear fireworks?


 
Because there was just some big fireworks went off.  Can't tell where but they were a lot nearer than the River.  Dashed to get camera but was a very short display


----------



## Manter (Oct 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Because there was just some big fireworks went off.  Can't tell where but they were a lot nearer than the River.  Dashed to get camera but was a very short display


Wedding?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2012)

Manter said:


> Wedding?


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> What kind of stuff?


All sorts really. They're not catering for one particular niche. There are some very ordinary things on their site www.tiquebooty.com and more interesting things in the shop if you poke about. Even some unworn vintage leather cross country women's ski boots. Completely useless really, but such good quality you can't help coveting them. And a British Rail leather driver's bag, which would be perfect for the young fogey to keep his laptop in. I'm trying not to buy it.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 14, 2012)

Among the usual autumn bugs going round this year in South London, there's scarletina and scarlet fever.  If you get a red rash, don't assume it's measles.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh Greebs, I've had Scarlet Fever. Don't freak if you get weird fingernails or lose the skin off the palms of your hands and the soles of your feet. It comes back.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Kaff is now my favourite cafe in Brixton. It's cheap, down to earth, unfussy, free from all the unpleasant aspects of Villaaaaage-ness and I've yet to see it log-jammed with 4x4 pram toting yummy mummies or meal-photographing, iPad-waving ironic types with under-employed 35mm cameras around their necks.



kaff feels a bit bare to me. I prefer the lounge. They do a good weeknight special on burgers 2 for 15 with chips and a drink... Generally i prefer to go somewhere a bit cosier though....


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 14, 2012)

Just had a survey call on behalf of lambeth and wandsworth about my shopping habits to do with shopping improvements in the area.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:
			
		

> Just had a survey call on behalf of lambeth and wandsworth about my shopping habits to do with shopping improvements in the area.



Did you mention Burger King?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 14, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Oh Greebs, I've had Scarlet Fever. Don't freak if you get weird fingernails or lose the skin off the palms of your hands and the soles of your feet. It comes back.


Thanks for that - at least it's coming up to the time of year when more clothes are worn anyway.  Worse for it to happen while still in shorts and cami tops.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Did you mention Burger King?


 
I did not, sorry.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Thanks for that - at least it's coming up to the time of year when more clothes are worn anyway. Worse for it to happen while still in shorts and cami tops.


 
Well if it was summer, you could just pretend your sunburn was peeling


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 14, 2012)

btw, Greebo, Scarletina and Scarlet fever are the same thing. It's quite rare since antibiotics, which thankfully are very effective. It used to carry people away in days of yore.

eta, I had it a long time ago. When I'd recovered a bit, but still in isolation, lying in bed listening to the radio (like you I couldn't read) I remember hearing Radio 1 start up  So like I say, a long time ago.
eta 2
30th of September 1967


----------



## Greebo (Oct 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well if it was summer, you could just pretend your sunburn was peeling


First summer in ages I managed not to burn too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2012)

Greebo said:


> First summer in ages I managed not to burn too.


----------



## Manter (Oct 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Just had a survey call on behalf of lambeth and wandsworth about my shopping habits to do with shopping improvements in the area.


Ooh, please let call me. I could have so much fun with them.....


----------



## ricbake (Oct 14, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> btw, Greebo, Scarletina and Scarlet fever are the same thing. It's quite rare since antibiotics, which thankfully are very effective. It used to carry people away in days of yore.
> 
> eta, I had it a long time ago. When I'd recovered a bit, but still in isolation, lying in bed listening to the radio (like you I couldn't read) I remember hearing Radio 1 start up  So like I say, a long time ago.
> eta 2
> 30th of September 1967


 
"Flowers in the Rain"


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2012)

The Farmers' Market on Station Road was really busy again today. Good to see it doing so well.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 14, 2012)

editor said:


> The Farmers' Market on Station Road was really busy again today. Good to see it doing so well.


It'll be those hipsters you're so fond of.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2012)

Ms T said:


> It'll be those hipsters you're so fond of.


Yes. It was positively _wall to wall_ with hipsters.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 14, 2012)

Taking photos of the food?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 14, 2012)

editor said:


> The Farmers' Market on Station Road was really busy again today. Good to see it doing so well.


 
Wow, I didn't know they did stuff like lots and lots of vegetables. I thought Farmers Markets were more like Villaaage stalls selling craft foods. 
When's the next one?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

Every Sunday isn't it? The farmers market is really good.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 14, 2012)

@ sleaterkinney.

I visit the market most weeks, and the clientele is definitely changing along with the rest of Brixton.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Wow, I didn't know they did stuff like lots and lots of vegetables. I thought Farmers Markets were more like Villaaage stalls selling craft foods.
> When's the next one?


Every Sunday. It's not hoity toity or hipster at all.

I bought normal stuff like apples, bread, some bakery goods, apple juice and some veg. The big bags of apples are cheaper than the supermarket and much nicer (see pic below!).


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> kaff feels a bit bare to me. I prefer the lounge. They do a good weeknight special on burgers 2 for 15 with chips and a drink... Generally i prefer to go somewhere a bit cosier though....


I like the Lounge as well (their coffee is better too), but I find Kaff better if I've got some work to do.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> No, as it happens. Though there are outlets which stock it. 2. Her laptop didn't pack up in Greece. 1. She wanted one and she doesn't feel the slightest need justify her choices to you, even by proxy.
> 
> She likes Brixton. She's been several times before.


 
I did not ask her to justify her choices what I said was:



> No Apple shop in Greece then?


 
Did you ask her if she wanted to justify her choices? "Even by proxy"?


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2012)

Brixton was hot-headed last night.

I went to the Trinity first. The beer was nice but there were a couple of right twats there, recalling the spirit of the 80s ("Look at him - he looks different! Wanker!"). Mind you, the Albert was worse with three, extraordinary drunk large middle aged ladies wreaking havoc in the place and then arguing the toss by the door for an age when they were shown the exit. At the Dogstar I saw a guy departing the front door at some speed in a horizontal position with his shoes following behind him. Apparently he'd hit a woman inside so was thus swiftly ejected from proceedings.

The 414 on the other hand was a delight, with a full on fare of fluoro fluffiness.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Every Sunday isn't it? The farmers market is really good.


 
Veg and fruit is reasonably priced. Some of bread is to expensive. If you go late about 2 to 2.30pm some of the stalls sell of bread and sausages cheap.

I get the feeling the regular weekday traders are not keen on the Sunday Farmers market. The Saturday themed one in same place is Market Traders idea and is run by them. The Sunday market is nothing to do with the market traders association. I suppose its rival trade.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2012)

There's been some sort of incident in the village with police tape around the front entrance.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> There's been some sort of incident in the village with police tape around the front entrance.



I saw that on twitter earlier. Police tape is never a good sign.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 14, 2012)

If you fancy listening to the London Underground Radio show, I'm playing now until 8pm, dub reggae electro techno and more. Live and direct from Brixton!

The show is currently broadcast via interFace's Ustream Channel HERE
The chatroom is to be found HERE


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I saw that on twitter earlier. Police tape is never a good sign.


 
Deckchair assault?  

Not sure what that person on Twitter is talking about


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Deckchair assault?
> 
> Not sure what that person on Twitter is talking about



Brixtonite?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brixtonite?


 
huh?



> *Stewart Linton* ‏@*StewartLinton*
> Stunning Thai at Brixton Village. Not even the deck chair assault in the restaurant opposite could ruin this http://instagr.am/p/Qw9P1FE4FW/
> 
> *  View photo*


 
That's made me hungry for a Thai


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2012)

Brixtonite has put a picture up


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 14, 2012)

@Greebo - Ive had scarlet fever - look after yourself it can take a while till you feel back to normal

and I had a bit of a re-run earlier this summer - I had bad bad sore throat, rash/flush and achy achy joints - nothing like the original but some of the same symptoms - wondered if it was a varient esp when I saw you post about it going round


----------



## Greebo (Oct 14, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> @Greebo - Ive had scarlet fever - look after yourself it can take a while till you feel back to normal
> 
> and I had a bit of a re-run earlier this summer - I had bad bad sore throat, rash/flush and achy achy joints - nothing like the original but some of the same symptoms - wondered if it was a varient esp when I saw you post about it going round


Don't worry, VP has every intention of stopping me doing too much too soon. 

It doesn't help either of us if I end up with M.E. too  But allowing recovery to be slow is, well, I don't need to tell you how frustrating it is.  *and breathe*


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 14, 2012)

editor said:


> There's been some sort of incident in the village with police tape around the front entrance.


Scientific police or whatever they're called were packing up 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Scientific police or whatever they're called were packing up 10 minutes ago.


 
Scene of Crime or CSI as they seem to be calling themselves nowadays


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> huh?



The woman who posted the picture you posted.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Scene of Crime or CSI as they seem to be calling themselves nowadays


OK
have to say that the eaters were all quite happily eating while this was going on.
That thai from the earlier mentioned tweet is OK but I didn't find it amazing or anything when I tried it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> OK
> have to say that the eaters were all quite happily eating while this was going on.
> That thai from the earlier mentioned tweet is OK but I didn't find it amazing or anything when I tried it.


 
Too busy looking cool to notice anything?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 14, 2012)

Saw a couple of films at Ritzy this weekend which are part of BFI London Film Festival. There is more on over this coming week. Chance to see films not normally shown. Saw Indian film (not Bollywood)  and a (very disturbing) South African film called Accession. Both good films.

Festival films on at Ritzy here

Unfortunately Ritzy membership discount does not apply. You can buy tickets in the cinema from BFI desk for cash only on day of showing of film. There are tickets available for most performances and they seem to be holding tickets for sale on day.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> There's been some sort of incident in the village with police tape around the front entrance.


 
Odd tweet by @visitbrixton:



> _Police tape surrounding #Brixton Village was due to a stabbing at Fish, Wings & Tings. The men fighting knew each other. It wasn't random!_


 
http://twitter.com/visitbrixton/status/257562501481373697


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 15, 2012)

What's odd about that? Just trying to reassure people that Brixton is safe, unless you know the wrong people.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> What's odd about that? Just trying to reassure people that Brixton is safe, unless you know the wrong people.


 


> The men fighting knew each other. It wasn't random!


 
Just thought that was a bit of a pithy. 

Someone got stabbed, but luckily they knew each other so you are fine to visit


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 15, 2012)

That's my standard response to anyone who asks me about the crime rate here - that it's safe unless you're a gang member/drug dealer.  Or a teenager with a phone....or walking home from the pub on your own....er... or in a shop when someone sprays a machine gun all over the place... 

Probably best to avoid the whole subject.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> That's my standard response to anyone who asks me about the crime rate here - that it's safe unless you're a gang member/drug dealer. Or a teenager with a phone....or walking home from the pub on your own....er... or in a shop when someone sprays a machine gun all over the place...
> 
> Probably best to avoid the whole subject.


 
I thought we wanted '_them_' to stay away?


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

I heard local gangs are specifically targeting people who are having houses bought for them in Brixton by their parents. It's not safe for those people. Please pass on.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you really think there are loads of those people in Brixton, ed?  Have you ever met any of them?


----------



## Griffter (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I heard local gangs are specifically targeting people who are having houses bought for them in Brixton by their parents. It's not safe for those people. Please pass on.


 


editor said:


> I heard local gangs are specifically targeting people who are having houses bought for them in Brixton by their parents. It's not safe for those people. Please pass on.


Fingers crossed...might not be far from the truth. I chanced across a poor unfortunate posh twat the other day who was standing in the middle of Leander Road screaming "Fuck" a lot. He was so cross he had thrown his deck shoes across the road and was pounding the windscreen of a VW Golf with both fists. He told me that he had been grabbed from behind by one guy and another had grabbed his £4k Rolex off his wrist. I asked if he had been hurt and he was fine but then he started screaming again...to which one of his exceptionally plummy mates chirped up "Well you were walking through the estate shouting look at my Rolex paupers". Any drop of sympathy went immediately.


----------



## Winot (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I heard local gangs are specifically targeting people who are having houses bought for them in Brixton by their parents. It's not safe for those people. Please pass on.


 
Not funny.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 15, 2012)

How would local gangs know if the parents had bought the house? You're joking right??


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I heard local gangs are specifically targeting people who are having houses bought for them in Brixton by their parents. It's not safe for those people. Please pass on.


ie. me (well, a substantial fraction anyway).
So, fuck you please reconsider your prejudices.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

My parents lent me £10k nearly twenty years ago which enabled me to buy a flat on Kellett Rd back in the day when it was cheap. I sold for a huge profit and was able to buy a house in the area.  And there are others you know personally, ed, who were able to buy in Brixton due to inheritances. You really are being horribly judgemental.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Griffter said:


> " walking through the estate shouting look at my Rolex paupers".


 
I know we're long overdue for a new 'squirrels on crack' moment, but you'll have to come up with something better than that.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Kanda said:


> How would local gangs know if the parents had bought the house? You're joking right??


Jeez. of course I fucking am.

Some people need to get a sense of humour.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Jeez. of course I fucking am.


 
Thought you were, others don't seem to think so....


----------



## Griffter (Oct 15, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I know we're long overdue for a new 'squirrels on crack' moment, but you'll have to come up with something better than that.


? Suggesting I've made it up?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Jeez. of course I fucking am.
> 
> Some people need to get a sense of humour.


 
It wasn't funny.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Jeez. of course I fucking am.
> 
> Some people need to get a sense of humour.


 
Brixton's always had its trustfunders.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> It wasn't funny.


Oh whatever. I know you're loving the gentrification of Brixton, but I'm not finding it funny seeing long term residents being forced out as the buy to let brigade take over.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Brixton's always had its trustfunders.


Absolutely, but this time around it's a freaking tidal wave.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Absolutely, but this time around it's a freaking tidal wave.


 
This time around they don't hide it.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Jeez. of course I fucking am.
> 
> Some people need to get a sense of humour.


 
No, it doesn't work like that.
When one causes offence, one says sorry and readjusts one's boundaries.
One doesn't say "oh, you shouldn't be offended by that, don't be silly".
The person with the best POV to judge whether something is offensive is _the person being offended._

I know it's just a little joke and you think I'm over reacting, but I'm just spelling it out plainly for the avoidance of any doubt.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Oh whatever. I know you're loving the gentrification of Brixton, but I'm not finding it funny seeing long term residents being forced out as the buy to let brigade take over.


 
Brixton has been gentrifying for the past twenty years.  And liking some aspects of Brixton Village doesn't mean I'm happy about long-term residents being forced out, if they are.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Brixton has been gentrifying for the past twenty years. And liking some aspects of Brixton Village doesn't mean I'm happy about long-term residents being forced out, if they are.


_"If"?_


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

The long-term residents I know aren't being forced out. And I know quite a lot, being one myself.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> The long-term residents I know aren't being forced out. And I know quite a lot.


Jolly good. But we do move in rather different circles.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm talking about my neighbours, fwiw, who come from all walks of life.  But I forgot, there's no point in arguing with you because you're always right.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 15, 2012)

You're a bit grumpy today editor...


----------



## peterkro (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> The long-term residents I know aren't being forced out. And I know quite a lot, being one myself.


I'm a long term resident who's being forced out.I've lived in the same street for 37 years,Lambeth is fucking us all out (they are rehousing people) and our houses are being sold at auction for over £700,000 .


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

peterkro said:


> I'm a long term resident who's being forced out.I've lived in the same street for 37 years,Lambeth is fucking us all out (they are rehousing people) and our houses are being sold at auction for over £700,000 .


 
I'm very sorry to hear that.  It's obviously a pile of shite.


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Do you really think there are loads of those people in Brixton, ed? Have you ever met any of them?


Next door to me and gazumped us on a house three streets away.

So that's two.  Which is clearly a statistically significant sample, in a rigorously managed scientific survey 

I'll get my coat


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2012)

I suppose I can claim some points back due to the previous occupant of our house dying rather than moving out. She was the original council tenant since the house was built  (and subsequent owner under RTB). Her son, as inheritor of the house, made an absolute killing by selling it at current market prices. A perfect example of the hideous distortions of the housing market in the last 30 years.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> Next door to me and gazumped us on a house three streets away.
> 
> So that's two. Which is clearly a statistically significant sample, in a rigorously managed scientific survey
> 
> I'll get my coat


 
The thing is, it's really hard for anyone under the age of about 35 to buy a place in London without any parental help/inheritance, unfortunately.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> You're a bit grumpy today editor...


 
No, no, it's people who _disagree_ with him who are grumpy, remember.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I suppose I can claim some points back due to the previous occupant of our house dying rather than moving out. She was the original council tenant since the house was built (and subsequent owner under RTB). Her son, as inheritor of the house, made an absolute killing by selling it at current market prices. A perfect example of the hideous distortions of the housing market in the last 30 years.


 
RTB has a lot to answer for.  When my granny went into a home, and her husband subsequently died, we had a couple of weeks to clear out her council house before it was handed back to the council for another tenant to live in.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> You're a bit grumpy today editor...


Sorry, but I'm just fed up hearing about my friends being forced out of Brixton. Another good friend told me he's leaving next week.

The Brixton community has already lost most of Rushcroft Road and all of Clifton Mansions, and many people I've known in Brixton for years on end are desperately trying to ride out the rent increases or they're reluctantly planning on going elsewhere.

That hideous Brixton Square development seems to be attracting nothing but buy-to-letters who are going to further inflate rent prices, and with the council now looking at the $$$ potential of doing Guinness Trust-style 'redevelopment' deals on council estates, I don't think it's going to be too long before I'm pushed out.

Quite a few long term residents on my estate are worried about their future here too. And that pisses me right off.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> No, no, it's people who _disagree_ with him who are grumpy, remember.


I can be grumpy too, you know. But never as grumpy as you


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> The thing is, it's really hard for anyone under the age of about 35 to buy a place in London without any parental help/inheritance, unfortunately.


True- and the same in most of the South East.  Maybe we need to look at the continental model where ownership is less common but tenancies are more stable/secure?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Sorry, but I'm just fed up hearing about my friends being forced out of Brixton. Another good friend told me he's leaving next week.
> 
> The Brixton community has already lost most of Rushcroft Road and all of Clifton Mansions, and many people I've known in Brixton for years on end are desperately trying to ride out the rent increases or they're reluctantly planning on going elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Why resent the people who move in though? We all move to places for the same reasons.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> True- and the same in most of the South East. Maybe we need to look at the continental model where ownership is less common but tenancies are more stable/secure?


 
Absolutely.  My friends in Graz rented the same flat for years at a very reasonable rent before eventually getting their own place.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I can be grumpy too, you know. But never as grumpy as you


 
But I'm not grumpy.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> But I'm not grumpy.


 
You are more surly I find


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why resent the people who move in though? We all move to places for the same reasons.


Where did I say I 'resented' them?
I'm sure some are very nice people, just as there'll be some right cocks in there too. 

What I do resent is seeing friends being priced out of the place they love, with buy to letters helping push them out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2012)

I say you resent them. Resentment is dripping through your every comment on newcomers and Brixton Village


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You are more surly I find


 
I have disagreed with the ed and the mods when they have been clearly incorrect. Certainly not grumpy, though.

Sadly there are a lot of simpletons who post here.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I say you resent them. Resentment is dripping through your every comment on newcomers and Brixton Village


Whatevs.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 15, 2012)

Back in the early 90s (when I left home) I thought Brixton wasn't a place I couldn't afford to live unless I lived in social housing. Many of the people I know from all around the world have often returned to their home town to live in later life. That will be something unlikely to happen for me as Brixton is my home town and it's unlikely I can afford it.

However I really don't resent the new wave of people coming into the area... they are just continuing what was started years ago (yes, I know all at a faster pace!)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Is Shoreditch pretty much empty now?


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Griffter said:


> ? Suggesting I've made it up?


Yes. Either that or you nicked it from Absolutely Fabulous.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

boohoo said:


> However I really don't resent the new wave of people coming into the area... they are just continuing what was started years ago (yes, I know all at a faster pace!)


Brixton's been changing since the day I arrived here and most of it has been for the better. But the recent speed of change, coupled with the evictions of Rushcroft Road and Clifton Mansions are starting to _really_ alter the character of the place. When Brixton Square and Clifton Mansions open there's going to be an even bigger shift around the town centre.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2012)

Inner London is filling up faster than new housing is being built, is what the problem is.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Inner London is filling up faster than new housing is being built, is what the problem is.


 
Perhaps the government should give the developers a tax break or some tax payers money to help them keep up?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Perhaps the government should give the developers a tax break or some tax payers money to help them keep up?


At this point, I'd be open to pretty much anything. A massive programme of council house building would be the far more preferable, of course.

Neither option will happen though, because an increase in supply would mean a fall in house prices. Ever-rising house prices have been propping up a fairly large part of the national economy for decades now. Don't rock the boat!


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Build council houses and affordable homes. Ban buy to lets in areas of high housing need. Reduce the need to buy by introducing affordable, controlled rents with security of tenure.

Yeah, I know. Total pipedream stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> At this point, I'd be open to pretty much anything. A massive programme of council house building would be the far more preferable, of course.
> 
> Neither option will happen though, because an increase in supply would mean a fall in house prices. Ever-rising house prices have been propping up a fairly large part of the national economy for decades now. Don't rock the boat!


 
There's also a massive shortage of land to build the houses on.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Brixton's been changing since the day I arrived here and most of it has been for the better. But the recent speed of change, coupled with the evictions of Rushcroft Road and Clifton Mansions are starting to _really_ alter the character of the place. When Brixton Square and Clifton Mansions open there's going to be an even bigger shift around the town centre.


It's not just the two you mentioned all of Lambeth's short life community is being reclaimed by the council and auctioned off to developers.Overall that's a lot of people many of who added much to the community.Those people are being moved individually around parts of Lambeth (and in my case Southwark) breaking up lots communities that had grown up over the last forty years who had thrived with a self help and mutual aid philosophy.It's sad to see all this going.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> The Brixton community has already lost most of Rushcroft Road


 
I'm in Rushcroft Road and I'm a member of the Brixton community. Who decides which residents are members?  A Welshman from the internet?  

One of my downstairs neighbours has owned her flat for 30 years.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why resent the people who move in though? We all move to places for the same reasons.


 
Not necessarily.  Some people move to be near family, some people move to be near a tube line, some people move because it's where they can afford, and some people move because an area's trendy and they can afford it.  Just a few reasons of course, there's loads of others but I can't be arsed to think of them right now


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

I can almost _feel_ the hand-rubbing stare of Lambeth looking over the Moorlands Estate. All that commercial partnership new development potential!


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I'm in Rushcroft Road and I'm a member of the Brixton community. Who decides which residents are members? A Welshman from the internet?
> 
> One of my downstairs neighbours has owned her flat for 30 years.


Sure. But what about the all the ones that got kicked out? Weren't they part of the same community too?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I can almost _feel_ the hand-rubbing stare of Lambeth looking over the Moorlands Estate. All that commercial partnership new development potential!


A lot of it is housing association isn't it?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> There's also a massive shortage of land to build the houses on.


Houses, yes. Apartments, not so much. It means building dense and (relatively, for London) tall, though, which in terms of planning permission is just as big an obstacle as the economic one.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Sure. But what about the all the ones that got kicked out? Weren't they part of the same community too?


Of course. Everyone who lives here is. The one's who've left are now members of some other community. It's up to newcomers how much they'll participate in community goings-on. They're much more likely to if they're not on the receiving end of your 'welcome'.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 15, 2012)

None of which newcomers to the area have any decision-making power over.

I really don't get on here how posters can recognise that getting people to hate benefits claimants is diverting the hatred and resentment from the correct target while blaming what's happening in the housing market and policy on people who have no more say over these things than we do.

I expect when I moved to Brixton 20 years ago it was undergoing changes in the character of the place more longstanding residents weren't always keen on. Thankfully no one cunted me off as a symbol of change they didn't like, not to my face.

When West Indians moved into the area I'm sure lots of the longstanding residents weren't keen on the change to the character of the place either.

It's always changing and some bits of change I like and some I don't like. Don't see the need to hate on people just because they're different from me. I'll take against them on a case by case basis, if it's all the same. Same as I do with anyone whose been here 20 years or a lifetime.

I'm looking at you, boohoo.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Of course. Everyone who lives here is. *The one's who've left are now members of some other community.* It's up to newcomers how much they'll participate in community goings-on. They're much more likely to if they're not on the receiving end of your 'welcome'.


 
That's just great for them innit - if it was their choice.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Of course. Everyone who lives here is. The one's who've left are now members of some other community. It's up to newcomers how much they'll participate in community goings-on. They're much more likely to if they're not on the receiving end of your 'welcome'.


What is this "welcome" I'm supposed to be giving and how on earth would it make the slightest bit of difference?

I judge people on how I find them, and don't insist on going through their housing particulars and financial background before deciding if I like them or not.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> That's just great for them innit - if it was their choice.


Indeed.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Ban buy to lets in areas of high housing need.


 
Word. 
Wouldn't be that hard to implement in a non-bent council.
Yeah absolute pipedream mindfuck.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Don't see the need to hate on people just because they're different from me.


 
Hate on people? 

Shame on you Quimmy


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hate on people?
> 
> Shame on you Quimmy


Haters gon' hate.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Word.
> Wouldn't be that hard to implement in a non-bent council.
> Yeah absolute pipedream mindfuck.


 
I'm not sure the council have powers to limit the type of mortgage taken out on a house do they? 

The thing with that suggestion is that although in a lot of ways it's a very good idea, what it wouldn't do is anything to stop gentrification. It would make buying a house somewhat easier to achieve for those who are marginally unable to afford it at the moment - which isn't the people who are struggling with rents or being evicted from their council housing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Haters gon' hate.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hate on people?
> 
> Shame on you Quimmy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


>


 
*shakes head in despair*


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *shakes head in despair*


 
Are you judging me on a case by case basis?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 15, 2012)

Rumours that I'll be back in Brixton on Wednesday evening are true. I might just make it to the Albert iffin I'm not too knackered.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Are you judging me on a case by case basis?


 
Yes, if you were a teenager, I'd let you off (after I'd booted you up the arse).


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh no, look at this now: 

*www.brixtonhenparties.co.uk*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Oh no, look at this now:
> 
> *www.brixtonhenparties.co.uk*


 

Brixton - the new Dublin/Prague!


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> What is this "welcome" I'm supposed to be giving and how on earth would it make the slightest bit of difference?
> 
> I judge people on how I find them, and don't insist on going through their housing particulars and financial background before deciding if I like them or not.


 
Rubbish. You make it abundantly clear that you prejudge people on the basis of their clothes, money and background and all manner of other superficial things. Maybe you're joking, but your sarcasm and grumpiness make you sound seriously embittered. If you are, fine, you're fully entitled to your opinions. Having a good sneer at strangers from other social tribes is great sport, which I too enjoy when I go people-watching. But just in case newcomers read your posts and feel unwelcome because they think that you, as editor of this board, are representative of the majority view, I'd like to reassure them that you're not.


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> That hideous Brixton Square development seems to be attracting nothing but buy-to-letters who are going to further inflate rent prices


 
There are two houses on my street (am back to my wildly unrepresentative sample again...) that are let out as flats, by the West Indian families that bought them in the 70s.  The elderly couple opposite (who have lived in their house for 56 years, as they tell me every time they see me) were telling me how scandalous it was when the West Indian families moved in, and how their children couldn't afford to live in the area, and how scandalised they now are that the same families are 'profiteering' from the gentrification.  So I guess each change has worried those left before...


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> But just in case newcomers read your posts and feel unwelcome because they think that you, as editor of this board, are representative of the majority view, I'd like to reassure them that you're not.


Even if all that lot were true, it's hardly going to make a tot of difference to anyone. Besides, there's a wide range of opinions being expressed by different people anyway.

But if people are going to be 'put off' by me commenting that I wish council houses and affordable homes were being built, buy to lets were banned in areas of high housing need and affordable, and controlled rents with security of tenure introduced, well, fuck 'em. Those are the things I believe in.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

It's not the comments about council housing that might put people off.


----------



## Griffter (Oct 15, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Yes. Either that or you nicked it from Absolutely Fabulous.


OK, but I didn't. Was walking back from the Elm Park with my aging parents and young kids in the middle of a Saturday afternoon. I really couldn't see the point (or be arsed) to invent a story to post on here for no reason. Maybe it's just scepticism on your part, but it's a bit odd to decide that I'm lying without knowing anything about it.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *shakes head in despair*


 
If it was up to me, you'd have a specific smilie for that.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2012)

Griffter said:


> OK, but I didn't. Was walking back from the Elm Park with my aging parents and young kids in the middle of a Saturday afternoon. I really couldn't see the point (or be arsed) to invent a story to post on here for no reason. Maybe it's just scepticism on your part, but it's a bit odd to decide that I'm lying without knowing anything about it.


 
Seems the new intake are cynical with it.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Seems the new intake are cynical with it.


 
New intake? Don't you fucking start.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> It's not the comments about council housing that might put people off.


Maybe it'll be your comment about hipsters at the farmers' market?

I'm still trying to work out who I'm 'putting off' and exactly how I'm managing that, btw.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> If it was up to me, you'd have a specific smilie for that.


 
I'm sure a few of us did campaign for one at some stag.  We failed obviously


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm sure a few of us did campaign for one at some stag. We failed obviously


 
Of course we did!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Of course we did!


 
Maybe we could start a new campaign for a new smiley for 2013


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Is there gonna be a santa smiley?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Maybe it'll be your comment about hipsters at the farmers' market?
> 
> I'm still trying to work out who I'm 'putting off' and exactly how I'm managing that, btw.


Whatevs.

Not sure pippa will be back.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Whatevs.


You've been to take little potshots at me in several places recently so it would be nice if you could at least articulate some opinions, like explaining who I'm supposedly 'putting off' and exactly how I'm doing it. Thanks.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

You are constantly making digs at perceived newcomers to Brixton on these boards.  I'm not the only person to notice it.  In particular, a new poster who asked about personal trainers was not exactly welcomed with open arms.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 15, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'm not sure the council have powers to limit the type of mortgage taken out on a house do they?


No, but i think you do need planning to rent a house out iirc.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2012)

what are those ^ ?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> No, but i think you do need planning to rent a house out iirc.


I don't think you need any kind of permission to rent out a house you own.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> You've been to take little potshots at me in several places recently so it would be nice if you could at least articulate some opinions, like explaining who I'm supposedly 'putting off' and exactly how I'm doing it. Thanks.


 
You are putting me off with your constant sneering at people who don't fit with what you think brixton should be like.  


HTH.


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I don't think you need any kind of permission to rent out a house you own.


There are restrictions in lots of Brixton on multiple occupancy- so you can let out a house as a family home, but not as flats/rooms. is to manage the pressure on infrastructure, and they are talking about extending it south...


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> You are constantly making digs at perceived newcomers to Brixton on these boards. I'm not the only person to notice it. In particular, a new poster who asked about personal trainers was not exactly welcomed with open arms.


The poster started by saying she was "too lazy" to get off her "lardarse" and made no mention if she was a 'newcomer' or not - and her location was irrelevant anyway. I offered an opinion based on that information and offered some practical alternative advice. I do believe I'm entitled to have my own opinion on personal trainers.

Besides, when she later clarified her opening post, I apologised.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> You are putting me off with your constant sneering at people who don't fit with what you think brixton should be like.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion here, even if you don't personally like them.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

So... If Burger King do set up in Brixton where would we ideally want them located?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you not think your attitude towards newcomers is somewhat judgemental?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So... If Burger King do set up in Brixton where would we ideally want them located?


Brady's?


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Do you not think your attitude towards newcomers is somewhat judgemental?


Which newcomers, specifically?

I judge people on what they write, not how long they've been here.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So... If Burger King do set up in Brixton where would we ideally want them located?


On a moving vehicle heading south.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2012)

They should have snapped up Speedy Noodle before Foxton's did.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So... If Burger King do set up in Brixton where would we ideally want them located?


 
Where McDonalds is now.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> They should have snapped up Speedy Noodle before Foxton's did.


 
Yeah


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Which newcomers, specifically?
> 
> I judge people on what they write, not how long they've been here.


 
I mean newcomers to Brixton generally, not urban necessarily.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Yeah


 
How about replacing the Albert with Burger King, or even better, Byron.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

ah, that's not fair.  Brixton's lost enough pubs already

Lots of room in Granville Arcade though


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> How about replacing the Albert with Burger King, or even better, Byron.


 
I would lose my Saturday job


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyway, someone cheer us all up by starting the Christmas Curry thread please


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I mean newcomers to Brixton generally, not urban necessarily.


Sorry, have you been following me around to see how I treat these "newcomers" then?  What a ridiculous thing to say. You haven't the first idea about how I interact with the people I meet.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyway, someone cheer us all up by starting the Christmas Curry thread please


 
Will it be "old-school"?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyway, someone cheer us all up by starting the Christmas Curry thread please


 
Sod that.  We need a Christmas presents thread, 'cos I'm totally stuck for ideas


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Will it be "old-school"?


 
It will be the same as ever 

(I will be wearing my new hat)


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Sorry, have you been following me around to see how I treat these "newcomers" then? What a ridiculous thing to say. You haven't the first idea about how I interact with the people I meet.


I've explained what I think is off-putting, as have others, so I'm going to leave it there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It will be the same as ever
> 
> (I will be wearing my new hat)


I will be less drunk


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It will be the same as ever
> 
> (I will be wearing my new hat)


 
Party hat?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> I will be less drunk


 
Noooo! (I've started a craft club curry thread, btw)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyway, someone cheer us all up by starting the Christmas Curry thread please


 
Hurry up please


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Noooo! (I've started a craft club curry thread, btw)


 I don't remember much.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sod that. We need a Christmas presents thread, 'cos I'm totally stuck for ideas


No Xmas threads until at least November!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> No Xmas threads until at least November!


 
but I need to get presents now, before Post Office starts "losing" parcels!


----------



## peterkro (Oct 15, 2012)

Broken Brixton,I just had breakfast in Granville arcade at the Express cafe pretty good mix of Brixtonians.Then walked down past the trendy part it may be prejudice on my part but I don't like the change aside from anything else there's not the same mix of races/cultures weirdness etc that makes the other parts of Brixton so nice.Also had a nice chat with the guys who run the phone place on Brixton road the guy recognised me even though I've never brought anything of him in the thirteen years he's been there.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

Today I went for dinner at the Japanese curry place in the market.

Was ok.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Today I went for dinner at the Japanese curry place in the market.
> 
> Was ok.


 
What are you having for tea?


----------



## aussw9 (Oct 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> They should have snapped up Speedy Noodle before Foxton's did.


 
I've missed this, Foxtons FFS?


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Broken Brixton,I just had breakfast in Granville arcade at the Express cafe pretty good mix of Brixtonians.


I wouldn't bank on Express Cafe being around for much longer.

It's in Market Row, btw,


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> but I need to get presents now, before Post Office starts "losing" parcels!


I have done everyone except the Northerner <<smug>>


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> I have done everyone except the Northerner <<smug>>


er, that reads a bit wrongly....


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> What are you having for tea?


 
I'm out on the lash tonight so it'll probably be a kebab at closing time.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 15, 2012)

Does Granville Arcade become Market row at the middle? I know their address is Market Row but I thought the whole lot was Granville Arcade.(they can stick Brixton Villaaage up their arses)


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2012)

aussw9 said:


> I've missed this, Foxtons FFS?


Yep. Discussed on last month's thread http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...t-september-2012.298589/page-11#post-11535374


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Does Granville Arcade become Market row at the middle? I know their address is Market Row but I thought the whole lot was Granville Arcade.(they can stick Brixton Villaaage up their arses)


They're separate places - Granville Arcade is across the road from Market Row.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## peterkro (Oct 15, 2012)

Is Granville Arcade the little narrow bit that runs alongside woolies then,I've only lived here thirty odd years and clearly haven't sussed the geography out yet.

OK having looked at Crispys map I'm a bit clearer,I'm a bit thick as I thought the bit of Market Row that's at the woolies end had been renamed Brixton Village and the narrow arcade is Reliance and the other bit which had the petshop,garden shop and ye olde kitchen supplies place is now Brixton Village.Is that right?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

To be fair, it's been called Brixton Village for years - maybe 10 years?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Is Granville Arcade the little narrow bit that runs alongside woolies then,I've only lived here thirty odd years and clearly haven't sussed the geography out yet.


That's Reliance Arcade.  See Crispy's helpful map above.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

I preferred it when it was Granville Aracade. 







http://www.urban75.org/blog/granville-arcade-brixton-village-1961-londons-largest-emporium/


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 24044


 
Well fuck me. I have NEVER been in Brixton Village itself!


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Here's a bit about the history of Granville Arcade.






It's built on the site of the Lambeth Carlton Club/ Brixton Conservative Association.

http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/lambeth-carlton-club.html


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well fuck me. I have NEVER been in Brixton Village itself!


Be sure to visit on a Saturday afternoon to get the full experience.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> er, that reads a bit wrongly....


 
It does 

Onket liked your post.  Have you done him as well?


----------



## peterkro (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my god,I didn't realise the Villaage was there I thought the trendy bits were restricted to Market Row around eco's I haven't been in the Granville bit (except to buy stuff at the kitchen supplies place just inside the entrance.The bastards are really taking over.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 24044


 
oh my, that's a pretty little map that I've never seen before.

What's the rose for?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well fuck me. I have NEVER been in Brixton Village itself!


 
Not to Agile Rabbit or Federation coffee or Honest burger? ah well.

You can also by large African snails, african fabrics, a wig or two and some nice South American sausage.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Be sure to visit on a Saturday afternoon to get the full experience.


 
I don't come to Brixton at the _weekend_!


----------



## Winot (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well fuck me. I have NEVER been in Brixton Village itself!


 
Feel free to express a firmly-held opinion about it nonetheless.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Not to Agile Rabbit or Federation coffee or Honest burger? ah well.
> 
> You can also by large African snails, african fabrics, a wig or two and some nice South American sausage.


 
Where's the Atlantic Rd entrance? Looks like it might be near Baron? I've never spotted it before.


----------



## Winot (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's the rose for?


 
Yes, what might they sell there that could be denoted by a rose


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well fuck me. I have NEVER been in Brixton Village itself!


 



You could be missing out on some decent lasagne!


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

Winot said:


> Feel free to express a firmly-held opinion about it nonetheless.


 
I'm not one of those people, but thanks anyway.

I've been in the other two bits many, many times. I didn't know there was a third.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Winot said:


> Yes, what might they sell there that could be denoted by a rose


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You could be missing out on some decent lasagne!


 
You've not been there either, then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Not to Agile Rabbit or Federation coffee or Honest burger? ah well.
> 
> You can also by large African snails, african fabrics, a wig or two and some nice South American sausage.


 
I thought those snails were banned?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Where's the Atlantic Rd entrance? Looks like it might be near Baron? I've never spotted it before.


 
You go straight out of one arcade and into the other. Might have to take you there sometime....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Well fuck me. I have NEVER been in Brixton Village itself!



You will LOVE it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> You've not been there either, then?


 
I've been through there but I don't eat there


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well fuck me. I have NEVER been in Brixton Village itself!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You will LOVE it


 
It'll be like Christmas come early for him


----------



## Winot (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'm not one of those people, but thanks anyway.


 
You'll never fit in round these parts.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought those snails were banned?


 
So did I. I saw some a couple of months go. Gone again. Maybe they aren't banned - just in high demand!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Winot said:


> Yes, what might they sell there that could be denoted by a rose


Bellantoni's does a good lasagne - but it's a proper Italian one and usually vegetarian.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I say you resent them. Resentment is dripping through your every comment on newcomers and Brixton Village


 
The Ed is correct in what he says in post #388

Brixton , like a lot of central London , was mixed socially. In Brixton there was a mixture of Council estates, private housing of differing values , short life and squatters. This led to mix of people of different incomes, cultures and lifestyles that most of the time got on with each other.

The factors that the Ed lists in his post are going to remove this mixture.

Its easy to welcome newcomers when you do not feel that you are going to be pushed out soon.

The Ed is also correct that the Council "regeneration" of large Council estates is liable to further this rather than act as a brake on further gentrification of area.

Is it a surprise that some people may start to feel resentful?

Im all for live and let live but I see no future for me in Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

boohoo said:


> So did I. I saw some a couple of months go. Gone again. Maybe they aren't banned - just in high demand!


 
Maybe they've sneaked them back after Trading Standards visit?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Oh my god,I didn't realise the Villaage was there I thought the trendy bits were restricted to Market Row around eco's I haven't been in the Granville bit (except to buy stuff at the kitchen supplies place just inside the entrance.The bastards are really taking over.


 
That's why Granville Arcade/Brixton Village was dying on its arse a few years ago.  Even the locals hardly went there.


----------



## Winot (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they've sneaked them back after Trading Standards visit?


 
slowly...


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> The factors that the Ed lists in his post are going to remove this mixture.


 
Or add to it.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

boohoo said:


> some nice South American sausage.


 
Not you as well as Manter.  The filfth in this thread is shocking.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> That's why Granville Arcade/Brixton Village was dying on its arse a few years ago. Even the locals hardly went there.


 
Probably because loads of them didn't realise it was there (judging by the comments on this thread)


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

boohoo said:


> You go straight out of one arcade and into the other. Might have to take you there sometime....


 
Yes, do that.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably because loads of them didn't realise it was there (judging by the comments on this thread)


 
I count as a local?!! I've only been round here 11 or 12 years!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Not you as well as Manter. The filfth in this thread is shocking.


 
You should all get together and talk food porn


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> I count as a local?!! I've only been round here 11 or 12 years!!


 
Of course you do!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'm out on the lash tonight so it'll probably be a kebab at closing time.


 
Got a good place near you? 
I have not had a kebab for so long


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably because loads of them didn't realise it was there (judging by the comments on this thread)


 
It seems some people are slagging off somewhere they've never been and didn't use before it became "gentrified".


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Or add to it.


 
In what way?


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Or add to it.


We've already seen most of the long term squatting community subtracted from the mix, and I don't see much of a future for the artists, musicians, writers and activists etc who helped shape Brixton's rather unique community.

The sky-high pricing of the hundreds of new flats and refurbished squats currently going up coupled with an ever shrinking provision of social housing would rather suggest that things are going to get a bit more generic around town.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> The Ed is correct in what he says in post #388
> 
> Brixton , like a lot of central London , was mixed socially. In Brixton there was a mixture of Council estates, private housing of differing values , short life and squatters. This led to mix of people of different incomes, cultures and lifestyles that most of the time got on with each other.
> 
> ...


 

A lot of the richer newcomers probably claim to come to Brixton for it's multicultural mix.  That will be gone one day and they'll have to move onto wherever all the not so well off people have moved to.  Thornton Heath anyone?


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> So people are slagging off something that they never used anyway?
> 
> 
> It seems some people are slagging off somewhere they've never been and didn't use before it became "gentrified".


 
Oi, I have not been slagging it off!!


----------



## peterkro (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably because loads of them didn't realise it was there (judging by the comments on this thread)


I knew it was there and shopped there for years I just got confused about which bit was Granville arcade.The two kitchens supplies places have been there ever since I can remember,and the African vege places were always good for shopping the pet shop and the Garden shop and the woman selling pots and pans were all good value.I must admit I haven't been in there for a few years but then I'm only in Brixton some of the time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> We've already seen most of the long term squatting community subtracted from the mix, and I don't see much of a future for the artists, musicians, writers and activists etc who helped shape Brixton's rather unique community.
> 
> The sky-high pricing of the hundreds of new flats and refurbished squats currently going up coupled with an ever shrinking provision of social housing would rather suggest that things are going to get a bit more generic around town.


 
Funnily enough, a friend of mine who used to live on Brixton Hill visited recently and was quite shocked to discover that half of St Saviour's Road and Lambert Road were no longer filled with squatters.  She said 20 odd years ago, that half the customers who went in the White Horse squatted in one of those roads.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

peterkro said:


> I knew it was there and shopped there for years I just got confused about which bit was Granville arcade.The two kitchens supplies places have been there ever since I can remember,and the African vege places were always good for shopping the pet shop and the Garden shop and the woman selling pots and pans were all good value.I must admit I haven't been in there for a few years but then I'm only in Brixton some of the time.


 
I used to use the Pet Shop regularly when I had my cats


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Oi, I have not been slagging it off!!


 
Tittle Tattle ^


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> It seems some people are slagging off somewhere they've never been and didn't use before it became "gentrified".


There was a reason why Granville Arcade was left struggling with no investment for so long, and that was very much to do with the owners.

They had plans to completely redevelop the site, demolish the current buildings and replace them with a 10 story privately owned residential tower block and private park.

Thankfully, fierce opposition from the local community saw off that idea, but I'm not sure all those who lobbied against the proposals will be liking what's there now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> So people are slagging off something that they never used anyway?
> 
> 
> It seems some people are slagging off somewhere they've never been and didn't use before it became "gentrified".


 
I'd eat there if I could afford it and b/f didn't mind foreign food, but I'd go before all the richer types arrived so I didn't feel so out of place


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'm out on the lash tonight so it'll probably be a kebab at closing time.


 
Kebabs. The supper of champions.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> We've already seen most of the long term squatting community subtracted from the mix, and I don't see much of a future for the artists, musicians, writers and activists etc who helped shape Brixton's rather unique community.
> 
> The sky-high pricing of the hundreds of new flats and refurbished squats currently going up coupled with an ever shrinking provision of social housing would rather suggest that things are going to get a bit more generic around town.


 
Yes, I know. But Gramsci was talking like everyone currently here would instantly be removed and everyone in Brixton will suddenly be exactly the same.

It is clear the the gentrification has added to Brixton, rather than simply replaced Brixton. To me, and i am sure others.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> There are two houses on my street (am back to my wildly unrepresentative sample again...) that are let out as flats, by the West Indian families that bought them in the 70s. The elderly couple opposite (who have lived in their house for 56 years, as they tell me every time they see me) were telling me how scandalous it was when the West Indian families moved in, and how their children couldn't afford to live in the area, and how scandalised they now are that the same families are 'profiteering' from the gentrification. So I guess each change has worried those left before...


 
Not quite the same. The elderly couple are objecting to West Indians moving into area. That is called racism.  

The issue here is that the area of Brixton in future , like other parts of London, will be unaffordable for a lot of people. The latest people to come here are my East European friends. And they are really struggling now. 2 of them had to move out of Dalston as there landlords upped the rents by 30%. (Dues the landlords said to the improvements to the area meaning they could charge more).


----------



## peterkro (Oct 15, 2012)

^^ I squatted in Lambert road for a few months during one of my attempts to leave Villa road.The guy that runs/owns? the Ritzy lived next door.Still used to drink in the New Queens though not the White Horse.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

peterkro said:


> ^^ I squatted in Lambert road for a few months during one of my attempts to leave Villa road.The guy that runs/owns? the Ritzy lived next door.Still used to drink in the New Queens though not the White Horse.


 
Yep, know plenty who used to squat in Lambert as well and a few in Bonham Road


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Kebabs. The supper of champions.


 
Not sure a kebab could ever be described as supper. Don't quote me though, I'm not posh enough to eat supper.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'd eat there if I could afford it and b/f didn't mind foreign food, but I'd go before all the richer types arrived so I didn't feel so out of place


 
What time have you seen them arrive?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well fuck me. I have NEVER been in Brixton Village itself!


 
Do you find not going there is now not as good as not going there used to be?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> What time have you seen them arrive?


 
I haven't, because I've gone through there in the afternoons whilst they're all probably sitting in their offices writing articles about how they're currently liking something


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Not sure a kebab could ever be described as supper. Don't quote me though, I'm not posh enough to eat supper.


 
Supper isn't always a posh word. Fish suppers?


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I haven't, because I've gone through there in the afternoons whilst they're all probably sitting in their offices writing articles about how they're currently liking something


 
So you don't know what you're talking about. I thought as much.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I don't think you need any kind of permission to rent out a house you own.


Actually, I think it only applies if you're offering lets of less than 90 days, e.g. short lets/holiday lets etc...

Councils *can* take action though - Lambeth has already banned conversions (of houses into flats) in "streets under conversion stress", which includes a huge number of residential roads in Lambeth:

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...69A9/0/ChangesToTheProposalsMapDoc180111b.pdf (page 9, table 7)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Kebabs. The supper of champions.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


>


 
So you have been to the Villaaage then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2012)

melon and cheese?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> So you have been to the Villaaage then?


 
 

£40 for those _bespoke_ kebabs


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Supper isn't always a posh word. Fish suppers?


 
I wouldn't know. I don't use the word. Maybe it's having northern parents.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> So you don't know what you're talking about. I thought as much.


 
I've also been through there at night when it's full of people


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yes, I know. But Gramsci was talking like everyone currently here would instantly be removed and everyone in Brixton will suddenly be exactly the same.
> 
> It is clear the the gentrification has added to Brixton, rather than simply replaced Brixton. To me, and i am sure others.


 
What I was agreeing with the Ed about is that the changes in social housing and the rising price of housing private and rental will make Brixton unaffordable.

To say rising house prices ( which is what fundamentally gentrification is about) add to the mix in Brixton is ridiculous.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> So you don't know what you're talking about. I thought as much.


 
I said I don't know what time they turn up as I don't sit there waiting for them and looking at my watch

At least I've been there a few times this year even if I didn't eat, which is a few times more than you've been in 10 or 11 years


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie, next time I'm off during the week I'll take you there for lunch.  

Maybe after we can get our nails done and a massage too.


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It does
> 
> Onket liked your post. Have you done him as well?


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh my, that's a pretty little map that I've never seen before.
> 
> What's the rose for?


have you never seen the 15 foot long fibreglass rose on the high street?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> have you never seen the 15 foot long fibreglass rose on the high street?


 


Are you sure it's not some cherries on a roof?


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Not quite the same. The elderly couple are objecting to West Indians moving into area. That is called racism.


 
not sure it was racism.... they were objecting to an identifiable group of people who had more money and were raising demand and prices for a commodity (housing) that previously only they had wanted. These people were identifiable as a group by being West Indian*- I never got the impression it "was a white working class hate black people and secretly sympathise with the EDL" type conversation, just an elderly couple reflecting on the changes over the years that had gradually driven them and theirs out of central london

*as opposed to having silly hair, porkpie hats and trousers that are strangely tight in the leg but baggy in the bum to mark them as different


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you sure it's not some cherries on a roof?


no- it says so on the map- go down electric lane, turn right at the giant lightening bolt, and then when you get to the end you should be able to see the giant rose....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> no- it says so on the map- go down electric lane, turn right at the giant lightening bolt, and then when you get to the end you should be able to see the giant rose....


 
I'll let you go down there and report back with pictures


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> not sure it was racism.... they were objecting to an identifiable group of people who had more money and were raising demand and prices for a commodity (housing) that previously only they had wanted. These people were identifiable as a group by being West Indian*- I never got the impression it "was a white working class hate black people and secretly sympathise with the EDL" type conversation, just an elderly couple reflecting on the changes over the years that had gradually driven them and theirs out of central london
> 
> *as opposed to having silly hair, porkpie hats and trousers that are strangely tight in the leg but baggy in the bum to mark them as different


 
What u said was that they told you they did not like it when the West Indians first moved in and now do not like it that same West Indians are cashing in on the big increase in the price of the houses they bought years ago. When Brixton was more affordable.

So in that case it did not matter whether the West Indians were moving into a cheap area for housing ( as Brixton was when the West Indians first came here) or cashing in. Its about racism.


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'll let you go down there and report back with pictures


if only it were true.... maybe I should suggest it to Lambeth?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> if only it were true.... maybe I should suggest it to Lambeth?


 
Good idea.  Maybe you should start a fund


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 15, 2012)

Item on Radio 4 now about drugs policy - interviewing traders, residents and councillors from Brixton, mention of Paddick etc


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> What u said was that they told you they did not like it when the West Indians first moved in and now do not like it that same West Indians are cashing in on the big increase in the price of the houses they bought years ago. When Brixton was more affordable.
> 
> So in that case it did not matter whether the West Indians were moving into a cheap area for housing ( as Brixton was when the West Indians first came here) or cashing in. Its about racism.


I think if you take the words 'West Indian' out and put in, I dunno, Scousers (can one be racist against Scousers?) you'll get what they were saying.  I wouldn't want to even inadvertently paint them as racist- they are just all that is left of one of Brixton's old tribes


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Item on Radio 4 now about drugs policy - interviewing traders, residents and councillors from Brixton, mention of Paddick etc



Squirrels?


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Item on Radio 4 now about drugs policy - interviewing traders, residents and councillors from Brixton, mention of Paddick etc


need to talk about drugs within a 30 minute cab ride of Broadcasting house? Go to Brixton 
Interesting item tho tbf


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> I think if you take the words 'West Indian' out and put in, I dunno, Scousers (can one be racist against Scousers?) you'll get what they were saying. I wouldn't want to even inadvertently paint them as racist- they are just all that is left of one of Brixton's old tribes


 
Well in your original post you said they told you it was "scandelous" when the West Indians moved in all those years ago. That is totally different from people being pushed out for economic reasons. Which is at the root of the matter now.

I know some born and bred Londoners who live in Bromley. They talk like Cockneys. There parents moved due to the influx of Black people. It was not about house prices. It was "White Flight". They would not say they are out and out racist. Just did not want to live with Black people.

I am soft Southerner.


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Well in your original post you said they told you it was "scandelous" when the West Indians moved in all those years ago. That is totally different from people being pushed out for economic reasons. Which is at the root of the matter now.
> 
> I know some born and bred Londoners who live in Bromley. They talk like Cockneys. There parents moved due to the influx of Black people. It was not about house prices. It was "White Flight". They would not say they are out and out racist. Just did not want to live with Black people.
> 
> I am soft Southerner.


 
I think that was the word they used, but now doubting myself, as I really didn't get the impression it was about not liking black people, but about a sudden change in the area that meant their children had to move away.  May have to open the conversation again next time I see them .  

(I am also a soft Southerner- the Northerner is from Hull- I don't think they have black people up there yet )


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> need to talk about drugs within a 30 minute cab ride of Broadcasting house? Go to Brixton
> Interesting item tho tbf


Yeah....Paddick's 'experiment' was 10 years ago but it still comes up regularly, often to illustrate how liberalising drug law doesn't supposedly work. It's a shame really cos their mistake at the time was announcing the experiment publicly - they should have just got on with it without telling anyone, and we could be in a very different place now.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Item on Radio 4 now about drugs policy - interviewing traders, residents and councillors from Brixton, mention of Paddick etc


This has been followed by an item about the resurgence of real ale. The BBC news editors must be getting their ideas from the Brixton forum!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Item on Radio 4 now about drugs policy - interviewing traders, residents and councillors from Brixton, mention of Paddick etc


Were the words "vibrant and edgy"used at all?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> need to talk about drugs within a 30 minute cab ride of Broadcasting house? Go to Brixton
> Interesting item tho tbf


They're not based in Broadcasting House - they could have just gone to Shepherd's Bush tbf.

ETA - actually I'll let them off as they were talking about decriminalisation for small-scale possession.


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Squirrels?


they could have talked abour hop growing in Brixton, but no- leafy Canterbury.  As the only thing in Brixton is drugs


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> They're not based in Broadcasting House - they could have just gone to Shepherd's Bush tbf.


true enough.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Just listening - "they've made it nice now" (market trader).


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Were the words "vibrant and edgy"used at all?


 
   Actually, no. It was a fairly decent piece. They made the link between Brixton and drugs by referring to Paddick's experiment, rather than talking about street dealing etc. There was however a Labour councillor who trotted out the usual "drugs supermarket" lines.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Actually, no. It was a fairly decent piece. They made the link between Brixton and drugs by referring to Paddick's experiment, rather than talking about street dealing etc. There was however a Labour councillor who trotted out the usual "drugs supermarket" lines.


Yeah, just listened and it was quite good.  As you said, Paddick should have just quietly got on with it, rather than announcing it as an "experiment".


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Did I hear a didgeridoo in the background?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Yeah....Paddick's 'experiment' was 10 years ago but it still comes up regularly, often to illustrate how liberalising drug law doesn't supposedly work. It's a shame really cos their mistake at the time was announcing the experiment publicly - they should have just got on with it without telling anyone, and we could be in a very different place now.



Hamsterdam


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Did I hear a didgeridoo in the background?


 
I think boohoo (or nipsla) was commenting on someone playing one outside Boots the other day


----------



## colacubes (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think boohoo (or nipsla) was commenting on someone playing one outside Boots the other day



Yes on Saturday. And he was back today. He's even more annoying than the bloke who was busking on the trumpet while learning at the same time


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Yes on Saturday. And he was back today. He's even more annoying than the bloke who was busking on the trumpet while learning at the same time


Are we thinking gap year returnee?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Yes on Saturday. And he was back today. He's even more annoying than the bloke who was busking on the trumpet while learning at the same time


 
Suppose someone learning a violin could be worse though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> Are we thinking gap year returnee?


 
who's spent the last of his money at a Full Moon Party in Thailand and is now after a bit of dosh


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

My parents are visiting tomorrow until the end of the week.  They think Brixton is disgusting, noisy and dirty.  They are not convinced by the delights of Brixton Village.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Yes on Saturday. And he was back today. He's even more annoying than the bloke who was busking on the trumpet while learning at the same time



Sax Sunday will be great


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Sex Sunday will be great


 
Moar filth! The parentals have a point.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> My parents are visiting tomorrow until the end of the week. They think Brixton is disgusting, noisy and dirty. They are not convinced by the delights of Brixton Village.


 
Have they been yet or only heard about it?  Where do they live then that they think Brixton's so nasty?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

/gentrification 

I have noticed less people looking at me with pity when I tell them we live in Brixton.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> who's spent the last of his money at a Full Moon Party in Thailand and is now after a bit of dosh



Given the Fluoro he was wearing today, this is almost a certainty


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Given the Fluoro he was wearing today, this is almost a certainty



He sounds alright


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Given the Fluoro he was wearing today, this is almost a certainty


 
Does he have any poi performers with him in the evening?


----------



## peterkro (Oct 15, 2012)

A few years ago a couple (rad rev and his wife my friend) came to visit me in Brixton I told them not to bring any cash with them (I was meaning don't bring hundreds of pounds) because I'd show them around the place in the early hours.Silly fuckers came with no money at all so I had to pay tube fare  .


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

BBC London mentioning the high THG content in skunk


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> My parents are visiting tomorrow until the end of the week. They think Brixton is disgusting, noisy and dirty. They are not convinced by the delights of Brixton Village.


My mum and dad (exiled to the country from the Elephant) love Brixton and can't get enough. Mum loves the fact you can buy a mango at midnight and dad loves the fact you can smoke weed in the pub garden


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> My mum and dad (exiled to the country from the Elephant) love Brixton and can't get enough. Mum loves the fact you can buy a mango at midnight and dad loves the fact you can smoke weed in the pub garden


 
This is so like my mum and dad it's uncanny. 


Not entirely true.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> My mum and dad (exiled to the country from the Elephant) love Brixton and can't get enough. Mum loves the fact you can buy a mango at midnight and dad loves the fact you can smoke weed in the pub garden



Drug tourism is killing the scene


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Did I hear a didgeridoo in the background?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Have they been yet or only heard about it?  Where do they live then that they think Brixton's so nasty?



I've lived here for twenty years so they've been many times. They live in rural Lincolnshire and are appalled by litter and graffiti.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


>


 
Lovely glasses


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I've lived here for twenty years so they've been many times. They live in rural Lincolnshire and are appalled by litter and graffiti.


 


London is a pretty filthy city though.  Have you ever suggested they visit Singapore?


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> London is a pretty filthy city though. Have you ever suggested they visit Singapore?


Take them to Marylebone.  Freaky place...


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Item on Radio 4 now about drugs policy - interviewing traders, residents and councillors from Brixton, mention of Paddick etc


 
I heard Paddick this morning on this. He , understandably, sounded pleased with the report of drugs that recommends decriminalization. Vindicates his policy on drugs in Brixton.

Pleased for the guy that this report does that.

He was let down by politicians, But what does one expect. Politicians line up to bail out bankers and then crack down hard on someone who takes recreational drugs. They do this because its easy way to make themselves look hard. They are impotent when dealing with powerful bankers and big business. Tossers.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There was however a Labour councillor who trotted out the usual "drugs supermarket" lines.


 
Beyond belief. FFS. Do these people in Labour party think its clever saying this? Have they even looked at this report into drugs policy?

Whatever ever happened to "evidence based policy" and "doing what works"? Both very Nu Labour both tand so both something  Lambeth Labour should support.

Do u know which Labour Cllr it was?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 15, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


>


 
I now feel sorry for him. Its that look on his face.

Talking of people on the street. I saw 2 beggars on the high street on Sunday afternoon. Gave one of them some money. They were clearly asylum seekers with no money. As that is how it is now.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 15, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


>


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2012)

Why  ?
Looks cool


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

1992 called and asked for their didge player back.

I prefer him to the ironic moustachio'd, tight-trousered guitar player though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why  ?
> Looks cool


Well, compared to Christopher Biggins he looks cool.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why  ?
> Looks cool


 
I fucking hate the didgeridoo.  And if the wind blows in the right direction I can hear it in my front room.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2012)

It's something different and colourful on the street. I like it.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I fucking hate the didgeridoo. And if the wind blows in the right direction I can hear it in my front room.


Good job you weren't at Glasto in 1993.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's something different and colourful on the street. I like it.


 
Have you heard it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I fucking hate the didgeridoo. And if the wind blows in the right direction I can hear it in my front room.


 
Just pretend it's your husband farting


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Have you heard it?


Not yet. Would rather hear a didg than bob dylan covers though


----------



## colacubes (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just pretend it's your husband farting


 
This is a good idea apart except:

1.  I'm not married.
2.  If my significant other starts making such a noise from the bottom that lasts as long as a digeridoo I'll either call an ambulance or leave him


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

nipsla said:


> This is a good idea apart except:
> 
> 1. I'm not married.
> 2. If my significant other starts making such a noise from the bottom that lasts as long as a digeridoo I'll either call an ambulance or leave him


 
Well I never knew if you were married or not and I didn't know what your choice of words was for him.  SO, him indoors, b/f, pain in the arse, 

Well now he knows what you'll do to him if he ever has a really long fart


----------



## colacubes (Oct 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Not yet. Would rather hear a didg than bob dylan covers though


 
See that's a fine line tbh as I'm not really a fan of Dylan. But the didg comes out worse. Mr Boots didgeridoo player may well be colourful and a bit different, but I've had to hear it from my front room for several hours today and I'm not really feeling it tbh 

People may draw their own conclusions of course


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 15, 2012)

The downside of being a lady of leisure?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

nipsla said:


> See that's a fine line tbh as I'm not really a fan of Dylan. But the didg comes out worse. Mr Boots didgeridoo player may well be colourful and a bit different, but I've had to hear it from my front room for several hours today and I'm not really feeling it tbh
> 
> People may draw their own conclusions of course


 
If it 's any consolation, for the past week, we've been having to listen to what sounds like a loud bee buzzing around our ears (but outside).  Couldn't figure out what it was and then discovered it's some grown men with one of those big remote control cars


----------



## Greebo (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> If it 's any consolation, for the past week, we've been having to listen to what sounds like a loud bee buzzing around our ears (but outside). Couldn't figure out what it was and then discovered it's some grown men with one of those big remote control cars


I could've sworn he or somebody with a similar toy was around here recently.  FFS mate, it's too big and it's not clever.  Go and play elsewhere, such as the park, which is a great long trek of 150 yards further.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Greebo said:


> I could've sworn he or somebody with a similar toy was around here recently. FFS mate, it's too big and it's not clever. Go and play elsewhere, such as the park, which is a great long trek of 150 yards further.


 
Doubt it, although possible


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Has anyone booked The Albert for Christmas Day yet?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Has anyone booked The Albert for Christmas Day yet?


 
If they can't even be arsed to print the menu the right way up, I ain't wasting my money


----------



## Greebo (Oct 15, 2012)

There's no way short of magic that I'd be able to get VP there on the day, and even I'm not that good!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2012)

Greebo said:


> There's no way short of magic that I'd be able to get VP there on the day, and even I'm not that good!


 
Are you cooking him Christmas dinner then?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you cooking him Christmas dinner then?


That hasn't been decided yet.  More likely a joint effort.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why  ?
> Looks cool


He has a didge* and* a fucking bongo


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's something different and colourful on the street. I like it.


 
I can taxi him and his didg to Deptford if you like.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> London is a pretty filthy city though.  Have you ever suggested they visit Singapore?


They love Singapore.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

In other news, I got my first milk delivery yesterday. It didn't get nicked and it comes in a proper bottle!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:
			
		

> In other news, I got my first milk delivery yesterday. It didn't get nicked and it comes in a proper bottle!



Had birds pecked holes in the top and drunk the cream?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Had birds pecked holes in the top and drunk the cream?


It was semi-skimmed.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:
			
		

> It was semi-skimmed.



(((birds)))


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> (((birds)))


They get plenty of food from me.  I have to bulk buy fat balls!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> In other news, I got my first milk delivery yesterday. It didn't get nicked and it comes in a proper bottle!


 
is that from Milk and More?  I was thinking of using that.  Maybe not right now, but when nipper no. 2 starts drinking milk we'll need to get a cow.... or at least swap a cow for some magic beans to be able to afford our milk consumption.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

Not sure - someone came to the door a couple of weeks ago and talked me into it!  I'm sure a bill will appear at some point so I'll let you know.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's some photos from Brixton East.






http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-easta-new-art-space-for-brixton-artists/


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

Fantastic building!  Is it only open at weekends?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 16, 2012)

saw this on your twitter Editor, looks a fantastic space. be ideal for all kinds of stuff.
been to some promenade theatre in not dissimilar spaces, for example.

some of the art looked a bit meh, but horses for courses.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 16, 2012)

really want to visit that..


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Fantastic building! Is it only open at weekends?


It is a really lovely space. The guy has spent years doing it up and it's finished to a very high standard.

It's a private property so it's not going to be keeping 'gallery' hours and the range of stuff put on will change. They also hold big jumble sales from time to time and they usually happen over weekends too.

It had a bit of the old Cooltan vibe about it, and that's about as high as my praise can get!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah, so that's what's in there. Heard clonkings and seen the lights on at odd hours while waiting for the bus on Gresham Road and always wondered.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

I added this to my article:


> Please note that it is _not_ a public art gallery, and at the moment is only open some weekends. Your best is to pop by if you’re in the area and ask about opening times.


----------



## Winot (Oct 16, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> is that from Milk and More? I was thinking of using that. Maybe not right now, but when nipper no. 2 starts drinking milk we'll need to get a cow.... or at least swap a cow for some magic beans to be able to afford our milk consumption.


 
Milk & More are good.  They let you change your order by internet up to 9pm or something the night before and collect money by direct debit so no need to leave cheques on the doorstep.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Ah, so that's what's in there. Heard clonkings and seen the lights on at odd hours while waiting for the bus on Gresham Road and always wondered.


I went there six months ago for a jumble sale and he's done an awful lot of work since then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> They love Singapore.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

The old florist opposite the White Horse doesn't seem to be opening a deli as rumoured, looks like an upmarket junk shop. £900 painting in the window


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2012)

Has the Nigerian restaurant opened yet?


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Just got an email from a big PR company who look after multi-national brands asking if I'd be interesting in covering "foodie openings" in Brixton.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2012)

do it! free food!


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Bit more about Brixton East - The current exhibition is set to run until October 30, 12-6pm Sat and Sun, by appointment 12-6pm Tues-Fri. Email info@badbehaviorexhibition.com for more info.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2012)

Potential to eat in Brixton Village for free!


----------



## Kanda (Oct 16, 2012)

But can only review the vegetarian options...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2012)

i'll do it then!
<heroically steps in>


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 16, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Beyond belief. FFS. Do these people in Labour party think its clever saying this? Have they even looked at this report into drugs policy?
> 
> Whatever ever happened to "evidence based policy" and "doing what works"? Both very Nu Labour both tand so both something Lambeth Labour should support.
> 
> Do u know which Labour Cllr it was?


Jack Hopkins I think....it was certainly Jack something.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> But can only review the vegetarian options...


Incredibly, I do have friends who eat dead things.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> In other news, I got my first milk delivery yesterday. It didn't get nicked and it comes in a proper bottle!


Yeah, join the milk club! I love having a milkman. He also delivers loads of other stuff like cheese, juice, garden compost etc and the fact he comes about 6am means I don't have to stumble to the shop first thing partly dressed


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Everywhere I've lived in London the milk would last about ten seconds on the doorstep before some passing oik would 'alf-inch it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Everywhere I've lived in London the milk would last about ten seconds on the doorstep before some passing oik would 'alf-inch it.


where I used to live it occasionally got nicked (my place was on a route where loads of schoolkids walked every morning) but the milkman started to stick it behind the front wall where it couldn't be seen. If you phone the company up and tell them it got nicked they will usually credit your account. I live even closer to central Brixton now and it's never been nicked yet....getting up early to get it helps though


----------



## Kanda (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm signing up  https://www.milkandmore.co.uk/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10040


----------



## paolo (Oct 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Has anyone booked The Albert for Christmas Day yet?



OMG.

OMG OMG.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Jack Hopkins I think....it was certainly Jack something.


 
Jack Hopkins is the name of a Labour councillor in Brixton.  He seems a right slimy character from my limited experience.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Has anyone booked The Albert for Christmas Day yet?


Is there a veggie / non-meat option?


----------



## paolo (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone know what the Beehive is offering for Christmas day? I think we need to see all the options.


----------



## paolo (Oct 16, 2012)

I reckon the Beehive will have a veggie option, *and* undercut the Albert. Nut cutlet for £29.95 - with all the trimmings.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I'm signing up  https://www.milkandmore.co.uk/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10040


 
You are only doing it so you can refer a friend and get £5


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Just got an email from a big PR company who look after multi-national brands asking if I'd be interesting in covering "foodie openings" in Brixton.


 
Slightly worrying if the "brands" are moving in.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah, join the milk club! I love having a milkman. He also delivers loads of other stuff like cheese, juice, garden compost etc and the fact he comes about 6am means I don't have to stumble to the shop first thing partly dressed


Need to work out what time mine comes.  I left the house yesterday at 06.45 and no sign so the milk was sat out all day.  Not so much of a problem in the winter but wouldn't want to do that in the summer.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Slightly worrying if the "brands" are moving in.


Maybe it's smaller brands using big league PR but there certainly are some very big names on their client list.

Sadly, I think the presence of more and more big name brands in Brixton is inevitable.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Everywhere I've lived in London the milk would last about ten seconds on the doorstep before some passing oik would 'alf-inch it.


That's what hendo said would happen, but so far so good.  The veg box never got nicked tbf, and I've had boxes of books left on the doorstep before.  The BT router, however, got nicked immediately.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

When we had the smackheads living on our floor in the Barrier Block and the busy crack house below, it would have been easier to tell the milkman just to hand it to them directly!


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> That's what hendo said would happen, but so far so good. The veg box never got nicked tbf, and I've had boxes of books left on the doorstep before. The BT router, however, got nicked immediately.


We have had nothing nicked... and one deliveryman left two cases of champagne for a party on the front doorstep in plain sight 
One of the reasons I am loving SW2 so much more than SW9


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> We have had nothing nicked... and one deliveryman left two cases of champagne for a party on the front doorstep in plain sight
> One of the reasons I am loving SW2 so much more than SW9


 
It's even more civilised in SE24.


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> It's even more civilised in SE24.


I'm not sure where that is....

Edit- googled.  Pls ignore me


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

editor said:


> When we had the smackheads living on our floor in the Barrier Block and the busy crack house below, it would have been easier to tell the milkman just to hand it to them directly!


 
Grim.  We have a resident alkie who is always asking for money/cigarettes, but I don't think she would nick anything tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> I'm not sure where that is....
> 
> Edit- googled. Pls ignore me


 
One of the off-world colonies


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> I'm not sure where that is....


 
Technically Herne Hill, but walk a few doors down my street and you're in SW2.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> One of the off-world colonies


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> I'm not sure where that is....
> 
> Edit- googled. Pls ignore me


 
Herne Hill, posher than SW2


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> It's even more civilised in SE24.


 
Well SW4's probably more civilised, but my friend used to frequently nick the milk of neighbour's in Elms Road.  It was only when I asked him how he'd been to the shop and back so quickly I discovered he'd been nicking it


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> We have had nothing nicked... and one deliveryman left two cases of champagne for a party on the front doorstep in plain sight
> One of the reasons I am loving SW2 so much more than SW9


Keeping it real, eh?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Keeping it real, eh?


We'd all be politely ignoring that one....


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> We'd all be politely ignoring that one....


 
Err, I think that one might be strored in the memory banks for future use.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 16, 2012)

didn't know where else to put this, saw this and thought of Editor

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/oct/16/yummy-mummies-primrose-hill


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2012)

Dan U said:


> didn't know where else to put this, saw this and thought of Editor
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/oct/16/yummy-mummies-primrose-hill


 
I thought of him too when I saw this in the Metro/Standard 

It is known as the WEWH (Wish Editor Was Here) factor.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It is known as the WEWH (Wish Editor Was Here) factor.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Dan U said:


> didn't know where else to put this, saw this and thought of Editor
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/oct/16/yummy-mummies-primrose-hill


The comments section has some gems: 


> I think people feel resentful towards well-to-do Mums languishing in a Nigellissima life-style, paid for by their banker husbands and trust-funds, while ordinary people are forced into a premature return to work and handing over their kids to grotty day-care- have-nots serving the haves their £6 coffees while wishing they could be at home with their own colourfully dressed off-spring.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 16, 2012)

Does someone want to refer us so they get their free shopping? 
Won't be able to start it til Monday though.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It is known as the WEWH (Wish Editor Was Here) factor.


I'm sure there's a TV show in there. Somewhere.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

Dan U said:


> didn't know where else to put this, saw this and thought of Editor
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/oct/16/yummy-mummies-primrose-hill


I thought exactly the same when I saw the original article in the Standard last night!  Not just Brixton, clearly.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 16, 2012)

editor said:


> The comments section has some gems:


 
some corkers in there. although i do think people forget the size of prams when they were little. mine was a veritable tank that wouldn't fit through many doors, let alone inside a coffee shop


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

Dan U said:


> some corkers in there. although i do think people forget the size of prams when they were little. mine was a veritable tank that wouldn't fit through many doors, let alone inside a coffee shop


 
Apart from there weren't really any coffee shops - tea shops maybe, but my mother certainly never went to one.  People had much less disposable income than they do now.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Dan U said:


> some corkers in there. although i do think people forget the size of prams when they were little. mine was a veritable tank that wouldn't fit through many doors, let alone inside a coffee shop


My own kid had one of those cheapo folding buggy things that let him annoyingly wedge his feet under the straps for extra drag and parent-annoying factor.

Some off road-capable, armour-plated 4x4 vehicle-prams are so big they look like they should need a tax disc and could be called upon to pull a caravan out of a bog. That said, some can look quite stylish in an over-engineered kind of way but I imagine they'd be a nightmare on buses (not that I expect the average owner of these creations to be catching many buses). .


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Apart from there weren't really any coffee shops - tea shops maybe, but my mother certainly never went to one. People had much less disposable income than they do now.


Wimpey for the win in my day


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Wimpey for the win in my day


 
I could only dream of Wimpey.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 16, 2012)

First world problem it seems...........http://www.scmp.com/topics/ralf-ruller


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I could only dream of Wimpey.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I thought exactly the same when I saw the original article in the Standard last night! Not just Brixton, clearly.


 
Sounds like the same story that was coming out of Nappy Valley a while ago


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

cuppa tee said:


> First world problem it seems........... http://www.smh.com.au/


 


> This purist - not to say militant - approach to coffee drinking extended to a long list of rules at his brew bar, the Barn Roastery, including a ban on extra milk, spoons, laptops, dogs, mobile-phone ringtones, loud phone calls and ''media'' (apart from newspapers). Sugar is discouraged.
> 
> But the rule that has provoked the most heated reaction is Mr Ruller's decision to prohibit pushchairs and prams. ''Coffee Nazis, choke on this swill'' and ''totalitarian coffee regime'' are just two of the many messages of protest Mr Ruller received after he installed a stone bollard - complete with a picture of a pram with a red line through it - in the doorway of his coffee house in the northern Berlin district of Prenzlauer Berg. (The bollard is moved for wheelchairs.)


 
Fixed link: http://www.smh.com.au/world/grounds...offee-house-bans-the-pram-20121013-27joc.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> People had much less disposable income than they do now.


 
A lot of them still do. I'd imagine there's little cliques that occur (as they do everywhere), where the richer middle class mothers go off to one fancy cafe for their expensive coffees and the poorer ones go home and make the tea


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

Dan U said:


> some corkers in there. although i do think people forget the size of prams when they were little. mine was a veritable tank that wouldn't fit through many doors, let alone inside a coffee shop


Mine was huge and navy, with springs and those big wheels. Partly so my gran could leave me outside for an hour every afternoon, even in a force 10 gale, as the 'fresh air is good for babies' and it would ensure I didn't grow up weedy. Presumeably surviving repeated hypothermia toughened you up.... Not sure the Florians of the world get that sort of treatment from their child minders....more's the pity


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Keeping it real, eh?


Hey, I like champagne at parties. So sue me


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> Hey, I like champagne at parties. So sue me


How good's your lawyer?


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

Crispy said:


> How good's your lawyer?


Um.... Is that another Brixton accessory no one warned me about?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> Um.... Is that another Brixton accessory no one warned me about?


No, it just means next time you have a disagreement with someone on here, your 'champagne comment' will be dragged up and used to beat you around the head with!!!


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> No, it just means next time you have a disagreement with someone on here, your 'champagne comment' will be dragged up and used to beat you around the head with!!!


<<sigh>> would it be easier if I just pretended to be something I wasn't? FFS <<flounces off>>


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> <<sigh>> would it be easier if I just pretended to be something I wasn't? FFS <<flounces off>>


 Don't take it personally, everybody's got one


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Lots of people making assumptions here.


----------



## Griffter (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I could only dream of Wimpey.


Especially if you wanted to go in the evening without a man....


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Don't take it personally, everybody's got one


I really am jet lagged - took me about ten minutes to figure out what you meant.... I think a nap s called for, and then I may be less prickly. That or gin


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> I really am jet lagged


 
Where have you been, Monaco?


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Where have you been, Monaco?


No, I make my bankers come to me.....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> No, I make my bankers come to me.....


 
Get your people to call their people then call me.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2012)

wow,  so many posts in so little time.

I love Milk and More and nothing has ever gone missing.

Quite a few people tell me they have been to Brixton Village, yet, on close questioning, realise they had been to Market Row only.

As for Brixton's sense of community, there wasn't much spirit in our road until quite recently.

Different 'tribes' tend to keep apart. And, worse, many are renters who soon move on.


----------



## fortyplus (Oct 16, 2012)

Our milk used to go missing in SW12, twenty-five years or so ago, when the milkman didn't come until gone ten. Or in the summer it went off. Then they gave us a little box to keep it fresh until we got home.  Since we've been in SW2 (23 yrs) it's never been taken. But he has said he has to deliver a little later (7 not 6) because he doesn't feel safe earlier, which is a bit depressing.


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Our milk used to go missing in SW12, twenty-five years or so ago, when the milkman didn't come until gone ten. Or in the summer it went off. Then they gave us a little box to keep it fresh until we got home. Since we've been in SW2 (23 yrs) it's never been taken. But he has said he has to deliver a little later (7 not 6) because he doesn't feel safe earlier, which is a bit depressing.


I remember those little boxes! Could probably sell them for £20 in a retro store now....


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Jack Hopkins I think....it was certainly Jack something.


 
Sounds like this guy "Cabinet member for Public Protection" . Drugs would come under his remit.

He is also one the the Council younger Cllrs (32).


----------



## Phill (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello I'm new here. I just want to send big love and respect out to Seven in Market Row and Agile Rabbit for catering my wedding a couple of weekends ago. 375 pinchos from Seven and over 200 mini calzones from Agile Rabbit. It all got eaten, prices agreed were definitely reasonable and the plans for getting it all delivered to Bayswater went faultlessly. Which all added to an incredible day. Massively thankful, go eat at both.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 16, 2012)

Dan U said:


> didn't know where else to put this, saw this and thought of Editor
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/oct/16/yummy-mummies-primrose-hill


 
Read this today. And the ES one yesterday. Read the first page of comments at end of it. Ed put up good one #702 Also this




> God, I'm bored of this middle-class army of networked female interns in the Guardian given platforms to witter on about self-reflexive "lifestyle" crap like this.


 
A quote from the writer of the piece:



> The age-old choice between domestic and professional is being rejected; maybe it's time we were allowed to do both. Maybe we can take the cash that we earned in a well-paid job and spend it on lattes during our maternity leave.


 
Clueless idiot. No conception of the lives of most people in this country. A lot of women really struggle, especially with the cuts and recesssion. Women like her ought to be made to go an shop in Iceland once and a while. They have not a clue. They sit there in there cafes acting like everything is just fine.

The article misses the point of the ES one. I know the Russian Tea House its an institution in Primrose Hill. After 20 years they were faced with an 70% increase to renew there lease. So are closing down. Another shopkeeper, closing after being told his rent would be triple, said that they diversity of the shops was being eroded and being replaced by cafes.

I am often up at Primrose hill and its not just the well off there now its the uber wealthy.

Another quote from the comments section of the Guardian article which is spot on. However nice these people are when u meet them they do have a sense of entitlement. They ignore the inequalities in society. As a lot of the uber wealthy see themselves as separate from these issues.




> these particular woman attract resentment because they are wealthy and don't have to do paid work. They have therefore got a lot more leeway in terms of throwing their weight about than most of us who have to answer to the boss and/or the benefits office, and are likely to have an elevated sense of entitlement.


 
I also think the ES article was deliberately headlined to cause people to start making comments on the well off. The lower case title "Cafe rents forcing shops to close" is the real issue. By highlighting Yummy Mummys people can be accused of the politics of "envy" and being sexist. Clever of the ES to set out the page like this. Undercuts the real issue whilst reporting it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2012)

Phill said:


> Hello I'm new here. I just want to send big love and respect out to Seven in Market Row and Agile Rabbit for catering my wedding a couple of weekends ago. 375 pinchos from Seven and over 200 mini calzones from Agile Rabbit. It all got eaten, prices agreed were definitely reasonable and the plans for getting it all delivered to Bayswater went faultlessly. Which all added to an incredible day. Massively thankful, go eat at both.


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Get your people to call their people then call me.


Are you offering to represent me, or is that a proposition


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


bless him/her/it


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> Are you offering to represent me, or is that a *proposition*


 
With @Badgers it's almost certainly a proposition   Probably a sexy one


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> With @Badgers it's almost certainly a proposition  Probably a sexy one


Are you married to him?!  The only reason I can think of for sexy propositions being a bad thing <<ahem>>


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> Are you married to him?! The only reason I can think of for sexy propositions being a bad thing <<ahem>>


 
Am I fuck  

We all have Badger love though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Am I fuck
> 
> We've all had Badger love though


 
Does your SO know?


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Am I fuck
> 
> We all have Badger love though


I feel v left out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> I feel v left out.


 
I haven't had Badger love either


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I haven't had Badger love either


maybe there is a support group


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> maybe there is a support group


 
I'll pass on that I think


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's a video from when Brixton really could be a little bit, well, over-vibrant. There's a couple of familiar faces in there too.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

What's been going on here


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

Victoria line was a bit of an arse today. Really overcrowded and seemed a lower number of tubes appearing? Vauxhall had shut the gates due to overcrowding. 

Plenty of announcements stating good service


----------



## ffsear (Oct 17, 2012)

Great chat!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

ffsear said:


> Great chat!


 
Morning ffsear  

Are you a Brixton type chap/chapess then?


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 17, 2012)

Might head to the Bukowksi Grill in the Villaaaaaage for lunch today, has anyone been?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 17, 2012)

Had a relatively disappointing burger there a while ago - mostly because you have to buy chips as an extra. The barbecue stuff is meant to be good.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

Free wi-fi on Brixton/Stockwell tube to continue to the end of the year and possibly into next year. 
http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton...e-wi-fi-until-the-end-of-the-year-and-beyond/


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Had a relatively disappointing burger there a while ago - mostly because you have to buy chips as an extra. The barbecue stuff is meant to be good.


What was the sting with the chips?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

It looks good but I have not tried yet. 



snowy_again said:


> Had a relatively disappointing burger there a while ago - mostly because you have to buy chips as an extra.


 
I am a bit funny on this but the pricing is not that bad as a result, only 50p more than the going rate.

Bukowksi Grill - £6.50 burger + £1.50 for chips so £8.00 
Honest Burgers - £7.50 burger and chips
The Lounge - £7.50 burger and chips


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 17, 2012)

apparently they do a veggie burger (which Honest Burgers doesn't) which might attract me, though to be fair sitting around in a place full of cooking meat fumes isn't always my idea of fun


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> apparently they do a veggie burger (which Honest Burgers doesn't) which might attract me, though to be fair sitting around in a place full of cooking meat fumes isn't always my idea of fun


Same for me really. I will get around to tasting one of their burgers at some point, but the full-on meaty waft generally doesn't work too well as an appetiser.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

Do Honest Burgers really offer no veggie option at all?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

editor said:


> Do Honest Burgers really offer no veggie option at all?


 
They offer a Fritter


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> They offer a Fritter


No fretter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2012)

it'll make you fatter


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 17, 2012)

just discovered that the rent on 2b Fairmount Road is over £240,000 a year.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> it'll make you fatter


No matter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2012)

editor said:


> No matter.


try a sausage in batter, then we'll hear some chatter


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> just discovered that the rent on 2b Fairmount Road is over £240,000 a year.


it's £4,615 a week? you're having a fucking laugh! go back and try again.


----------



## Griffter (Oct 17, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> try a sausage in batter, then we'll hear some chatter


or a cheese platter - I'd prefer the latter


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2012)

Griffter said:


> or a cheese platter - I'd prefer the latter


you've got some patter


----------



## Griffter (Oct 17, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you've got some patter


not really, just fancied a natter


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2012)

why, what's the matter?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

The puns serve to flatter


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2012)

you're mad as a hatter!


----------



## Griffter (Oct 17, 2012)

just can't stop thinking about this old lady I saw crossing the road, a car was driving  so fast it nearly splat her (?)


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 17, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Might head to the Bukowksi Grill in the Villaaaaaage for lunch today, has anyone been?


 
The chips are good even if you've got to pay extra (not a massive portion, though). Staff were efficient and surprisingly friendly to unhipsters like myself. Don't order the pulled pork sandwich unless you like it REALLY vinegary (it's good meat, but mine was on the verge of a real challenge to eat - and I like really strong flavours.)
Didn't try any burgers so couldn't tell how they compare to Honest or anywhere else. Ribs looked good (on other people's plates.)


----------



## fortyplus (Oct 17, 2012)

I haven't been to Bukowski yet either. I want to, particularly for the chips which are correctly fried in dripping so not suitable for you veggies. Honest fry theirs in rapeseed oil. I'd prefer a veg. fritter to a beanburger, and probably would even if I were veggie. But these places are really all about the flesh of dead beasts, the veggie options are there only to satisfy the occasional vegetarian in a party of carnivorous customers.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 17, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> it's £4,615 a week? you're having a fucking laugh! go back and try again.


 
it's two large houses knocked together currently operating as a 14 bed hostel.


----------



## Manter (Oct 17, 2012)

You lot all need to be in the dad jokes thread (for the puns, not the burger chat)


----------



## Winot (Oct 17, 2012)

Chips better at Honest Burgers; burgers better at Bukowski (controversial).  Bukowski definitely more comfortable.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2012)

Winot said:


> Chips better at Honest Burgers; burgers better at Bukowski (controversial). Bukowski definitely more comfortable.


 
You should suggest the staff swap for a week so they can learn from each other


----------



## Dan U (Oct 17, 2012)

Winot said:


> Chips better at Honest Burgers; burgers better at Bukowski (controversial). Bukowski definitely more comfortable.


 
Like Mcdonalds/Burger King


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

Dan U said:


> Like Mcdonalds/Burger King


 
 I was thinking that


----------



## Dan U (Oct 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I was thinking that


 
psych!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

Dan U said:


> psych!


 
I often feel bad for Burger King because of their breakfast menu too


----------



## Kanda (Oct 17, 2012)

The burgerati... 

*Time Out London* ‏@*TimeOutLondon*
Join the burgerati by chowing down on London's best burgershttp://bit.ly/QqPkDd


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

At least it didn't invite the burgrati down to Brixton to 'graze.'


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2012)

Manter said:


> Are you married to him?! The only reason I can think of for sexy propositions being a bad thing <<ahem>>


 
No, I am


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2012)

Manter said:


> maybe there is a support group


 
If there is, let me know


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2012)

kittyP said:


> No, I am


 
Really? 

(((poor kitty)))


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Really?
> 
> (((poor kitty)))


 
Did you not know that?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 17, 2012)

keep up minnie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Did you not know that?


 
Maybe, but I can never remember these things.  

For some reason I connect Badgers with rollinder


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Badgers with rollinder


 
Might have happened


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Might have happened


 
I thought you were going to keep that threesome quiet


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2012)

It's alright, I've sussed it out.  Getting you mixed up with Bakunin and Toggle


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's alright, I've sussed it out. Getting you mixed up with Bakunin and Toggle


We're all in a bizarre love triangle.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2012)

So that's what the Brixton Triangle is!


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So that's what the Brixton Triangle is!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

Monclair Bartley guilty of manslaughter outside Brixton KFC




> Monclair Bartley, 26, was sentenced to nine years for the manslaughter of Alper Pasha, 45, in Brixton Road.


 

http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...an_guilty_of_manslaughter_outside_KFC/?ref=nt


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Monclair Bartley guilty of manslaughter outside Brixton KFC


Out in 5 years then.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Monclair Bartley guilty of manslaughter outside Brixton KFC


 
I know he dies of later complications but I would still say that was pretty much murder


----------



## Manter (Oct 17, 2012)

N





kittyP said:


> I know he dies of later complications but I would still say that was pretty much murder


Not premeditated, so manslaughter


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2012)

Manter said:


> N
> Not premeditated, so manslaughter


----------



## Manter (Oct 17, 2012)

kittyP said:


>


Tho god knows where he got the pole from. Not everyday luggage surely?


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2012)

Manter said:


> Tho god knows where he got the pole from. Not everyday luggage surely?


 
Took it from the back of a plumbers van according to the report.


----------



## Manter (Oct 17, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Took it from the back of a plumbers van according to the report.


Eeek. There is s van out front here today with a chainsaw in the back of it <<locks door>>


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 17, 2012)

Bukowksi - excellent burger (I had the interestingly named fat gringo) but indifferent chips. 

A few couples in there who ALL seemed to spend more time on their phones (iPhones of course) than actually talking to each other. 

Would go again, but would imagines its heaving at the weekend.


----------



## OpalFruit (Oct 17, 2012)

Bukowski - been twice. Enjoyed it - burgers, steak sandwich, ribs and pulled pork all good. My pulled pork wasn't vinegary, but it was very fine and almost sloppy - is it meant to be like that? I thought the chips were ok, but the onion rings are fantastic! Really thin and with very fine batter, v tasty. Get onion rings. (They are called tobacco onions or something, I don't know why)

And have a frozen margarita - those are excellent.

The veggie burger looked good.

I am an omnivore, but the ducting is very good and there were no smoky charred flesh fumes that I could discern.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 17, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you're mad as a hatter!


did someone call?


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

OpalFruit said:


> I am an omnivore, but the ducting is very good and there were no smoky charred flesh fumes that I could discern.


Well, that might not be the same for the sensitive schnozzles of veggies but the truth is that I'm just really much into going into places that are all about eating meat, and tons of the stuff.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> did someone call?


i thought my post would recall hatboy


----------



## aussw9 (Oct 17, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Might head to the Bukowksi Grill in the Villaaaaaage for lunch today, has anyone been?


 
One of the few disappointing places I'e eating in the village thought it was Average at best.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 17, 2012)

Bukowski Grill is in Market Row.

To continue a theme from yesterday.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 17, 2012)

Honest Burger may do some decent chips, but they can't half be stingy with them. I came back with a takeaway burger order once that had so few
enclosed that I actually checked the packaging to see if it had sprung a chipped potato shaped hole. You should not be able to count a portion of chips on the fingers of one hand.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 17, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought my post would recall hatboy


 
Wish he was here. He'd soon deconstruct the champagne deliveries and pulled pork sandwiches.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 17, 2012)

I wondered where that KFC murderer got the pole. Now we know. When was that? Anyone know where the thread is?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 17, 2012)

OpalFruit said:


> They are called tobacco onions or something, I don't know why


..because they're such a fag to make.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2012)

Can I just say out loud that I fucking love Brixton.  Just had the most amazing day - doing fairly mundane things - chatting, eating, swimming, walking from Stockwell to Tulse Hill and in between - but it was just brilliant.  

and on that note... is there anything that can't be bought in Nour?  It constantly amazes me.


----------



## Winot (Oct 17, 2012)

*can I just say that those last 2 likes were 4 hours apart and both were unrelated to the 5 pints I've just drank.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 18, 2012)

bukowski is pretty good ,though compromised by fact it is owned by the Franco Manca 'investors'


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 18, 2012)

Do we not like them?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

I still have not been to the Craft Beer Co..


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 18, 2012)

Meat Liquor - owners of the Wishbone in Market Row - are getting some shit on Twitter cos they have a sign behind the bar saying "no fat chicks". A fellow Brixtonite went and challenged them about it and the Meat Liquor staff mocked her in return. So fuck them, basically.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Meat Liquor - owners of the Bukowski Grill - are getting some shit on Twitter cos *they have a sign behind the bar saying "no fat chicks"*. A fellow Brixtonite went and challenged them about it and the Meat Liquor staff mocked her in return. So fuck them, basically.


seriously?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Meat Liquor - owners of the Wishbone- are getting some shit on Twitter cos they have a sign behind the bar saying "no fat chicks". A fellow Brixtonite went and challenged them about it and the Meat Liquor staff mocked her in return. So fuck them, basically.


 
I fancy a ruck, see you on twitter


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 18, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> seriously?


Yeah - well I mean it comes via someone I trust on Twitter.


----------



## Manter (Oct 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Meat Liquor - owners of the Bukowski Grill - are getting some shit on Twitter cos they have a sign behind the bar saying "no fat chicks". A fellow Brixtonite went and challenged them about it and the Meat Liquor staff mocked her in return. So fuck them, basically.


really?  that's appalling....


----------



## peterkro (Oct 18, 2012)

Never mind.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah - well I mean it comes via someone I trust on Twitter.


they sound like twats, bukowski not your mate.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 18, 2012)

*K* ‏@*nqsntc*
@*EverydaySexism* Witnessed a (300 pound) barman yell 'Can we make sure there are no fat chicks at the bar please?' in Meat Liquor, London
*Expand* 

 *Reply* 
 *Retweet* 
 *Favorite*
 



*Jenn.* ‏@*Jenepel*
@*nqsntc* @*EverydaySexism* London Meat Liquor also has a sign @ the bar saying "no fat chicks". We complained & barstaff mocked us, so we left.
 Retweeted by *EverydaySexism*
 *Hide conversation* 

 *Reply* 
 *Retweet* 
 *Favorite*



2h​

*Brixtonite* ‏@*Brixtonite*
Because @*meatliquor*, if that's true, it's vile. @*EverydaySexism*
 
*Expand* 

 *Reply* 
 *Retweet* 
 *Favorite*


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2012)

I thought Meat Liquor owned the new chicken place that's not opened but has reviews?


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Meat Liquor - owners of the Wishbone in Market Row - are getting some shit on Twitter cos they have a sign behind the bar saying "no fat chicks". A fellow Brixtonite went and challenged them about it and the Meat Liquor staff mocked her in return. So fuck them, basically.


1970 called and wants its staff back.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

Quite a few complaints on the @meatliquor feed about service.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 18, 2012)

Just realised, it's not Bukowski Grill that Meat Liquor own, its that new Wishbone place. My sincere apologies for the mix up. Post edited. (good if other could edit their posts too. Sorry.)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 18, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> I thought Meat Liquor owned the new chicken place that's not opened but has reviews?


Yep - my mistake - see post above


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

Although I did find these guys http://www.bigapplehotdogs.com while reading so some good has come of this awfulness 



> @BigAppleHotDogs when are you coming to Brixton. Hungry people want to know please.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

I guess it must be an addition to this sign: 





http://statigr.am/p/304717766152388404_211434318


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2012)

I might try Bukowski after all then, but sod going to Meat Liquor.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Although I did find these guys http://www.bigapplehotdogs.com while reading so some good has come of this awfulness


lunch date?


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

Aha. here's the sign (just visible)
 

http://instagram.com/p/NWxlmkPXez/


----------



## Onket (Oct 18, 2012)

On a more positive note, I went to the all you can eat Chinese place on Brixton Hill yesterday lunchtime.

Good stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Although I did find these guys http://www.bigapplehotdogs.com while reading so some good has come of this awfulness


 
They replied:



> finding a spot is the hardest part..“ @BigAppleHotDogs


 
These people need our help team


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 18, 2012)

The Evening Standard have now taken up the story about Meat Liquor - they're really in the shit!

And Biddlybee's tweet is quoted!

http://live.standard.co.uk/Event/Thread.aspx?Id=65338


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 18, 2012)

editor said:


> I guess it must be an addition to this sign:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Obviously they must have been expecting me 

I might go down there with a black marker pen later and add to that list "No Hipsters"


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Evening Standard have now taken up the story about Meat Liquor - they're really in the shit!


 
Oh dear 



> *Hipster burger joint* MeatLiquor is getting criticism on twitter for apparently having a sign behind the bar saying 'No fat chicks'.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> lunch date?


 
Oooooooh Yes?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> On a more positive note, I went to the all you can eat Chinese place on Brixton Hill yesterday lunchtime.
> 
> Good stuff.


 
Where's that?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

So is it this mob? 

*@wishbonebrixton*


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear


Yeah I love it - it's one of the great things about Twitter: instant shitstorm!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So is it this mob?
> 
> *@wishbonebrixton*


They're actually looking for chefs apparently....not sure whether misogyny is one of the job specifications though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2012)

apply Badgers apply


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Oooooooh Yes?


we don't work very close to each other do we?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

Probably best to contact William Leigh @theboydonefood who is behind Wishbone. He will want to know what is affecting his business and his reputation I feel.


----------



## Onket (Oct 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where's that?


 
Inbetween the Cafe on the Hill and the new Nigerian place (ex-South Beach).


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

Also I think that Giles Looker of Soulshakers Bar Consultancy should know as his company runs the bar where the offensivesign is

soulshakers ltd @soulshakersltd


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 18, 2012)

editor said:


> I guess it must be an addition to this sign:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sounds like they've already got enough dickheads.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

Just dropped them a line to see



> @theboydonefood @soulshakersltd Any thoughts on this gentlemen? http://live.standard.co.uk/Event/Thread.aspx?Id=65338


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> Inbetween the Cafe on the Hill and the new Nigerian place (ex-South Beach).


 
Oh that one that does Vietnamese etc?

Bland


----------



## Onket (Oct 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh that one that does Vietnamese etc?
> 
> Bland


 
No, I don't think it does. Dunno.

Good variety of standard Anglo-Chinese food in an 'all you can eat' format.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

Check the comments
http://www.thethriftyproject.com/ch...-liquors-little-brother-wishbone/#comment-375


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

> *MEATliquor* ‏@*MEATLiquor*
> Sign is down, no offence intended, sorry for any caused.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> On a more positive note, I went to the all you can eat Chinese place on Brixton Hill yesterday lunchtime.
> 
> Good stuff.


 
Really? It's not as good as the Chinese takeaway across the street, which I've been going to for ten years but can't remember the name. When they were on holiday I tried the buffet a couple of times but was a poor second.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2012)

Penh An 

Depends what you want, I suppose. I use both, though not very often in the last year or so.  I'm more likely to use the all you can eat now because I mostly like sweet and sour chicken from there and it costs me a fiver.  Whereas in Penh An I either go for pancakes with duck which is expensive or veg fried rice and crispy beef which is also more expensive and I only eat half of each.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> No, I don't think it does. Dunno.
> 
> Good variety of standard Anglo-Chinese food in an 'all you can eat' format.


 
Only tried it once, got two dishes and was not impressed as all.  Reminded me of Paya in its blandness.  Shame, as I was really looking forward to something different


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

> *Miss Cakehead* ‏@*Miss_Cakehead*
> What on earth is the world coming to if @*meatliquor* are not allowed a sense of humor? Those "shocked" need to man up!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe their sign means that they haven't bought chickens that have been force fed?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Evening Standard have now taken up the story about Meat Liquor - they're really in the shit!
> 
> And Biddlybee's tweet is quoted!
> 
> http://live.standard.co.uk/Event/Thread.aspx?Id=65338


Jesus wept, just seen that Eton Gangnam style parody from that link, where's the mind bleach.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone let the Bugle know yet?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

> John Knight ‏@JonnytheRocket
> @chrispople apparently there was a sign behind the bar that said “no fat chicks” and some fat chicks took offence @MEATLiquor


 
I like twitter


----------



## Manter (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh well that's OK then


----------



## Onket (Oct 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Only tried it once, got two dishes and was not impressed as all. Reminded me of Paya in its blandness. Shame, as I was really looking forward to something different


 
If you're talking about the place I mean, it clearly isn't going to provide anything different. As I said, a good variety of standard Anglo-Chinese food in an 'all you can eat' format.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

How much did you eat?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 18, 2012)

i ate Penh An the other night.  It reminded why I had only eaten there once before.  Pretty awful.


----------



## Onket (Oct 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> How much did you eat?


 
4 plates and a couple of extra bits.

The plates are smaller than normal sized ones, tbf.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> 4 plates and a couple of extra bits.
> 
> The plates are smaller than normal sized ones, tbf.



My usual buffet system is to eat lots of small plates. Better to keep refilling a small plate from the hot plate than pile up one big plate.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> If you're talking about the place I mean, it clearly isn't going to provide anything different. As I said, a good variety of standard Anglo-Chinese food in an 'all you can eat' format.


 
Yeah, old Dawn of the Raj.  Pretty sure there was some Vietnamese or Thai influenced dishes on the menu.  Maybe they've done away with them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> On a more positive note, I went to the all you can eat Chinese place on Brixton Hill yesterday lunchtime.
> 
> Good stuff.


 

You didn't mention how much it cost


----------



## Rushy (Oct 18, 2012)

editor said:


> There was a reason why Granville Arcade was left struggling with no investment for so long, and that was very much to do with the owners.
> 
> They had plans to completely redevelop the site, demolish the current buildings and replace them with a 10 story privately owned residential tower block and private park.


 
Not sure this is entirely correct. The current owners only commenced plans for redevelopment after they purchased the markets in 2007. But it was run down for at least a decade before then - Granville more so - and I was never aware of any substantial redevelopment plans by the prior owners. There is certainly nothing in the planning database under either Market Row or Granville's postcodes. Whether people like the result or not, after having their redevelopment plans scuppered by the listing, the current owners quickly revived the indoor market rather than let it founder.


----------



## Manter (Oct 18, 2012)

I forgot how short the Thameslink train journey was this evening and therefore was daydreaming when it stopped in Herne Hill.  Ended up in fucking Bromley


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 18, 2012)

Manter said:


> I forgot how short the Thameslink train journey was this evening and therefore was daydreaming when it stopped in Herne Hill. Ended up in fucking Bromley


Bromley? South London's musical hothouse? They even stole our own (Stockwell's) Bowie.

http://www.library.bromley.gov.uk/Arts/localheroes.html

You should have been damn proud to wake up there. Wherever it is.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 18, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Not sure this is entirely correct. The current owners only commenced plans for redevelopment after they purchased the markets in 2007. But it was run down for at least a decade before then - Granville more so - and I was never aware of any substantial redevelopment plans by the prior owners. There is certainly nothing in the planning database under either Market Row or Granville's postcodes. Whether people like the result or not, after having their redevelopment plans scuppered by the listing, the current owners quickly revived the indoor market rather than let it founder.


 
I think you're probably right. Whatever the rights and wrongs of what's been done with it now, what was never going to happen was that it would fill back up with the more traditional stalls. The demand isnt there.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure that's true to be fair. Other caribbean/asian markets have thrived at times when Brixton was on the decline, Tooting's notably sprucing up whilst Brixton's indoor markets felt increasingly unloved and tatty. Not that the place wouldn't have struggled compared to its past - a hefty change in local population and associated migration outwards of many of the original immigrant families would have seen to that- but I suspect decline could have been far less notable with a little more care and maintenance. Insecurity over rents and the future of the place hardly encouraged existing traders to raise their game, nor encouraged enterprising others. I'm not suggesting it would have stayed frozen in aspic for one moment, but things could have developed along different lines.

Still, it's a moot point now. The place is holding on to some kind of balance at the moment, but I'm still a little fearful. It is harder to consistently pick up some more of the specialised produced now,  which lessens its appeal as destination a food market. Let's see how it pans out, but given what's happened to many other London markets as they've gone upmarket/been trendified you'll excuse me a little caution.

On the plus side, there's some signs of life springing back up in the outdoor markets, with a couple of new stalls appearing selling  (decent) Caribbean produce.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 18, 2012)

Article on cricket in Brixton: http://www.espncricinfo.com/magazine/content/story/587094.html


----------



## Manter (Oct 18, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> Bromley? South London's musical hothouse? They even stole our own (Stockwell's) Bowie.
> 
> http://www.library.bromley.gov.uk/Arts/localheroes.html
> 
> You should have been damn proud to wake up there. Wherever it is.


Is it even in London?!!


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2012)

Manter said:


> Is it even in London?!!


Just about - it's within the limits for using a PAYG Oyster card.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 18, 2012)

tarannau said:


> . Let's see how it pans out, but given what's happened to many other London markets as they've gone upmarket/been trendified you'll excuse me a little caution.


 
I put this link on the Brixton square thread. But its relevant here. Basically the article says that housing near market puts up there price.



> John Ennis, director of estate agent Foxtons, says: “Markets are really boosting property values. Years ago, there were only a few — Portobello, Covent Garden and Camden Lock — plus some rougher working-class street markets but London is now more like Paris, where neighbourhoods have a distinct character and identity.”


 
Trendifying a market is way of making people feel they live somewhere "authentic". What it remind me of is Marie Antoniettes rustic "farm"

Which ended up being one the things that people resented about her.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2012)

Manter said:
			
		

> I forgot how short the Thameslink train journey was this evening and therefore was daydreaming when it stopped in Herne Hill.  Ended up in fucking Bromley



Did you go to Bromley market?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2012)

Has anyone seen anyone buy the Sun or the Times from the lonely looking chap outside Brixton tube before? I have yet to see a single purchase.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 19, 2012)

Have bought The Sun off him after big football weekends...


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Did you go to Bromley market?


I didn't leave the station. Just huddled on a bench looking resentful and a bit confused


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Did you go to Bromley market?


 
It's got several...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 19, 2012)

Manter said:


> Is it even in London?!!


 
bits of it very much so!  Bits of it on the edge of the countryside.  It's a big place!


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> bits of it very much so! Bits of it on the edge of the countryside. It's a big place!


 people were trying to talk to me on the station platform.... didn't feel like London


----------



## ajdown (Oct 19, 2012)

Manter said:


> people were trying to talk to me on the station platform.... didn't feel like London


 
They could probably tell you weren't local, out in the sticks there most people are closely related.  Very closely related.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> It's got several...


 
Brommers Villaaage then?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 19, 2012)

Manter said:


> I forgot how short the Thameslink train journey was this evening and therefore was daydreaming when it stopped in Herne Hill. Ended up in fucking Bromley


 
i've done that.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brommers Villaaage then?


 
You've never been to The Glades have you?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 19, 2012)

my husband does it about once a month (the ending up in Bromley on the Thameslink). I used to have an alcoholic boyfriend who lived in Orpington. He would regularly wake up in Dover in the middle of the night after catching the vomit comet home from Charing Cross.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> You've never been to The Glades have you?


 
No


----------



## Winot (Oct 19, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> vomit comet


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

Bastard tube out all weekend. Again.
http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-tube-closed-all-weekend-sat-20thsun-21st-october-2012/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 19, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Article on cricket in Brixton: http://www.espncricinfo.com/magazine/content/story/587094.html


Interesting article. And shame about the lack of cricket pitches in Lambeth - there isn't a single one anymore. The artificial wicket in the south east corner of Brockwell Park was removed a few years ago and it looks like it won't be returning. The nets up by the tennis courts aren't in very good condition either. Southwark / Southbank Uni / Dulwich College has pitches you can hire but it costs £££... Just like with football, the public playing spaces for cricket have often been privatised and people are less likely to play when you have to pay, instead of just turning up with some mates and having a game with whoever is there.


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> my husband does it about once a month (the ending up in Bromley on the Thameslink). I used to have an alcoholic boyfriend who lived in Orpington. He would regularly wake up in Dover in the middle of the night after catching the vomit comet home from Charing Cross.


I hadn't even been drinking!  (Bromley while drunk... <<shudder>>)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter and I are embarking on a trip to the Hero of Switzerland, 142 Loughborough Road, London, SW9 7LL for a beer on Wednesday the 24th if anyone fancies? Probably meeting about 7pm and just a few quiet beers in a pub a little off centre (off kilter?) to cross it off the list. 

Anyone?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 19, 2012)

Sounds like an adventure.   Should I dress up?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Sounds like an adventure. Should I dress up?


 
Yes.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Sounds like an adventure. Should I dress up?


 
I am wearing this:






and this:


----------



## Kanda (Oct 19, 2012)

No hoody?


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brixton Hatter and I are embarking on a trip to the Hero of Switzerland, 142 Loughborough Road, London, SW9 7LL for a beer on Wednesday the 24th if anyone fancies? Probably meeting about 7pm and just a few quiet beers in a pub a little off centre (off kilter?) to cross it off the list.
> 
> Anyone?


Doesn't it look _magnificent?_

I could be up for this, altogether I won't be able to get there until around 9pm.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

This might be appropriate.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Doesn't it look _magnificent?_


 
PFWC  



editor said:


> I could be up for this, altogether I won't be able to get there until around 9pm.


 
I would think we will be getting down there about 7pm ish so 9pm would be fine.


----------



## fortyplus (Oct 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Bastard tube out all weekend. Again.
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-tube-closed-all-weekend-sat-20thsun-21st-october-2012/


 
Takings were down by a third last Saturday.  Looks like another thin day tomorrow then.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 19, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Takings were down by a third last Saturday. Looks like another thin day tomorrow then.


Blimey. Do you think the majority of your customers are from other parts of London then? I'm never sure whether the weekend influx to the Village etc is people from all over London, or more locals from Streatham, Clapham etc.


----------



## aussw9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Was very quiet in the market last weekend, which I liked but as trader would be a right bastard.


----------



## fortyplus (Oct 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Blimey. Do you think the majority of your customers are from other parts of London then? I'm never sure whether the weekend influx to the Village etc is people from all over London, or more locals from Streatham, Clapham etc.


Yes, but we are a fairly specialised business, probably the  only one in our niche in London - and our customers come from the other side of the world as well as the other side of the Thames to buy our stuff.  I don't know how the other traders fared, it did seem less busy in the market as a whole but I guess it hits us harder because more of our customers come from further afield.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Blimey. Do you think the majority of your customers are from other parts of London then? I'm never sure whether the weekend influx to the Village etc is people from all over London, or more locals from Streatham, Clapham etc.


 
For a local, going on the weekend is as bad as going to Oxford St on a Saturday


----------



## Ms T (Oct 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Bastard tube out all weekend. Again.
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-tube-closed-all-weekend-sat-20thsun-21st-october-2012/


As I am working nights this weekend, this has made me even more depressed than I am already.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


>


 
That image almost looks photoshopped together...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2012)

I mistook that pub for another one in the last BNR&GCC thread. I did not used to drink there and have not been. Apologies for any confusion.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 19, 2012)

Kanda said:


> For a local, going on the weekend is as bad as going to Oxford St on a Saturday


 
And that's a little depressing in itself. Saturdays at the market used to be a time when it was hard not to bump into friends, neighbours and relatives. Now, iike you, I find myself less likely to visit at weekends, when it feels more of a tourist experience.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

tarannau said:


> And that's a little depressing in itself. Saturdays at the market used to be a time when it was hard not to bump into friends, neighbours and relatives. Now, iike you, I find myself less likely to visit at weekends, when it feels more of a tourist experience.


I generally avoid the place completely on weekends too, as do many of my friends. 'Tis a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2012)

I like it at weekends. Get to walk through tutting and sighing at people and (even though I am not old Brixton) talking about Auld Brixton to myself and the cronies in the Albert


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks like we are being invaded by Kennington people on bikes.

See http://kenningtonpob.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/free-brixton-neighbourhood-ridesun-oct.html


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 19, 2012)

happyshopper said:


> Looks like we are being invaded by Kennington people on bikes.
> 
> See http://kenningtonpob.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/free-brixton-neighbourhood-ridesun-oct.html


 
'If you email to say you're coming before Wednesday 24th October you'll definitely get a free bag of goodies from Barclays (doesn't include a 6 figure bonus Or the right to gamble with vast sums of imaginary money safe in the knowledge that if all goes wrong someone else will bail you out) and free back-up lights from Lambeth Council.................Barclays are proud to support “Lambeth by Bike” "


----------



## fortyplus (Oct 19, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Can I just say out loud that I fucking love Brixton. Just had the most amazing day - doing fairly mundane things - chatting, eating, swimming, walking from Stockwell to Tulse Hill and in between - but it was just brilliant.
> 
> and on that note... is there anything that can't be bought in Nour? It constantly amazes me.


 
I thought the same this evening, riding home through the dreich weather and the mad Friday evening crowds, knackered and ready for an early night - as every Friday is for me these days. Do people in other parts of London feel the same about their localities, or is it just us?


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2012)

Anyone know what the protest was in Victoria today, by the passport office?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 19, 2012)

Manter said:


> Anyone know what the protest was in Victoria today, by the passport office?


 
It's not exactly Brixton   But anyway, it was probably this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-20004361


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2012)

nipsla said:


> It's not exactly Brixton   But anyway, it was probably this:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-20004361


Thx. Know not Brixton, but only place I knew to ask!!!


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 20, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Takings were down by a third last Saturday. Looks like another thin day tomorrow then.


 
Ive heard this from other shopkeepers. It also affects the bars as well. One shopkeeper reckoned because of so many tube closures some people go elsewhere and do not come back.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 20, 2012)

happyshopper said:


> Looks like we are being invaded by Kennington people on bikes.
> 
> See http://kenningtonpob.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/free-brixton-neighbourhood-ridesun-oct.html


 
Says its something to do with Barclays. They support it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 20, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> I thought the same this evening, riding home through the dreich weather and the mad Friday evening crowds, knackered and ready for an early night - as every Friday is for me these days. Do people in other parts of London feel the same about their localities, or is it just us?


 
yes well it's largely thanks to you that I'm here at all.


----------



## fjydj (Oct 20, 2012)

happyshopper said:


> Looks like we are being invaded by Kennington people on bikes.
> 
> See http://kenningtonpob.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/free-brixton-neighbourhood-ridesun-oct.html


 
and this nearby tomorrow

http://kenningtonpob.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/free-waterloo-vauxhall-ride-sun-21-oct.html


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 20, 2012)

tarannau said:


> And that's a little depressing in itself. Saturdays at the market used to be a time when it was hard not to bump into friends, neighbours and relatives. Now, iike you, I find myself less likely to visit at weekends, when it feels more of a tourist experience.


 
we don't either - but really it's just too busy for us.  I love it during the week though.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2012)

IMPORTANT TITTLE TATTLE 

Here is today's crisp selection at the Albert:


----------



## Greebo (Oct 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> IMPORTANT TITTLE TATTLE
> 
> Here is today's crisp selection at the Albert:


What, no scampi fries?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2012)

Greebo said:
			
		

> What, no scampi fries?



It is a failing


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It is a failing


One mistake. Walkers crisps are from the late 80s. Crisps contemporaneous with Quavers and Monster Munch are Golden Wonder and Smiths.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 20, 2012)

^
Fuck me, that crap crisps tittle tattle counts as a slow news day in Brixton


----------



## ajdown (Oct 20, 2012)

Also, two flavours are the same - salt & vinegar.  Not even a cheese and onion???


----------



## tarannau (Oct 20, 2012)

Rubbish selection. A black mark against the Albert. Is the Canterbury still the king of pub snacks in Brixton? I remember them stocking everything from Taytos to Scampi Fries, Cheese Moments and mini garlic baguettes. True grimness to encourage hefty amounts of beer swiggage. Perfect!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 20, 2012)

The menu lacks coherence, it has to be said. 

I fancy some frazzles now.


----------



## Manter (Oct 20, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> The menu lacks coherence, it has to be said.
> 
> I fancy some frazzles now.


Skips


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 20, 2012)

Not had the body of christ for years. Do they still make them? 

I've had a thing for cheesy puffs recently but I can definitely feel a move to frazzles.


----------



## Manter (Oct 20, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Not had the body of christ for years. Do they still make them?
> 
> I've had a thing for cheesy puffs recently but I can definitely feel a move to frazzles.


They do. They are actually really horrible... Much worse then I remember


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 20, 2012)

I had them about 10 years ago in Ireland. I quite enjoyed them.  My Irish friends were worried they'd go to hell when I was offering them round. ''Body of christ, anyone?''


----------



## Manter (Oct 20, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I had them about 10 years ago in Ireland. I quite enjoyed them.  My Irish friends were worried they'd go to hell when I was offering them round. ''Body of christ, anyone?''


I used to work for walkers and that sort of textured stuff is called an extruded snack.  Went off them for years


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2012)

It was a burger fest in the Albert today  so a long tiring day. Not many crisps sold I could see.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 20, 2012)

Manter said:


> I used to work for walkers and that sort of textured stuff is called an extruded snack. Went off them for years


 
'skips' is definitely a more catchy and appetising name than 'extruded snack'.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 20, 2012)

I find a packet of skips a great cure for a sore throat.  Not sure why, but it always seems to work for me.  I bet there aren't many people who keep a couple of packets of Skips in their first aid box.


----------



## Manter (Oct 20, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I find a packet of skips a great cure for a sore throat.  Not sure why, but it always seems to work for me.  I bet there aren't many people who keep a couple of packets of Skips in their first aid box.



Um. Yes. I imagine you're right.....


----------



## Manter (Oct 20, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> 'skips' is definitely a more catchy and appetising name than 'extruded snack'.


If you had seen them made.... <<shudder>>
Doritos, otoh, bloody lovely hot off the production line


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 21, 2012)

Manter said:


> If you had seen them made.... <<shudder>>
> Doritos, otoh, bloody lovely hot off the production line


 
Cool Ranch wins


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 21, 2012)

Pork scratchings?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 21, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I find a packet of skips a great cure for a sore throat. Not sure why, but it always seems to work for me. I bet there aren't many people who keep a couple of packets of Skips in their first aid box.


 
a bag of skips and/or wotsits was often the first thing i ate after a weekend on pills/mdma.

introduced the mouth back to food in a gentle way.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

happyshopper said:
			
		

> Pork scratchings?



Good ones yes. A decent pack of butchers pork scratchings are the bar snack of kings.


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Good ones yes. A decent pack of butchers pork scratchings are the bar snack of kings.


Mmmmmm, pork scratchings


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2012)

Is Nour open on Sunday?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone Oxjamming today?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 21, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Is Nour open on Sunday?


Always used to be. The Electric Avenue entrance.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2012)

Cheers Mrs M, will pop down later


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't blame me if they've changed their hours in the last year or so though....but if they are closed you can pop by and rummage though my crockery


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 21, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> you can pop by and rummage though my crockery


 
That sounds like it could be code for something


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 21, 2012)

Nah, I'm undergoing a bit of de-cluttering


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Don't blame me if they've changed their hours in the last year or so though....but if they are closed you can pop by and rummage though my crockery


I won't 

Not sure if I can rummage today, still feeling quite ropey... is Friday too late?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 21, 2012)

No, Friday's not too late.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2012)

Nour's is definitely open today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No, Friday's not too late.


Is after 5 ok? Sorry I know this isn't the right thread


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 21, 2012)

Fine


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

Rainy Saturday and rainy Sunday. This is adding to general sloth levels.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 21, 2012)

I got some pheasant from herne hill market today - there was a bloke there with all sorts of gamey stuff.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2012)

Lots of chores done, a few more to go. It didn't take me long to fall back in love with Brixton this week. I've also realised I've turned into Ed's little brother having developed a sudden aversion to the throngs of hip young things roaming the streets.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> I got some pheasant from herne hill market today - there was a bloke there with all sorts of gamey stuff.



Martyn something butcher?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Martyn something butcher?


I dunno, but he had guineafowl and all sorts.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> I dunno, but he had guineafowl and all sorts.


 
This tweet earlier..

https://twitter.com/hernehillforum/status/259962216227434496/photo/1

I nearly left the house


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, that's the one


----------



## simonSW2 (Oct 21, 2012)

Didn't know about the guy in Herne Hill Market - I was toying with the idea of going to that godawful overpriced butchers in Clapham to score some game birds, but now I'll go to Herne Hill instead - pheasant curry, pheasant stew, yes yes.


----------



## Griffter (Oct 22, 2012)

simonSW2 said:


> Didn't know about the guy in Herne Hill Market - I was toying with the idea of going to that godawful overpriced butchers in Clapham to score some game birds, but now I'll go to Herne Hill instead - pheasant curry, pheasant stew, yes yes.


If you want a good, local butchers try Scotch Meats on Rosendale Road - normal prices. Also couple of the butchers in the covered market will order you things if you give them a couple of days notice. Game should be cheap - £4 for a brace is really the fair price rather than the £6 for one that Moens charge


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2012)

simonSW2 said:


> Didn't know about the guy in Herne Hill Market - I was toying with the idea of going to that godawful overpriced butchers in Clapham to score some game birds, but now I'll go to Herne Hill instead - pheasant curry, pheasant stew, yes yes.


 
Not certain they are on every week, best to check.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 22, 2012)

Been there the last few weeks; and about the only thing (other than the mexican stall, and Elaine) that's the same value as the Brixton market... I can't squeeze any more mallard into the freezer at the moment, as he's open to a bit of haggling. Sells cheap and good sausages too. 

The stall opposite Martyn James tried to charge £4.50 for two slices of cake yesterday. In the rain. As they were packing up. 

Seems like Jazz on the Hill has also been shut down too; that site is doooomed.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 22, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Seems like Jazz on the Hill has also been shut down too; that site is doooomed.


 
I hadn't heard that. The chances of a jazz bar that size lasting very long always seemed a bit low though.

Incidentally the one at the top of the hill seems to be doing OK in as far as it has some customers now when it never used to have any at all.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 22, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I hadn't heard that. The chances of a jazz bar that size lasting very long always seemed a bit low though.
> 
> Incidentally the one at the top of the hill seems to be doing OK in as far as it has some customers now when it never used to have any at all.


 
maybe the club has moved to the top of brockwell park

jazz-like sounds coming from that area at all hours these last few days


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> Incidentally the one at the top of the hill seems to be doing OK in as far as it has some customers now when it never used to have any at all.



Waitrose? Sainsbury's?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Waitrose? Sainsbury's?



I haven't been up that way for a couple of weeks so it might well be one of them by now.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 22, 2012)

Saw this the other week and it made me chuckle:

http://lambethhivisvests.tumblr.com/


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2012)

Was having a pint in the Regent last night and a beardy contingent of CAMRA folk awarded them a certificate and listing in the Good Pub Guide.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Going to try my luck at the Post Office on Brixton Hill.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Going to try my luck at the Post Office on Brixton Hill.


£8 a pint I hear


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Piss poor attempt at humour, sorry.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Going to try my luck at the Post Office on Brixton Hill.


 
The queue will probably be shorter in Elm Park


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

Two Brixton-ish places (Crown + Anchor and Boqueria) win in Time Out's annual eating and drinking awards. None from the Villaaagee though.
http://www.timeout.com/london/feature/3206/time-out-eating-drinking-awards-2012-the-winners


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Two Brixton-ish places (Crown + Anchor and Boqueria) win in Time Out's annual eating and drinking awards. None from the Villaaagee though.
> http://www.timeout.com/london/feature/3206/time-out-eating-drinking-awards-2012-the-winners


"cheap eats": £50 for 2


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> "cheap eats": £50 for 2


 
That's what I thought too


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> "cheap eats": £50 for 2


 
Perfectly reasonable if you've got lots of money to spare


----------



## Greebo (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Perfectly reasonable if you've got lots of money to spare


So's a £50 haircut (just the cut, not styling) if you can afford it - still doesn't make it really cheap.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Greebo said:


> So's a £50 haircut (just the cut, not styling) if you can afford it - still doesn't make it really cheap.


 
I was joking!


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Perfectly reasonable if you've got lots of money to spare


 
Well it is a restaurant, not a hole in the wall. That's the main reason I don't like the Villaaage places. All seems a bit rushed, no toilets, cheap distressed decor etc. Same thing goes for pub conversions too. If i want to spend money on a meal I'd do it in comfy surrounds.

Talking of which....
Anyone tried the new Nigerian place on Brixton Hill where South Beach was? Kinda fancy some sticky rice and stew today.


----------



## OpalFruit (Oct 23, 2012)

Honest Burger won the Observer Food Monthly in the unsung heroes category, I think. Tayaab in E London won best cheap eats.

ooh, I agree about the toilets in Brixton Village.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2012)

OpalFruit said:


> Honest Burger won the Observer Food Monthly in the unsung heroes category, I think. Tayaab in E London won best cheap eats.
> 
> ooh, I agree about the toilets in Brixton Village.


They now charge for the loo .
Fucking outrageous.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 23, 2012)

Timeout Eating and Drinking Awards 2012: (Just Brixton Winners/Runners up)

Boqueria Tapas got Best New Cheap Eats, Okan was runner up.

Crown and Anchor got Best New Beer Bar.

expect a new influx of food bloggers soon...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2012)

erm...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

er..


----------



## Kanda (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh geezus. Oops. 

Although you missed one Villaaaage place get runner up 


/bothered


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> erm...





Badgers said:


> er..


 gerd


----------



## paolo (Oct 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Well it is a restaurant, not a hole in the wall. That's the main reason I don't like the Villaaage places. All seems a bit rushed, no toilets, cheap distressed decor etc. Same thing goes for pub conversions too. If i want to spend money on a meal I'd do it in comfy surrounds.
> 
> Talking of which....
> Anyone tried the new Nigerian place on Brixton Hill where South Beach was? Kinda fancy some sticky rice and stew today.


 
Walked in and walked straight out about two weeks ago. It basically looked liked someone had put some tables out in an abandoned night club. Which, basically, they had. The villaaage is like the Ritz in comparison.

Perhaps they've got their shit together now. If you eat in there let me know how you get on. It would be good if they can make a go of it, but personally I think it's waaaay too large and bleak inside to ever have an atmosphere. Closed in six months, is my prediction.

(Oh and tbf on the villaaage / Market Row, it is fairly cheap in quite a few places. I can't blame places like Franco Manca going for high-turnover. A top price pizza there is less than a chicken burger and chips at Nandos.)


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't care about surroundings as long as food is good as affordable


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

paolo said:
			
		

> A top price pizza there is less than a chicken burger and chips at Nandos.)



:mad and a thousand times better


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 23, 2012)

From a friends facebook...


> Lambeth council in there bid to ease in the well heeled cupcakers decided yesterday to move on all buskers, incense sellers, preachers, etc from outside the tube and Iceland​


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

I was asked for directions to the Brixton Village by an incredibly beautiful girl on Thursday last week. Japanese looking and was almost 6 foot (in heels).

More of that, please.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The queue will probably be shorter in Elm Park


 
Where exactly is this? I can't bring myself to go to the one in Nisa again, as they are corner cutting cunts who then have a go at you if you query what they are doing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Where exactly is this? I can't bring myself to go to the one in Nisa again, as they are corner cutting cunts who then have a go at you if you query what they are doing.


 
Near the pub if you're coming from Brixton Hill end

There's also one in Streatham Hill

WH Smiths in Streatham also has one but the queues can be quite long but depends on how many counter staff are working


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> :mad and a thousand times better


Aaaaaargh don't get me started on nando's


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Near the pub if you're coming from Brixton Hill end


 
So it's even further up Brixton Hill, past the Nisa?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2012)

No it's on Elm Park


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> From a friends facebook...


 
what really?  They're so stupid.. it's all that kind of thing that makes Brixton so fun!  There are times when I've just gone for a wander down to central Brixton just to see the incense sellers/preachers etc...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> So it's even further up Brixton Hill, past the Nisa?


 
Yes



Orang Utan said:


> No it's on Elm Park


 
Yes


----------



## paolo (Oct 23, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> There are times when I've just gone for a wander down to central Brixton just to see the incense sellers/preachers etc...


 
You need to get out less.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> No it's on Elm Park


 
Where exactly is this? I can't bring myself to go to the one in Nisa again, as they are corner cutting cunts who then have a go at you if you query what they are doing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Where exactly is this? I can't bring myself to go to the one in Nisa again, as they are corner cutting cunts who then have a go at you if you query what they are doing.


 
See post 1010


----------



## paolo (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Where exactly is this? I can't bring myself to go to the one in Nisa again, as they are corner cutting cunts who then have a go at you if you query what they are doing.


 
It's on Elm Park. Like any of the other roads up there, except not any of the ones that aren't called Elm Park.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Please look-up the meaning of the word 'exactly'.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Where exactly is this? I can't bring myself to go to the one in Nisa again, as they are corner cutting cunts who then have a go at you if you query what they are doing.



Elm Park


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/oldmap.s...=Y&mapp=oldmap.srf&searchp=oldsearch.srf&lm=0


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Please look-up the meaning of the word 'exactly'.


 
Exactly here

66  Elm Park  Brixton
London  SW2 2UB


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Elm Park is even further up Brixton Hill, past Nisa.

Does OU ever actually post the truth? Or is everything some kind of unfunny joke?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Please look-up the meaning of the word 'exactly'.


 
Please look it up on Streetmap


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2012)

paolo said:


> You need to get out less.


 


yeah, but I don't go for a walk around, say, central Bromley or something just to look at shop frontages - but there's always something going on in Brixton of interest, people to chat to, things to see. All this knocking down undesirable buildings/moving on undesirable people to make everything so boring - I hate it.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

paolo said:


> Walked in and walked straight out about two weeks ago. It basically looked liked someone had put some tables out in an abandoned night club. Which, basically, they had. The villaaage is like the Ritz in comparison.
> 
> Perhaps they've got their shit together now. If you eat in there let me know how you get on. It would be good if they can make a go of it, but personally I think it's waaaay too large and bleak inside to ever have an atmosphere. Closed in six months, is my prediction.
> 
> (Oh and tbf on the villaaage / Market Row, it is fairly cheap in quite a few places. I can't blame places like Franco Manca going for high-turnover. A top price pizza there is less than a chicken burger and chips at Nandos.)


 
There used to be an Eritrean restaurant in there about six years ago and it looked OK (food was great) but it is a big space to fill. They seem to do takeaway which is primarily what I'd use if  for anyway. I'll try and pop in later and see what they're up to and hope they have some okra stew.


----------



## paolo (Oct 23, 2012)

.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

The food is done by the people on Coldharbour Lane, isn't it? You might as well just buy it from there if the surroundings of South Beach aren't for you.


----------



## paolo (Oct 23, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah, but I don't go for a walk around, say, central Bromley or something just to look at shop frontages - but there's always something going on in Brixton of interest, people to chat to, things to see. All this knocking down undesirable buildings/moving on undesirable people to make everything so boring - I hate it.


 
Yeah.... I know... I quite like random street stuff too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> There used to be an Eritrean restaurant in there about six years ago and it looked OK (food was great) but it is a big space to fill. They seem to do takeaway which is primarily what I'd use if for anyway. I'll try and pop in later and see what they're up to and hope they have some okra stew.


 
The Eritrean was great.  They also own the bakery opposite.  Wish it had stayed there, we loved it and it was very cheap compared to many.  They had live music on the stage from about 10pm in the restaurant at that time.


----------



## paolo (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> The food is done by the people on Coldharbour Lane, isn't it? You might as well just buy it from there if the surroundings of South Beach aren't for you.


 
I live round the corner... I was popping in to see if it was going to be somewhere local I'd like to eat... so Coldharbour lane no good for that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Where exactly is this? I can't bring myself to go to the one in Nisa again, as they are corner cutting cunts who then have a go at you if you query what they are doing.


I'VE JUST TOLD YOU - ELM PARK


----------



## paolo (Oct 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> There used to be an Eritrean restaurant in there about six years ago and it looked OK (food was great) but it is a big space to fill. They seem to do takeaway which is primarily what I'd use if for anyway. I'll try and pop in later and see what they're up to and hope they have some okra stew.


 
Let me know how you get on. I think, when I'd gone in, they'd jumped the gun by 'opening' before they'd got their act together. It sounds like that Eritrean was a bit more sorted (e.g. had menus).


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Elm Park is even further up Brixton Hill, past Nisa.
> 
> Does OU ever actually post the truth? Or is everything some kind of unfunny joke?


I meant No, it's not on Brixton Hill


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

paolo said:


> I live round the corner... I was popping in to see if it was going to be somewhere local I'd like to eat... so Coldharbour lane no good for that.


 
Fair enough. I was responding more to Twisted's  post #1027 as he said he wants takeaway.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Good Tittle Tattle today folks


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I meant No, it's not on Brixton Hill


 
Quite clearly I didn't ask if it was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> So it's even further up Brixton Hill, past the Nisa?


No it's not on Brixton Hill, it's on Elm Park


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

How do you get there?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> How do you get there?



Past the lasagne place, third on the right.


----------



## paolo (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> How do you get there?


 
Depends where you're coming from.


----------



## paolo (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> How do you get there?


 
I turn left out of my house, along the road, left again and it's just at the top.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm coming from further down Brixton Hill, obviously. I'd call it 'Central Brixton'. Not 100% sure what OU would call it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> How do you get there?


 
You walk from Brixton Hill.  Or Tulse Hill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Past the lasagne place, third on the right.


 
Yeah, he could go to Cafe on the Hill on the way


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

and try out the new Nigerian place for TwistedAm


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> The Eritrean was great. They also own the bakery opposite. Wish it had stayed there, we loved it and it was very cheap compared to many. They had live music on the stage from about 10pm in the restaurant at that time.


 
Yeah it was kind of invite only late at night in there. Used to pop in about 2am.
I loved the veggie five dish they did.
And the coffee at Adam's Bakery is a bargain. A quid for a cup of strong black coffee. I go there most days.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, he could go to Cafe on the Hill on the way


 
I could go to the Post Office in Nisa on the way.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah it was kind of invite only late at night in there. Used to pop in about 2am.
> I loved the veggie five dish they did.
> And the coffee at Adam's Bakery is a bargain. A quid for a cup of strong black coffee. I go there most days.


 
oh yes yes.. the veggie five dish.... *mourns*  they do a similar one at Adulis and I think Asmara but that Brixton Hill one was so much cheaper and they were really friendly - probably because we ended up eating there a lot...   Do you remember what it was called?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> I could go to the Post Office in Nisa on the way.


 
but they'll have a go at you


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Fair enough. I was responding more to Twisted's post #1027 as he said he wants takeaway.


 
I just work round the corner and I know if I sit down for a meal then some prick will cause a mini-crisis and I'll need to go back to work.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> but they'll have a go at you


 
And cut corners.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I just work round the corner and I know if I sit down for a meal then some prick will cause a mini-crisis and I'll need to go back to work.


 
Word of advice- to avoid a mini-crisis, don't go to the Post Office in Nisa, on Brixton Hill.

They are corner cutting cunts and will have a go at you if you question them.

Not sure if I mentioned it. I think I did, but want to be sure.


----------



## paolo (Oct 23, 2012)

Right with all this talk of food, I'm going flunch. But not the post office.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> And cut corners.


 
Then you're better off going to Cafe on the Hill for a lasagne and taking a nice leisurely stroll down Josephine Avenue and on to Helix Road and up to Elm Park, or getting bus up to Streatham Hill


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> oh yes yes.. the veggie five dish.... *mourns* they do a similar one at Adulis and I think Asmara but that Brixton Hill one was so much cheaper and they were really friendly - probably because we ended up eating there a lot...  Do you remember what it was called?


 
No. I might ask them at Adam's but they're quite bitter about losing that place as the rent was so fucking high and were given no leeway on trying to grow the business.
I remember I had loads of mates over from Belfast one weekend for a party at the Windmill and they just ate there all the time and kind of used it as a social club for the weekend, as they'd never had food like that before and also the owners allowed them to bring in their own Buckfast (it was one of those weekends) even though they had a bar.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Word of advice- to avoid a mini-crisis, don't go to the Post Office in Nisa, on Brixton Hill.
> 
> They are corner cutting cunts and will have a go at you if you question them.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned it. I think I did, but want to be sure.


 
Have never had a single problem in there


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Word of advice- to avoid a mini-crisis, don't go to the Post Office in Nisa, on Brixton Hill.
> 
> They are corner cutting cunts and will have a go at you if you question them.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned it. I think I did, but want to be sure.


 
I hate going in there. I don't like Post Offices anyway but that one is grim. 
Sometimes the Post Office staff serve in the shop itself. That's an unpleasant experience.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have never had a single problem in there


 
Lucky you.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Pizza Hotline is good for pizza too



Not tried these. Hmm, must check out sometime.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Lucky you.


 
Maybe they look at you and see someone who is confrontational and never wrong so decide to have fun with you


----------



## Griffter (Oct 23, 2012)

I need to get some corners cut this afternoon. Any ideas?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Griffter said:


> I need to get some corners cut this afternoon. Any ideas?


 
Onket may be able to direct you exactly to where to go


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they look at you and see someone who is confrontational and never wrong so decide to have fun with you


 
It doesn't look or sound like they enjoy it, tbf.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> It doesn't look or sound like they enjoy it, tbf.


 
That's because they're putting on their stern faces.  Once you leave, they're high-fiving each other


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> It doesn't look or sound like they enjoy it, tbf.



People could be forgiven for thinking you don't enjoy much tbf.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> People could be forgiven for thinking you don't enjoy much tbf.


 
He enjoys lasagne


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Griffter said:


> I need to get some corners cut this afternoon. Any ideas?


 
Which corners?

If you fancy having a valuable item sent by post, and would like the Post Office staff to argue with you about which service you requested, then refuse to give you proof of postage stating the destination of the parcel, telling you to just write it on by hand, then when you notice that the weight on the receipt isn't correct, they tell you that they don't weigh parcels.

If you fancy that, I know somewhere that can help.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> People could be forgiven for thinking you don't enjoy much tbf.


 
Really? Care to elaborate?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Really? Care to elaborate?



You are perceived by some posters as surly at time. Just saying.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You are perceived by some posters as surly at time. Just saying.


 
Their baseless opinion is their baseless opinion.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Their baseless opinion is their baseless opinion.



Having met you I concur. However it does cast doubt on your opinion regarding the people at Nisa.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Having met you I concur. However it does cast doubt on your opinion regarding the people at Nisa.


 
It's 2 (me and Onket) vs 1 (Minnie) on this matter. I consider it proven and closed.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

Had to navigate around another fashion shoot going on in the Villaaaage today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> It's 2 (me and Onket) vs 1 (Minnie) on this matter. I consider it proven and closed.


 
Yes, but how many times has Onket used Nisa PO compared to how many times I've used it?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yes, but how many times has Onket used Nisa PO compared to how many times I've used it?



This might run and run....


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

I have used it to send 32 parcels in the last month, according to my ebay record.

I have been more than patient with them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> I have used it to send 32 parcels in the last month, according to my ebay record.
> 
> I have been more than patient with them.


 
But over how many visits?


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm there most days. Probably 4 days out of 5. I used Peckham High Street Post Office on a Saturday and it was a joy, compared to those shysters on Brixton Hill.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But over how many visits?


 
How many times have you used it?
Please state:
- letter/package/parcel/other
- time of day
- number of staff at counter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> How many times have you used it?
> Please state:
> - letter/package/parcel/other
> - time of day
> - number of staff at counter


 
I don't know, but I've been on Brixton Hill since 1985 so I've lost track, or are we only counting since it's been in NISA and not next door?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't know, but I've been on Brixton Hill since 1985 so I've lost track, or are we only counting since it's been in NISA and not next door?


 
NISA. Preferably in the last few months.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> NISA. Preferably in the last few months.


 
Well since I was barred from The Windmill, I now tend to use other POs


----------



## paolo (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well since I was barred from The Windmill...



Wtf?


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

This is just a stab in the dark, but I suspect she is talking rot.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well since I was barred from The Windmill, I now tend to use other POs


 
You never said you were in a girl band.


----------



## paolo (Oct 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> You never said you were in a girl band.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> You never said you were in a girl band.


 
I was keeping quiet about it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

paolo said:


> Wtf?


 
Well according to TwistedAM I am, although I was never actually told I was barred, just told to "fuck off if I didn't like it"


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well according to TwistedAM I am, although I was never actually told I was barred, just told to "fuck off if I didn't like it"


 
You told me you were barred. Or maybe it was one of the locals.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> You told me you were barred. Or maybe it was one of the locals.


 
Wasn't me.  I chose to bar myself.  It was you who said to me the other day I was barred


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wasn't me. I chose to bar myself. It was you who said to me the other day I was barred


 
Yes, cos you told me you were barred. You just said so now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yes, cos you told me you were barred. You just said so now.


 
Yes, but I barred myself.  

The impression you gave me when I last saw you was that I was barred (not because I'd barred myself) but that I'd been barred by someone other than myself


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but I barred myself.
> 
> The impression you gave me when I last saw you was that I was barred (not because I'd barred myself) but that I'd been barred by someone other than myself


 
You know what. You told be you were barred. I probably didn't listen to the second half of the sentence.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> You know what. You told be you were barred. I probably didn't listen to the second half of the sentence.


 
Yes, you probably didn't listen to all of it where I said I'd been told to fuck off

I don't believe I've ever said the management used to the word "barred".  In fact, I've made a point of pointing that out to other people who have said that.

Let's just split the difference then and I'll tell everyone you barred me.  You did say it to me recently so it must be true


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, you probably didn't listen to all of it where I said I'd been told to fuck off
> 
> I don't believe I've ever said the management used to the word "barred". In fact, I've made a point of pointing that out to other people who have said that.
> 
> Let's just split the difference then and I'll tell everyone you barred me. You did say it to me recently so it must be true


 
But Minnie, people get confused when you say you barred yourself. The word that resonates most in that phrase and stays in the mind longest is barred which has different connotations. Easier to say you don't go there any more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> But Minnie, people get confused when you say you barred yourself. The word that resonates most in that phrase and stays in the mind longest is barred which has different connotations. Easier to say you don't go there any more.


 
But I don't.  People ask if I was barred and I say I was told to fuck off so barred myself 

Not my fault they don't understand, and I explained what went on that night so it's not my fault the regulars misinterpreted it.  In fact, I heard something recently that I'm supposed to have said, and thought wtf, where did that come from, and it came from someone in there who had misinterpreted something and I was getting texts off people asking me wtf had happened


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

It was probably Jimmy Saville who barred you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

editor said:


> It was probably Jimmy Saville who barred you.


 
Always wondered what that den out back was for


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Always wondered what that den out back was for


 
Well, if it was savile the fucker never fixed it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Well, if it was savile the fucker never fixed it.


 



Always heard he was tight


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You are perceived by some posters as surly at time. Just saying.


Surly isn't the word I'd choose. More looking on the glum side.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> But Minnie, people get confused when you say you barred yourself. The word that resonates most in that phrase and stays in the mind longest is barred which has different connotations. Easier to say you don't go there any more.


First TutGate and now MinxGate. How many outrages can the public put up with before somebody does something?


----------



## ajdown (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice steel drumming going on outside Iceland when I went past on the bus about half an hour ago.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> First TutGate and now MinxGate. How many outrages can the public put up with before somebody does something?



If someone 'in PR' has a bad night there the gloves will be off.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 23, 2012)

paolo said:


> I live round the corner... I was popping in to see if it was going to be somewhere local I'd like to eat... so Coldharbour lane no good for that.


 
I have seen lots of signs, but no signs of life, at the Nigerian restaurant/gallery/theatre/rehearsal space


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2012)

well I go away for an afternoon and all kinds of shit has gone down on the tittle-tattle thread.... wow!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

editor said:


> First TutGate and now MinxGate. How many outrages can the public put up with before somebody does something?


 
MinxGate didn't go public though


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> MinxGate didn't go public though



It was massive on MySpace, how did you miss it?


----------



## Manter (Oct 23, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I have seen lots of signs, but no signs of life, at the Nigerian restaurant/gallery/theatre/rehearsal space


I saw someone outside last night, and said 'oh, when are you opening?' He looked me up and down and went back inside.

So that's me told then....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It was massive on MySpace, how did you miss it?


 
I'm not on MySpace


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> I saw someone outside last night, and said 'oh, when are you opening?' He looked me up and down and went back inside.
> 
> So that's me told then....


 
Down to Onket and TwistedAM then


----------



## Manter (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Down to Onket and TwistedAM then


I'll stick to drink surveys


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> I'll stick to drink surveys


 
Have you been yet?  We need to know what lagers they have


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 23, 2012)

I sent a parcel at the Nisa PO this afternoon. Almost no queue, and the lady at the counter was super-slick and charming as usual. If they had three of her at the main post office the queue would be shredded. Onket, I find it hard to believe you have grounds for criticising her. I agree that her sidekicks are bloody useless - maybe you could find out her shift patterns?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 23, 2012)

They were trying to film The Apprentice outside the Lido today - even though they'd applied for permission and been refused. I think they got thrown out of the park eventually.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Good


----------



## Manter (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have you been yet?  We need to know what lagers they have


Between my bloody client, my bloody fiancé and my bloody boiler, tonight may be a lost cause :-(
Drinking alone in your house is fine, right? No cause for concern....?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> Between my bloody client, my bloody fiancé and my bloody boiler, tonight may be a lost cause :-(
> Drinking alone in your house is fine, right? No cause for concern....?


 
It's a slippery slope Manter.  Don't do it


----------



## Manter (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's a slippery slope Manter. Don't do it


would drinking alone in the corner of the pub be OK?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> would drinking alone in the corner of the pub be OK?


 
Yes


----------



## Manter (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes


 
I'll leave a note on the door for the plumber


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> I'll leave a note on the door for the plumber


 
Invite him for a pint and he may give you a discount


----------



## Manter (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Invite him for a pint and he may give you a discount


I do like the way your mind works....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 23, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> From a friends facebook...
> _Lambeth council in there bid to ease in the well heeled cupcakers decided yesterday to move on all buskers, incense sellers, preachers, etc from outside the tube and Iceland_


 
The sanitisation continues 

How can you move on the preacher? Like him or not, he aint committing any crime. Freedom of speech and all that. Hopefully this was a one-off whilst the council welcomed some dignitary or something. Good to hear the steel band was back today.


----------



## Manter (Oct 23, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The sanitisation continues
> 
> How can you move on the preacher? Like him not, he aint committing any crime. Freedom of speech and all that. Hopefully this was a one-off whilst the council welcomed some dignitary or something. Good to hear the steel band was back today.


I like the chap that offers to do magic- remove the evil eye and the like.  His business cards are just fabulous....

bloody lambeth


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The sanitisation continues
> 
> How can you move on the preacher? Like him not, he aint committing any crime. Freedom of speech and all that. Hopefully this was a one-off whilst the council welcomed some dignitary or something. Good to hear the steel band was back today.


 
Incense man has been there for years and years

or was it incense table?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Not tried these. Hmm, must check out sometime.


Yeah Pizza Ring is alright - me and Mrs Hatter usually use them if we're getting a pizza. I think they're best on the price/quality combination, and they consistently arrive within 30 mins and still really hot.  
I first used them about 7 years ago when my mate who lived just down from Pizza Ring on Josephine Avenue regularly ordered from them. She was a fan of their "Honey Moon" pizza which has cheese, honey and cream on it  ...which sounds a bit random, but is in fact really good, even for a committed savoury-addict like myself.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Yeah Pizza Ring is alright - me and Mrs Hatter usually use them if we're getting a pizza. I think they're best on the price/quality combination, and they consistently arrive within 30 mins and still really hot.
> I first used them about 7 years ago when my mate who lived just down from Pizza Ring on Josephine Avenue regularly ordered from them. She was a fan of their "Honey Moon" pizza which has cheese, honey and cream on it  ...which sounds a bit random, but is in fact really good, even for a committed savoury-addict like myself.



I quite liked pizza ring, have had a few of those. Garlic Meat Lover Pizza
(garlic sauce, pepperoni, salami & smoked bacon) was my default. 

Is Pizza Hotline the same place?


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 23, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The sanitisation continues


How the fucking fuck can they do that? Nobody wants them to do that. And the cunts are supposed to work for US. How can we stop them?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I quite liked pizza ring, have had a few of those. Garlic Meat Lover Pizza
> (garlic sauce, pepperoni, salami & smoked bacon) was my default.
> 
> Is Pizza Hotline the same place?


Oh, Pizza Hotline! I thought you meant Pizza Ring 

Pizza Hotline is the one in Herne Hill yeah? On the corner of Dulwich Road/entrance to Brockwell Park near the rail bridge? If so, yeah we used to use them when we lived in Railton Road but that years ago now, no idea if it's still the same people. They used to be good though.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> Between my bloody client, my bloody fiancé and my bloody boiler, tonight may be a lost cause :-(
> Drinking alone in your house is fine, right? No cause for concern....?


Drinking alone at home needn't be a bad thing, OTOH drinking to blot your feelings out when already angry or upset can be.  Don't ask how I know.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Drinking alone at home needn't be a bad thing, OTOH drinking to blot your feelings out when already angry or upset can be. Don't ask how I know.


 
Better hope the client, bloody fiance or blood boiler doesn't get him angry or upset then


----------



## Greebo (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Incense man has been there for years and years
> 
> or was it incense table?


Incense Man has been there since forever, incense table is a newcomer (in the last 5 years or so).


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Greebo said:
			
		

> Incense Man has been there since forever, incense table is a newcomer (in the last 5 years or so).



He was there last night.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The sanitisation continues
> 
> How can you move on the preacher? Like him or not, he aint committing any crime. Freedom of speech and all that. Hopefully this was a one-off whilst the council welcomed some dignitary or something. Good to hear the steel band was back today.


TBF he often is committing a crime - ranting about homosexuality.
I have a lino cut of him on my wall entitled "The Worst is Yet to Come".


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Incense Man has been there since forever, incense table is a newcomer (in the last 5 years or so).


Isn't that Mighty Wanderer?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Incense Man has been there since forever, incense table is a newcomer (in the last 5 years or so).


 
And incense table is just an excuse to hand out leaflets


----------



## Greebo (Oct 23, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Isn't that Mighty Wanderer?


Don't know, I've only bought incense off him once (it was a bit strong for indoor use) and exchanged a few words with him over the years, we're not on first name/nickname terms. Nice enough bloke though.  AFAIK real Rasta, not the plastic variety.


----------



## Manter (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> And incense table is just an excuse to hand out leaflets


I thought* he sold weed.  Never asked, mind, but the smell of incense to cover the smell of weed is a defining university memory

*ok, assumed


----------



## Greebo (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> And incense table is just an excuse to hand out leaflets


Islamic tracts, if I remember rightly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> I thought* he sold weed. Never asked, mind, but the smell of incense to cover the smell of weed is a defining university memory
> 
> *ok, assumed


 
Maybe he just has some skunk in his pocket.  People who smoke it don't realise how strong it smells to people who don't happen to have it on them.  You can tell straightaway when someone walks past you on the bus that they've been smoking it or are carrying.  They seem to be oblivious the whole bus knows (or they don't care)


----------



## colacubes (Oct 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> I thought* he sold weed. Never asked, mind, but the smell of incense to cover the smell of weed is a defining university memory
> 
> *ok, assumed


 
Nah   Incense and leaflet based propaganda.  There was a guy years back who used to sell "cook books" as a cover for that.  My other half actually asked to buy a cook book off him once and he was confused as fuck.  He sold it to us mind and it has some great Caribbean recipes in it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Islamic tracts, if I remember rightly.


 
Yes, I thought I'd steer clear ofmentioning that in case I got accused of being an Islamophobe


----------



## Greebo (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, I thought I'd steer clear ofmentioning that in case I got accused of being an Islamophobe


*shrug* being non Christian and having a hunch about which mosque (one of the stricter ones) they're from...   FWIW I'd have just as much of a problem with Hare Krishnas,  evangelical Christians or Christian fundamentalists leafletting like that.  At best, they're taking up space in a busy area.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 23, 2012)

Rushy said:


> TBF he often is committing a crime - ranting about homosexuality.
> I have a lino cut of him on my wall entitled "The Worst is Yet to Come".


I've never heard him doing that, but he's certainly one of the 'fire & brimstone, all evil will rain down on you' etc sort of preacher. He used to be a bouncer in the Hobgoblin about 8-10 years ago and was actually a really quiet and unassuming guy.
 @ your lino cut!


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Don't know, I've only bought incense off him once (it was a bit strong for indoor use) and exchanged a few words with him over the years, we're not on first name/nickname terms. Nice enough bloke though. AFAIK real Rasta, not the plastic variety.


 
He's involved with Whippersnappers  - kids acrobatics.
http://whippersnappers.org/outreach-and-fundays/performers-and-workshops/acrobatics/


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've never heard him doing that, but he's certainly one of the 'fire & brimstone, all evil will rain down on you' etc sort of preacher. He used to be a bouncer in the Hobgoblin about 8-10 years ago and was actually a really quiet and unassuming guy.
> @ your lino cut!


I'll take a pic!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Greebo said:


> *shrug* being non Christian and having a hunch about which mosque (one of the stricter ones) they're from...  FWIW I'd have just as much of a problem with Hare Krishnas, evangelical Christians or Christian fundamentalists leafletting like that. At best, they're taking up space in a busy area.


 
Same as, and not forgetting any with loudspeakers


----------



## OpalFruit (Oct 23, 2012)

Is there any documented policy or statement from Lambeth about moving the incense sellers, preachers and laminated poster purveyors?

It's a long time since I have had  copy of the Socialist Worker thrust under my nose though.


----------



## fortyplus (Oct 23, 2012)

Back in the days when I used to go to work on the other side of the river I made a point of coming home through Brixton rather than the marginally closer Clapham North, for the sheer joy of coming up those stairs back into the lunatic reality of Brixton from the po-faced suitiverse where I had been mortgaging my soul to the man for the week.  Incense, socks, and surely the widest choice of dogmas (including different shades of Christian, Islamic, Rasta and Socialist) on the planet. 
And, of course, weed and academy tickets.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Back in the days when I used to go to work on the other side of the river I made a point of coming home through Brixton rather than the marginally closer Clapham North, for the sheer joy of coming up those stairs back into the lunatic reality of Brixton from the po-faced suitiverse where I had been mortgaging my soul to the man for the week. Incense, socks, and surely the widest choice of dogmas (including different shades of Christian, Islamic, Rasta and Socialist) on the planet.
> And, of course, weed and academy tickets.


 


I find hearing the sirens the most comforting thing on exiting the tube after being abroad and hearing none


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> I like the chap that offers to do magic- remove the evil eye and the like. His business cards are just fabulous....
> 
> bloody lambeth


 
You must be talking about Professor Malik.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 23, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Oh, Pizza Hotline! I thought you meant Pizza Ring
> 
> Pizza Hotline is the one in Herne Hill yeah? On the corner of Dulwich Road/entrance to Brockwell Park near the rail bridge? If so, yeah we used to use them when we lived in Railton Road but that years ago now, no idea if it's still the same people. They used to be good though.


They're still good, I often use them


----------



## Greebo (Oct 23, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> You must be talking about Professor Malik.


I'm sure there are a few others who've paid to have similar cards printed.  Not that I'd touch any of them with a bargepole.


----------



## Winot (Oct 23, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Back in the days when I used to go to work on the other side of the river I made a point of coming home through Brixton rather than the marginally closer Clapham North, for the sheer joy of coming up those stairs back into the lunatic reality of Brixton from the po-faced suitiverse where I had been mortgaging my soul to the man for the week.  Incense, socks, and surely the widest choice of dogmas (including different shades of Christian, Islamic, Rasta and Socialist) on the planet.
> And, of course, weed and academy tickets.



Like ascending into a Hieronymus Bosch painting.


----------



## paolo (Oct 23, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Back in the days when I used to go to work on the other side of the river I made a point of coming home through Brixton rather than the marginally closer Clapham North, for the sheer joy of coming up those stairs back into the lunatic reality of Brixton from the po-faced suitiverse where I had been mortgaging my soul to the man for the week.  Incense, socks, and surely the widest choice of dogmas (including different shades of Christian, Islamic, Rasta and Socialist) on the planet.
> And, of course, weed and academy tickets.





When I try to explain the allure of Brixton - at least to people who know their PA systems - I tell them about stumbling across a Funktion One rig playing out on Coldharbour Lane. No special occasion, no carnival or festival. It was just *sunny*.

And that's not some lost "it was better in the old days" decade either. That was, IIRC, last year.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 24, 2012)

...


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Surly isn't the word I'd choose. More looking on the glum side.


 
Would be more than happy for you to attempt to back this up with evidence, somehow.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Would be more than happy for you to attempt to back this up with evidence, somehow.


More than one poster calling you Eeyore?


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I sent a parcel at the Nisa PO this afternoon. Almost no queue, and the lady at the counter was super-slick and charming as usual. If they had three of her at the main post office the queue would be shredded. Onket, I find it hard to believe you have grounds for criticising her. I agree that her sidekicks are bloody useless - maybe you could find out her shift patterns?


 
Yes, she is very good. She still won't type in the destination address for the prof of postage, though.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Greebo said:


> More than one poster calling you Eeyore?


 
Idiots calling people names on the internet is hardly evidence.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Back in the days when I used to go to work on the other side of the river I made a point of coming home through Brixton rather than the marginally closer Clapham North, for the sheer joy of coming up those stairs back into the lunatic reality of Brixton from the po-faced suitiverse where I had been mortgaging my soul to the man for the week. Incense, socks, and surely the widest choice of dogmas (including different shades of Christian, Islamic, Rasta and Socialist) on the planet.
> And, of course, weed and academy tickets.


 
I do feel I have to warn virgins that it's a bit full on and arrange to meet outside bodyshop to spare them having to hang about outside.  It can be quite overwhelming. 

Conversely an old landlady on Ferndale road, near the DoE told me of a neighbour who claimed to friends she lived in Clapham and would make them go to CN and walk from there to hers so they would not suspect.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Manter said:


> I saw someone outside last night, and said 'oh, when are you opening?' He looked me up and down and went back inside.
> 
> So that's me told then....


 
I also got looked up and down when I asked exactly the same question several weeks ago. Hardly welcoming. He did tell me they were open the next day, though.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I find hearing the sirens the most comforting thing on exiting the tube after being abroad and hearing none


 
Rot.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

Maybe restaurant is going to be a cover for a secret nightclub like the place that was at the Telegraph.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Cann we have the multi-quote function back, please?


----------



## ringo (Oct 24, 2012)

Rushy said:


> He's involved with Whippersnappers - kids acrobatics.
> http://whippersnappers.org/outreach-and-fundays/performers-and-workshops/acrobatics/


 
Couple of years ago one of the old reggae sound system guys died and Mighty Wanderer did a nice acrobatics show with loads of the kids at his nine night at 169 Arches.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Cann we have the multi-quote function back, please?


it works for posts on the same page.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yes, she is very good. She still won't type in the destination address for the prof of postage, though.


Why do you need her to do that? When I send things SD I just write the address on the parcel and she does everything else.

Are there any time-saving dodges which you could be using? I suppose you've checked them all, but I'm curious about the Drop and Go service.  www.postoffice.co.uk/drop-and-go-branch-service My reading of it is that if you spend more than £20 per week you can jump the queue at Ferndale Road.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Why do you need her to do that? When I send things SD I just write the address on the parcel and she does everything else.
> 
> Are there any time-saving dodges which you could be using? I suppose you've checked them all, but I'm curious about the Drop and Go service. www.postoffice.co.uk/drop-and-go-branch-service My reading of it is that if you spend more than £20 per week you can jump the queue at Ferndale Road.


 
The receipt they should be issuing as proof of postage has the destination address (postcode & door number or building name) on it. This is what every other Post Office I have used does. Instead they tell me to write it on myself. I can't really see Royal Mail accepting proof of postage where I've just hand written the address on the receipt.

When I queried it with the shortarse in there, he said they won't do it because 'it takes too long'.

Once, he issued me with 3 identical receipts for the 3 different sized parcels I was sending. When I queried the weights he told me 'we don't weigh them'.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 24, 2012)

ringo said:


> Couple of years ago one of the old reggae sound system guys died and Mighty Wanderer did a nice acrobatics show with loads of the kids at his nine night at 169 Arches.


 
I took my kids to see the Rasta Santa pantomime he was in last Christmas at the lido. Well recommended.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> it works for posts on the same page.


 
Where is the button? I can't find it!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> The receipt they should be issuing as proof of postage has the destination address (postcode & door number or building name) on it. This is what every other Post Office I have used does. Instead they tell me to write it on myself. I can't really see Royal Mail accepting proof of postage where I've just hand written the address on the receipt.
> 
> When I queried it with the shortarse in there, he said they won't do it because 'it takes too long'.
> 
> Once, he issued me with 3 identical receipts for the 3 different sized parcels I was sending. When I queried the weights he told me 'we don't weigh them'.





Onket said:


> Where is the button? I can't find it!


 
Just press reply on each post.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Where is the button? I can't find it!


this...


quimcunx said:


> Just press reply on each post.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Just press reply on each post.


 


Biddlybee said:


> this...


 
 Nice one, cheers.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Nice one, cheers.


If one of the quotes you want is on the next/previous page, you'll need to open that page in a new tab, then hit "reply" and copy & paste that quote into the reply you're still working on.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 24, 2012)

@onket

In Ferndale Road you can jump the queue and go to the parcels desk (on the right hand side) if your parcel is ready to send.

Don't bother queuing in the post office - print your postage off the Royal Mail website here:

http://www.royalmail.com/marketing-services/print-postage-online

...stick it on your parcel, and bob's your uncle. (Obviously if it can fit in the letterbox you don't even need to go in to the Post Office.)


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> @onket
> 
> In Ferndale Road you can jump the queue and go to the parcels desk (on the right hand side) if your parcel is ready to send.
> 
> ...


 
@Onket
Yep - I do that. Much easier. You can also print off a postal receipt and they stamp it at the post office.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

@Onket

Sounds like an ideal solution


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 24, 2012)

why didn't we think of it before?

Poor old Onky has gone to the post office about 30 times in the past few weeks....


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 24, 2012)

But he needs proof of postage, which means waiting for a receipt.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> But he needs proof of postage, which means waiting for a receipt.


 

@Onket does not mind waiting, it is the rudeness he hates


----------



## boohoo (Oct 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Just press reply on each post.





Biddlybee said:


> this...





Onket said:


> Nice one, cheers.


thanks


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> But he needs proof of postage, which means waiting for a receipt.


 
Exactly. Unless the wise old owls on this thread can think of a way round that one.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @Onket does not mind waiting, it is the rudeness he hates


 
I don't mind getting a receipt, it's the not getting one that's of any use that I hate.

But credit where credit is due, you weren't that far off.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Exactly. Unless the wise old owls on this thread can think of a way round that one.


 
How about printing the postage and a certificate of posting http://www.royalmail.com/customer-service/certificate-posting, taking the parcel to the parcel desk at Ferndale Road and standing there waving your certificate until someone nips over to stamp it? You would have to type the address etc on the certificate at home, but all you really need as proof of posting is to get the certificate stamped. 

I bet you could also do this at NISA - jump the queue, go to the parcel window at the side, slide your certificate in and the nice lady can lean across to stamp it in a nanosecond without pissing off the people waiting. You could carry your parcels in a post office plastic sack to make you look extra-entitled.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> How about printing the postage and a certificate of posting http://www.royalmail.com/customer-service/certificate-posting, taking the parcel to the parcel desk at Ferndale Road and standing there waving your certificate until someone nips over to stamp it? You would have to type the address etc on the certificate at home, but all you really need as proof of posting is to get the certificate stamped.
> 
> I bet you could also do this at NISA - jump the queue, go to the parcel window at the side, slide your certificate in and the nice lady can lean across to stamp it in a nanosecond without pissing off the people waiting. You could carry your parcels in a post office plastic sack to make you look extra-entitled.


 
Yes, I can't see either of those options going wrong in any way.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 24, 2012)

Fireworks are in sale on all the local shops now. Get ready for the annual onslaught of kids following the fireworks code: light it, lob it, leg it.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yes, I can't see either of those options going wrong in any way.


 
I could imagine the face that would be pulled at Option 2. Would be about the same effect as being tazered I imagine.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 24, 2012)

If you won't test it, I will!


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> But he needs proof of postage, which means waiting for a receipt.





Onket said:


> Exactly. Unless the wise old owls on this thread can think of a way round that one.


 
You print off your own stamped address label and receipt when you pay for the postage online - that way the address label and the receipt both have all the correct info you need. They just validate the receipt for you when you hand it over. Yes you might have to queue if you want to have the receipt validated - but the queue is rarely long at Nisa. You don't have to rely on them putting the info you want on the receipt.

I thought the receipt info was your problem and this info solves it for you. You didn't mention queuing as an issue. You can't really expect expect the wise old owls to solve your problems if you struggle to express them clearly.

You're not very proactive, are you? Did you mention that you work for Lambeth?


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> If you won't test it, I will!


 
Go for it!


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Rushy said:


> You print off your own stamped address label and receipt when you pay for the postage online - that way the address label and the receipt both have all the correct info you need. They just validate the receipt for you when you hand it over. Yes you might have to queue if you want to have the receipt validated - but the queue is rarely long at Nisa. You don't have to rely on them putting the info you want on the receipt.
> 
> I thought the receipt info was your problem and this info solves it for you. You didn't mention queuing as an issue. You can't really expect expect the wise old owls to solve your problems if you struggle to express them clearly.
> 
> You're not very proactive, are you? Did you mention that you work for Lambeth?


 
No, I didn't mention that.

You are suggesting that to overcome the problem of Post Office staff not doing their job correctly, I shoudl do it for them?

I've got a lot of stamps to use up, so printing my own labels & paying online isn't really an option. Plus I presume the item would have to be weighed pretty exactly to get the postage correct and avoid a surcharge at the other end.

The Post Office is set up for all this to be done.


----------



## se5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I see our political masters are aspiring for better things - Lambeth Leader Steve Reed and Lambeth London Assembly Member Valerie Shawcross are both putting themselves forward to be selected as Labour candidate for MP in the forthcoming Croydon byelection - http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...er_and_Assembly_Member_apply_for_by_election/


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> No, I didn't mention that.
> 
> You are suggesting that to overcome the problem of Post Office staff not doing their job correctly, I shoudl do it for them?
> 
> ...


 
Yes. It is standard now to pay online, print your own stuff and just drop it off. Several people on here have said that's what they do.

It is also more considerate to other post office users as they don't have to queue behind you waiting for the post office chap to type out every delivery address and receipt for each and every one of your ebay sale parcels.

If it's just a matter of using up a few old stamps - just put up with it until you can catch up with the times.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Yes. It is standard now to pay online, print your own stuff and just drop it off. Several people on here have said that's what they do.


You still have to queue up if it's a recorded delivery or whatever.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Yes. It is standard now to pay online, print your own stuff and just drop it off. Several people on here have said that's what they do.
> 
> It is also more considerate to other post office users as they don't have to queue behind you waiting for the post office chap to type out every delivery address and receipt for each and every one of your ebay sale parcels.
> 
> If it's just a matter of using up a few old stamps - just put up with it until you can catch up with the times.


 
You've not really answered the points I raised, but thanks anyway.

You go ahead and use the online method, I'll just find a Post Office with half decent staff.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 24, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Fireworks are in sale on all the local shops now. Get ready for the annual onslaught of kids following the fireworks code: light it, lob it, leg it.


I thought the code was light it, point rocket at passer-by/car/cyclist/shoot it?


editor said:


> You still have to queue up if it's a recorded delivery or whatever.


I thought queueing was the other great British invention?


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Fireworks are in sale on all the local shops now. Get ready for the annual onslaught of kids following the fireworks code: light it, lob it, leg it.


Already started near me. Lovely old collie that goes for a walk past my house every day apparently suffers from stress incontinence. Her owner has said I can borrow her for a few weeks. I am sure theses facts are in no way related


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2012)

Please do. ASAP. Nisa users won't get stuck behind you carrying out your next day ebay gimp mail order dispatch and you will find a post office which welcomes your curmudgeonly whining with open arms. Win win!
@onket


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

@onket


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @onket


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Grow up, FFS.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Grow up, FFS.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

@Minnie_the_Minx has a confession to make. 

And if she doesn't make it, it doesn't matter as there is a _witness_.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Gossip 

@Minnie_the_Minx


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh there was plenty of gossip too.  Mostly about you, Badgers. 





Actually I forgot to tell her that bit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> @Minnie_the_Minx has a confession to make.
> 
> And if she doesn't make it, it doesn't matter as there is a _witness_.


 


Brilliant quimcunx.  If that other urbanite hadn't turned up, nobody would ever have known I treated you to a KFC in Brixton followed by a MacDonald's hot apple pie slice


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

How long are we going to have to wait?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

I feel overlooked  

@quimcunx


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Brilliant quimcunx. If that other urbanite hadn't turned up, nobody would ever have known I treated you to a KFC in Brixton followed by a MacDonald's hot apple pie slice


 
don't tell lies, minnie.  You'll go to hell. 


Minnie and I had lunch at Kaosan in Brixton Village today. 


Didn't we, minnie?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I feel overlooked
> 
> @quimcunx


 

I could make up for it by telling the whole thread if you like.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> don't tell lies, minnie. You'll go to hell.
> 
> 
> Minnie and I had lunch at Kaosan in Brixton Village today.
> ...


 
I realise that Khaosan and Kentucky both start with a K and that they both serve chicken dishes, and they're both in Brixton, but to get the two so confused...   You're obviously massively stressed out Quimmy


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I realise that Khaosan and Kentucky both start with a K and that they both serve chicken dishes, and they're both in Brixton, but to get the two so confused...  You're obviously massively stressed out Quimmy


 
  You're not getting away with it minnie. You were seen by an independent witness.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Get on with it.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Get on with it.


 
That was it onket.  Minnie has broken her BV dining cherry.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> You're not getting away with it minnie. You were seen by an independent witness.


 
Well she's hardly going to admit to getting a family sized bucket of chicken in there with us, and then buying another to take home is she


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> That was it onket. Minnie has broken her BV dining cherry.


 
@Onket 

and I suppose KFC is almost on Coldharbour Lane so quimmy's getting confused


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

So you've been slagging off BV and the people who go there, having never gone there yourself.

Good one Minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> So you've been slagging off BV and the people who go there, having never gone there yourself.
> 
> Good one Minnie.


 
I told you I've been there plenty of times.  I just don't dine there.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Timeout:



> Relishing its position amid the *energetically hip scene* that is Brixton Village Market, KaoSarn is one of the best *providers of victuals* hereabouts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Timeout:


 
KFC was energetically hip


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Timeout:


 
They wrote a very similar review of minnie.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I told you I've been there plenty of times. I just don't dine there.


 
Why not?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> So you've been slagging off BV and the people who go there, having never gone there yourself.
> 
> Good one Minnie.


 
She sat on the very edge of BV so as not to be too tainted by hipness.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Why not?


 
Because himself doesn't really like foreign or fancy food and would consider £10 for a burger and chips a rip-off.  (He's little idea how much prices have gone up since he lost his memory) 

As I can't eat on my own (one of my social phobias), I can't go there and eat while he doesn't


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> She sat on the very edge of BV so as not to be too tainted by hipness.


 
Well KFC is right at the extreme edge I suppose


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't go there and eat while he doesn't


 
He?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> He?


 
Him indoors


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Timeout:


I want to cry. 

I've generally stopped posting up about some of the interesting places and things I really like around Brixton now.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Him indoors


 
Himself?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Himself?


 
Himself


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Oct 24, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Yes. It is standard now to pay online, print your own stuff and just drop it off. Several people on here have said that's what they do.


 
For some reason, I thought Post Office people were against this, as it means you pay online & not via the counter, which means it doesn't show up as a sale for them, then the Post Office looks unpopular & gets lined up for closure - even when there's stacks of people using it to post parcels from.

But if - as I'm finding, too - they won't fill in the postcode for the proof of postage, it's going to be what I end up doing.

I don't have any sticky labels though - does it work if you just print onto plain paper & sellotape it to the parcel .


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket

Testing


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

You missed the @ @Minnie_the_Minx


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You missed the @ @Minnie_the_Minx


 
forgot it 

@Onket

@Badgers


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Because himself doesn't really like foreign or fancy food and would consider £10 for a burger and chips a rip-off.  (He's little idea how much prices have gone up since he lost his memory)
> 
> As I can't eat on my own (one of my social phobias), I can't go there and eat while he doesn't



I'd happily meet you.


----------



## fortyplus (Oct 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I do feel I have to warn virgins that it's a bit full on and arrange to meet outside bodyshop to spare them having to hang about outside. It can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> Conversely an old landlady on Ferndale road, near the DoE told me of a neighbour who claimed to friends she lived in Clapham and would make them go to CN and walk from there to hers so they would not suspect.


We had a lodger who never told her parents she lived in Brixton, to the extent of giving them the wrong postcode.  She always got her birthday cards several days late as a result.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'd happily meet you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm quite tempted to down to Brixton right now.  I just can't handle this drilling/hammering any longer


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

yeah, you two should do lunch at BV.  

If you can find somewhere that does Pad Thai and lasagne and chips.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


Are you dubious about the meeting or the "happily" bit?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Are you dubious about the meeting or the "happily" bit?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> yeah, you two should do lunch at BV.
> 
> If you can find somewhere that does Pad Thai and lasagne and chips.


 
KFC does chips


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


Both then?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> KFC does chips


No lasagne though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Both then?


 
I've already met him


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Greebo said:


> No lasagne though.


 
Phoenix Cafe might do lasagne


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd happily meet you.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Both then?


 
Bone then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I'd happily meet you.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2012)

Ms Ordinary said:


> For some reason, I thought Post Office people were against this, as it means you pay online & not via the counter, which means it doesn't show up as a sale for them, then the Post Office looks unpopular & gets lined up for closure - even when there's stacks of people using it to post parcels from.
> 
> But if - as I'm finding, too - they won't fill in the postcode for the proof of postage, it's going to be what I end up doing.
> 
> I don't have any sticky labels though - does it work if you just print onto plain paper & sellotape it to the parcel .


 
I thought that but asked them once and they said it made no difference. Maybe they count how many they handle? Or they might not have undertsood my question!

Yes, just print it off and stick it on with tape.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Phoenix Cafe might do lasagne





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Phoenix Cafe might do lasagne



They don't.

They don't.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> They don't.
> 
> They don't.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> They don't.
> 
> They don't.





Onket said:


> They don't.
> 
> They don't.





Onket said:


> They don't.
> 
> They don't.


 

Sure?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Sure?


 
Something weird is happening to quotes, or maybe Onket's just being weird


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Maybe both.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Maybe both.



Are you practising multi quotes?

Are you practising multi quotes?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Something weird is happening to quotes, or maybe Onket's just being weird





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Something weird is happening to quotes, or maybe Onket's just being weird





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Something weird is happening to quotes, or maybe Onket's just being weird





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Something weird is happening to quotes, or maybe Onket's just being weird





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Something weird is happening to quotes, or maybe Onket's just being weird





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Something weird is happening to quotes, or maybe Onket's just being weird


 
How'd you mean?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Something weird is happening to quotes, or maybe Onket's just being weird





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Something weird is happening to quotes, or maybe Onket's just being weird





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Something weird is happening to quotes, or maybe Onket's just being weird





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Something weird is happening to quotes, or maybe Onket's just being weird


 
Ah, it's alright, it's just you and Onket


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2012)

I just read the thread for the last two days. 

Some properly stinking chat.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Tittle Tattle


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

which bits? I don't remember.


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2012)

There are four whole pages on post offices.  You are actively worrying me


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 24, 2012)

Kaosarn's nice though. Wherever it is.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 24, 2012)

Bloody chuggers  two nights running interrupting me cooking supper. On the street is bad enough but of an evening on my doorstep is beyond annoying


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 24, 2012)

I lied to the first and said I didn't have a bank account which really worked in making them melt away. The second was really persistent, unbearably chipper and full of 'witticisms' and I ended up just closing the door.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Saying you're unemployed as well is a no-worker.  I've been told there's people worse off than me


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 24, 2012)

The 'no bank account' or 'undischarged bankrupt' always works but I only use it in extremis.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 24, 2012)

Its probably illegal to have a sign saying *cold-callers, men from the Pru and chuggers may be shot*.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Its probably illegal to have a sign saying *cold-callers, men from the Pru and chuggers may be shot*.


 
What about *Fuck Off Chuggers?*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The 'no bank account' or 'undischarged bankrupt' always works but I only use it in extremis.


 
Anyway, I reckon after all these cuts that are coming, people can say "I'm skint, blame the Government", or better still, "please go and do your stuff in Whitehall"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 24, 2012)

I want to cause wider fear than just chuggers. TalkTalk will have a special place in hell


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I want to cause wider fear than just chuggers. TalkTalk will have a special place in hell


 
Talk Talk are in my Top 5 of most hated companies


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I want to cause wider fear than just chuggers. TalkTalk will have a special place in hell


At any other time of year, a "Neighbourhood Witch" poster or sticker might work.  At this time of year it'd probably just replace one problem with another.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't mind trick-or-treaters unless they've made no effort to look ghoulish.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 24, 2012)

How could anyone resist this request for a treat?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> How could anyone resist this request for a treat?
> 
> 
> View attachment 24351


very easily

just look in her bag, she's a load already. would you want to be the cause of her getting fillings? i wouldn't.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 25, 2012)

Easy, don't open the door in the first place.  Works for me every time, in conjunction with the lights off for a few hours to make them think nobody is in.

Stupid american custom that can piss off back there.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 25, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Easy, don't open the door in the first place. Works for me every time, in conjunction with the lights off for a few hours to make them think nobody is in.
> 
> Stupid american custom that can piss off back there.


Actually as has been established on another thread, it's an Irish custom that went to America. I think anything on my estate where there's positive interaction between adults and teenagers (as well as sweet little toddlers from over the road) is A Good Thing, and I really don't want to hide behind the sofa in the dark.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 25, 2012)

Halloween is harmless and kids love it. My road is Halloween central and it's very sweet. My boy is too young for trick n' treating but I think he will love handing out the sweets this year. It's just curmudgeonly to dislike it, I'm sure there are about a trillion American things in our culture that we actually like and are not even aware are from there. Liking Halloween doesn't mean you can't dislike some of the less attractive (word of the day) imports.

Edit, seems that it's not even American. Does that mean people will like it more now?


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Actually as has been established on another thread, it's an Irish custom that went to America.


Looks like we've actually got the Scots to blame.


> The tradition of going from door to door receiving food already existed in Great Britain and Ireland in the form of "souling", where children and poor people would sing and say prayers for the dead in return for cakes.
> 
> Guising—children disguised in costumes going from door to door for food and coins—also predates trick or treat, and is recorded in Scotland at Halloween in 1895, where masqueraders in disguise carrying lanterns made out of scooped out turnips, visit homes to be rewarded with cakes, fruit and money.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2012)

Must be a Yorkshire thing too, cos it's also a tradition there. American? Don't think so


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 25, 2012)

There's a lovely looking Halloween kids' party on outside Herne Hill station on Wednesday 31st with all kinds of exciting things happening from 5pm for those who prefer not to take the kids out Trick or Treating.  http://www.hernehillforum.org.uk/ne...l+e-Newsletter+Oct+18th+2012&utm_medium=email


----------



## nagapie (Oct 25, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> There's a lovely looking Halloween kids' party on outside Herne Hill station on Wednesday 31st with all kinds of exciting things happening from 5pm for those who prefer not to take the kids out Trick or Treating. http://www.hernehillforum.org.uk/news/childrens-halloween-event-wed-31-october?utm_source=Herne Hill Forum Newsletter master list&utm_campaign=142ef1404c-Herne Hill e-Newsletter Oct 18th 2012&utm_medium=email


 
Thanks, will take mine down there for a bit if it's dry. He loves vampires so much, last night he told me two vampires came to his room and one got in his bed and he wasn't even scared.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Must be a Yorkshire thing too, cos it's also a tradition there. American? Don't think so


 
Mother's Day, Father's day, Valentine's Day were all celebrated too before Hallmark got their hands on them.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 25, 2012)

What sort of tobyjug-esque weirdo would spend the whole evening sitting in the dark to avoid Halloween?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 25, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> What sort of tobyjug-esque weirdo would spend the whole evening sitting in the dark to avoid Halloween?


FWIW anyone who turns up here after dark on the 31st will probably get very short shrift.  Nothing personal - disturb me while I'm in the middle of something and you won't be thanked.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 25, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> What sort of tobyjug-esque weirdo would spend the whole evening sitting in the dark to avoid Halloween?


 
Me, for one.  I have no desire to waste my money buying "treats" for mobs turning up on my doorstep threatening to do things to me or my property if I don't give them stuff. 

One thing I can tell you for sure is that none of my children will ever be involved in anything like that.


----------



## Winot (Oct 25, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Me, for one. I have no desire to waste my money buying "treats" for mobs turning up on my doorstep threatening to do things to me or my property if I don't give them stuff.
> 
> One thing I can tell you for sure is that none of my children will ever be involved in anything like that.


 
A mob, in action:


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 25, 2012)

Miserable lot - sure ignore the teenage kids who make no effort bar a 99p scream mask, for younger kids and those who have a decent costume are welcome to a treat.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 25, 2012)

Teenagers need treats too


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 25, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think anything on my estate where there's positive interaction between adults and teenagers (as well as sweet little toddlers from over the road) is A Good Thing, and I really don't want to hide behind the sofa in the dark.


So right I have to like it twice.
Let's just be nice to each other to a change eh, even to the teenagers. In fact, maybe even especially teenagers who have shit masks and are too self conscious to do a little trick and always get a bad press. 
I'm going to buy a bag of sweets from the pound shop and let ShiftyJunior throw them out of the window. If they don't have a costume I'll ask them to recite poetry. Or do me a dance.


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2012)

Manter said:


> There are four whole pages on post offices. You are actively worrying me


 
Four pages about _one_ Post Office, tbf.


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> So right I have to like it twice.
> Let's just be nice to each other to a change eh, even to the teenagers. In fact, maybe even especially teenagers who have shit masks and are too self conscious to do a little trick and always get a bad press.
> I'm going to buy a bag of sweets from the pound shop and let ShiftyJunior throw them out of the window. If they don't have a costume I'll ask them to recite poetry. Or do me a dance.


 
I thought it was 'give us a treat, or else we'll do a trick on you', not 'we'll do a trick, in exchange for a treat'?

Halloween is my birthday, so I didn't like it for a while, I still don't like the dressing up aspect too much, having had to do it every birthday for years, but these days I like the general halloween stuff more.

And it should be illegal to put up Christmas decorations until the orange & black decor & fake spider webs are taken down.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> I thought it was 'give us a treat, or else we'll do a trick on you', not 'we'll do a trick, in exchange for a treat'?


That's certainly been the general interpretation around here.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> I thought it was 'give us a treat, or else we'll do a trick on you', not 'we'll do a trick, in exchange for a treat'?


 
Hence 'trick OR treat' instead of 'trick AND treat' (or 'trick or hide in the dark all evening').


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Hence 'trick OR treat' instead of 'trick AND treat' (or 'trick or hide in the dark all evening').


 
Well, exactly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2012)

They ain't getting anything off me.  I was taught not to give sweets to strangers


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

Like a red rag to a bull


----------



## Griffter (Oct 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Like a red rag to a bull


I'm going to get a similar one for carol singers. Much better that we sit in our own houses with the lights turned off and doors locked and just phone in through the TV to give our money to large coprorations, rather than encourage children to go out to their neighbours


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2012)

I have printed off 500 of these on the work computer and will be sticking them on peoples doors.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 25, 2012)

ajdown said:


> my children


 
Please God no.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Please God no.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2012)

Griffter said:


> I'm going to get a similar one for carol singers. Much better that we sit in our own houses with the lights turned off and doors locked and just phone in through the TV to give our money to large coprorations, rather than encourage children to go out to their neighbours


 
How far do kids need to travel to be considered neighbours?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Like a red rag to a bull


I assume these are designed with the elderly or otherwise confuddled members of the community in mind.

Kids can be little gits though, so yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 25, 2012)

I just got a seriously pimpworthy brand new sheepskin jacket for £50 at Tique Booty. They give discounts to Brixton residents!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2012)

Eggs off the supermarket shelves?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

Power cut in Tulse Hill/West Norwood apparently.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Power cut in Tulse Hill/West Norwood apparently.


 
Sounds like it.  Just seen a message from The Railway on facebook saying they won't be able to open for the rest of the day because of it as the road needs to be dug up to sort it out


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Sounds like it. Just seen a message from The Railway on facebook saying they won't be able to open for the rest of the day because of it as the road needs to be dug up to sort it out


 
Yeah that was my source too


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Yeah that was my source too


no sauce for you there though


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 25, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Please God no.....


Thank you for voting, motion carried. AJ to be sterilised at dawn.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Power cut in Tulse Hill/West Norwood apparently.


 
All fine here, but I'm further up towards the cemetery.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> I thought it was 'give us a treat, or else we'll do a trick on you', not 'we'll do a trick, in exchange for a treat'?


 
I think with Guising, the Scottish tradition that predates trick or treat, you had to sing a song or do a dance in return for your treat. So maybe that's where the confusion lies. 

I like trick or treat. We've been out with our boys for the last few years with a "mob" of their friends in fancy dress and they all love it. It's great fun seeing all the other gangs of kids out dressed as ghouls or whatever. Get the sweets in aj and stop being such a grouch!


----------



## clandestino (Oct 25, 2012)

From wiki:

In Scotland and Ireland, the children are only supposed to receive treats if they perform for the households they go to. This normally takes the form of singing a song or reciting a joke or a funny poem which the child has memorized before setting out.


----------



## han (Oct 25, 2012)

Just seen that one Cyclodelic Revolution place on Brixton Rd. How long has that been there? 
I hardly ever cycle down Brixton Rd anymore, prefer the backstreets...


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

han said:


> Just seen that one Cyclodelic Revolution place on Brixton Rd. How long has that been there?
> I hardly ever cycle down Brixton Rd anymore, prefer the backstreets...


I visited them today and had a chat with the owner. I'll post up a photo feature tomorrow. They're the guys involved with the Brixton Halloween bike ride on the 31st.

It's the only bike shop I've seen that has an iguana and a green parrot walking around on the counter!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> I visited them today and had a chat with the owner. I'll post up a photo feature tomorrow. They're the guys involved with the Brixton Halloween bike ride on the 31st.
> 
> It's the only bike shop I've seen that has an iguana and a green parrot walking around on the counter!



It is great


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> I thought it was 'give us a treat, or else we'll do a trick on you', not 'we'll do a trick, in exchange for a treat'?


Yes but we are adults and can demand some entertainment in return for our boiled sweets.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yes but we are adults and can demand some entertainment in return for our boiled sweets.


 
Exactly.  I bet if you offered them sweets in the middle of a park, you'd be called a pervert.  I think this is confusing for children and should therefore be banned (unless they sing me a song or come and do some housework for me or sweep my chimney)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 25, 2012)

I did take my boy trick or treating to a couple of friends houses last year, he was wearing a borrowed shitty mask as it was a lasts minute thing. He got a few sweets, thought it was amazing, looked at me and said "Mum, isn't this a bit like begging?"
It confused us all.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 25, 2012)

Greebo said:


> FWIW anyone who turns up here after dark on the 31st will probably get very short shrift. Nothing personal - disturb me while I'm in the middle of something and you won't be thanked.


 
((VP))


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 25, 2012)

Over the last few years I have seen people leave a lighted pumpkin-candle-contraption outside their house indicating a willingness to dispense sugar-based confections in return for ritualistic semi-pagan displays. That way the games is played between people who want to play game rather than people-who-feel-like-victims vs people-who-feel-like-beggars.

My - key is worn out.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 25, 2012)

han said:


> Just seen that one Cyclodelic Revolution place on Brixton Rd. How long has that been there?
> I hardly ever cycle down Brixton Rd anymore, prefer the backstreets...


It's been there about 8 months I think - since about March/April iirc


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> Four pages about _one_ Post Office, tbf.


oh, that's quite sane then


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Power cut in Tulse Hill/West Norwood apparently.


I discovered there was while on a train trying to get to a meeting.  But I got there by bus and shank's pony, eventually.


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:


> It's the only bike shop I've seen that has an iguana and a green parrot walking around on the counter!


first time I saw the guy who runs it, I thought he had a iguana tat (I was over the road) and it didn't half give me a shock when it moved...


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2012)

I got the 17:17 from Tulse Hill with no problems.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> I got the 17:17 from Tulse Hill with no problems.


 
wrong thread?


----------



## Winot (Oct 25, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> Over the last few years I have seen people leave a lighted pumpkin-candle-contraption outside their house indicating a willingness to dispense sugar-based confections in return for ritualistic semi-pagan displays. That way the games is played between people who want to play game rather than people-who-feel-like-victims vs people-who-feel-like-beggars.
> 
> My - key is worn out.



Also, remember to smear your door lintel with the blood of the lamb to avoid your first-born being slaughtered by the Angel of Death.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I did take my boy trick or treating to a couple of friends houses last year, he was wearing a borrowed shitty mask as it was a lasts minute thing. He got a few sweets, thought it was amazing, looked at me and said "Mum, isn't this a bit like begging?"
> It confused us all.


My dad - in just about the only bit of laying down the law I remember him doing - vetoed any suggestion of our trick or treating / carol singing on exactly those grounds: that it was begging.  Not out of pride or that begging per se was bad, but it was unfair to beg if you didn't need people to give you stuff. 

I love the fun associated with dressing up, but I do kind of feel attached to that philosophy.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 25, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> My dad - in just about the only bit of laying down the law I remember him doing - vetoed any suggestion of our trick or treating / carol singing on exactly those grounds: that it was begging. Not out of pride or that begging per se was bad, but it was unfair to beg if you didn't need people to give you stuff.
> 
> I love the fun associated with dressing up, but I do kind of feel attached to that philosophy.


 
I think you and I may have had the same father


----------



## clandestino (Oct 25, 2012)

ianw said:


> All fine here, but I'm further up towards the cemetery.


 
FFS - this was my 10,000th post on Urban.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 25, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Thank you for voting, motion carried. AJ to be sterilised at dawn.


 
oh I think I disagree with AJ about everything going, but that's a bit mean - even if it is a joke.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 25, 2012)

yes - adding to above... Tulse Hill station was out due to electrickery cut at 7ish... but we live v. close and we have plenty to go around.


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> Over the last few years I have seen people leave a lighted pumpkin-candle-contraption outside their house indicating a willingness to dispense sugar-based confections in return for ritualistic semi-pagan displays.


I just bought some for just that reason.  I am clearly not as original as I thought



Ol Nick said:


> My - key is worn out.


 So is mine.  Are you the person who keeps coming into my house and hiding stuff?


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 25, 2012)

Lots of film crew and film trucks parked at the bottom of Holmdene avenue, Herne Hill. I think they are filming something in the Kings College institute on Halfmoon Lane.


----------



## han (Oct 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> It's been there about 8 months I think - since about March/April iirc



Wow! It looks great...


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

Once again, I had an utterly fabulous night in A Club in Brixton. There was incredible live ska music - this time with a fantastic Jamaican/Japanese twist - a lovely crowd, and a warm feeling of revisiting the Brixton I thought had gone forever. It's on again next Thursday, and I'll be there. I love it.

PM me if you want more details.


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

LOL


----------



## paolo (Oct 26, 2012)

I bought a freshly minted Roof Dog T-shirt.

[Give me a sec, just trying it on....Yay, it fits!]

ROOF DOG!!

ARF!


----------



## paolo (Oct 26, 2012)

ARF!


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

Careful though, don't mention where roof dog is, in case 'the hipsters' find out and ruin it for everyone. PM Paolo for details.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> Careful though, don't mention where roof dog is, in case 'the hipsters' find out and ruin it for everyone. PM Paolo for details.


 
That'll work. Just so long as Roof Dog hasn't been out to the same place he's been on about for the last few weeks. Or the hipsters aren't actually stalking him.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

Flat roof pubs are all the rage now


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> Careful though, don't mention where roof dog is, in case 'the hipsters' find out and ruin it for everyone. PM Paolo for details.


Too late.


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

Them three again? I'm always seeing them hanging about around Brixton er, just around.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> Them three again? I'm always seeing them hanging about around Brixton er, just around.


That's because they're your BEST MATES.


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm still waiting for Dave to let me have my picnic blanket back, as it goes.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 26, 2012)

Scary Halloween cake in Brixton Cake Shop


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 26, 2012)

They've got loads of other good cakes, like this record player one:


----------



## boohoo (Oct 26, 2012)

blog post of what's on for families in Lambeth:

http://littlelambeth.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/lambeth-whats-on-for-family-october_26.html

quite a lot of Brixton things like the Brixton Bolt!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

Picked up the Bugle at the tube this morning, it was okay


----------



## Dan U (Oct 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Picked up the Bugle at the tube this morning, it was okay


 
i read that as picked up 'some' bugle.

which would be a totally different post.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Picked up the Bugle at the tube this morning, it was okay


 
Did you read my column (probably not cos it's about kids stuff!)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

Dan U said:


> i read that as picked up 'some' bugle.


 




boohoo said:


> Did you read my column (probably not cos it's about kids stuff!)


 
No but I will now.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

This is good - http://the-u.org.uk/brixton/



> This autumn, The U Brixton will be offering fun, lively sessions where local people will share useful skills with one another. Join us as a Guest and learn First Aid, Defusing Conflict, or Networking in the community. Sessions are free to attend and last just 90 minutes. Or join us as a volunteer Host and lead sessions of your own. We will give you all the training, kit, and materials you need to lead a great U session.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 26, 2012)

Great work on the chitter chatter and tittle tattle this month comrades, we're smashing all records.....!

June chitter chatter: 32 pages
July chitter chatter: 25 pages
August chitter chatter: 15 pages (plus 14 pages of unofficial banter & tittle tattle)
September chitter chatter: 20 pages
October chitter chatter: 46 pages and counting........


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Great work on the chitter chatter and tittle tattle this month comrades, we're smashing all records.....!
> 
> June chitter chatter: 32 pages
> July chitter chatter: 25 pages
> ...


 
August was very quiet.   Lots of people on holiday

October very busy.  Onket's Post Office posts?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> This is good - http://the-u.org.uk/brixton/


 


> _Defusing Conflict,_


 
Looks useful.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> August was very quiet. Lots of people on holiday


 
August had to compete with the might of the Brickers Banter & _*Tittle Tattle*_ - August 2012 thread which had 416 wacky replies


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> August had to compete with the might of the Brickers Banter & _*Tittle Tattle*_ - August 2012 thread which had 416 wacky replies


 
oh


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> August had to compete with the might of the Brickers Banter & _*Tittle Tattle*_ - August 2012 thread which had 416 wacky replies


Stats amended!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> August had to compete with the might of the Brickers Banter & _*Tittle Tattle*_ - August 2012 thread which had 416 wacky replies


 
I prefer the alternative ones but I think this month/last month's got closed.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I prefer the alternative ones but I think this month/last month's got closed.


 
OU started the September tittle tattle thread. It was not closed but I think from Eds post we can safely say he was not keen 



> Fuck's sake. This 'Brickers' joke was funny once but now it's just tired.
> 
> Why fuck up a really useful thread by starting a pointless copy with a comedy name?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Too late.
> 
> View attachment 24383


 
The guy in the middle looks better than the last time I saw him


----------



## boohoo (Oct 26, 2012)

\Lovely film about some of the little stalls in the arches...

http://gotofig2.com/rodmain/page20/nitm.html


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> August was very quiet. Lots of people on holiday
> 
> October very busy. Onket's Post Office posts?


 
October is MINE.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

@Onket is delivering


----------



## zeldarhiando (Oct 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The jerk chicken guy is still there and there's also a pizza oven in the corner that becomes operational at the weekend. Quite why the management of the hob thought it was a good idea to introduce food competition _within its own garden_ is a mystery to me...


Different jerk guy now...sadly Clint was given his marching orders... You can still get El Panzon in Granville Arcade...


----------



## zeldarhiando (Oct 26, 2012)

A





paolo said:


> If I'm in the right frame of mind I quite enjoy the hoot when it's busy. Usually loads of randoms to chat to, and plenty of our local Europeans - French and Spanish in particular.
> 
> Can't say I've seen any bad stuff from the bouncers myself, just pat downs. Ideally the venue wouldn't need to do that, but I can understand the reasons why. Bad shit can happen - saw someone nearly get glassed in the Albert the other week. If bouncers dissuade that kind of thing, fair play.


 
Pretty sure the main job of the bouncers is to stop people bringing their own drink in... and agree - Hoot only tolerable Sunday to Thurs...full of tourists at the weekend!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> October is MINE.


 
But can November be yours as well?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

boohoo said:


> \Lovely film about some of the little stalls in the arches...
> 
> http://gotofig2.com/rodmain/page20/nitm.html


That is a great film. I love that cheery CD/DVD seller.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> This is good - http://the-u.org.uk/brixton/


 
It's so admirable, I wrote a piece about it on brixtonblog.com!


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But can November be yours as well?


 
If I'm still here.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 26, 2012)

boohoo said:


> \Lovely film about some of the little stalls in the arches...
> 
> http://gotofig2.com/rodmain/page20/nitm.html


 Love it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> If I'm still here.


 
Where else would you be?


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

Working from home or at a job closer to home.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 26, 2012)

boohoo said:


> \Lovely film about some of the little stalls in the arches...
> 
> http://gotofig2.com/rodmain/page20/nitm.html


Great stuff. I love the fruit seller under the station who doesn't know how old he is! A few well known Brixton faces in the film too.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Working from home or at a job closer to home.



Any good cafés nearby?


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't know. I spend most of my time on the train.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

I see


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

Old bike shop on Coldharbour Lane update here: 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...cycle-building-to-become-a-restaurant.275382/


----------



## Winot (Oct 26, 2012)

leanderman said:


> It's so admirable, I wrote a piece about it on brixtonblog.com!



If only I had any kind of skill. Not sure anyone will be that interested in patent law


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 26, 2012)

This came to my attention today, thought some people might be interested 

I'd be grateful if you could help spread the word about an exciting charity football match that is happening locally next month.

BACKGROUND
- This year is the 140th anniversary of the first ever FA Cup Final, which was staged at Kennington Oval cricket ground.
- Lambeth in general, and the Oval in particular, had a key but unknown role in the early development of the world's most popular sport, and it's a personal passion of mine to ensure we reclaim this heritage for our area.
- To help do this, a rematch of the first ever FA Cup Final in 1872 has been arranged for Wednesday 7th November 2012.
- The game will see the locally-based Wanderers FC, who played at the Oval in the 1870s, take on the Royal Engineers FC. Wanderers beat the Engineers 1-0 in the original final to lift the first FA Cup.

CHARITY EVENT
- The event will be a major festival of football, raising money for three different charities.
- One of these is local youth football club Lambeth Tigers FC, who run teams for over 200 local kids across a variety of ages. The Tigers are based locally, and train in Myatts Field Park every week. As well as football they also provide mentoring and positive role models for kids. They were set up to keep young people away from gangs and help mould them into positive citizens.
- The other two charities are The Royal British Legion and The Haig Trust. This is in recognition of the fact that the first Cup Final included a military team, and that the rematch is a few days before Remembrance Sunday.

Tickets are £10 each and £1 for under 16s and available from the Oval ticketing office I believe.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 27, 2012)

a pile of rubble on Acre Lane. yours for £2.5million!

http://www.primelocation.com/for-sa...h_identifier=f2c046b9d085f1979f14aab589417ceb


----------



## Manter (Oct 27, 2012)

leanderman said:


> a pile of rubble on Acre Lane. yours for £2.5million!
> 
> http://www.primelocation.com/for-sa...h_identifier=f2c046b9d085f1979f14aab589417ceb


I bet you don't even get the rubble.....


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 27, 2012)

most of that rubble has been cleared now tbf


----------



## Manter (Oct 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> most of that rubble has been cleared now tbf


Can we sue for false advertising?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2012)

Knock off £2.49m for the lack of rubble and I'm there.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2012)

order and disorder on BBC4 just now. Presenting from the Stockwell Hole....


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 28, 2012)

The lettering saying Granville Arcade above the Atlantic Road entrance has been removed and replaced with tacky plastic lettering saying Brixton Village. It's cheap, horrible, shoddy and not in keeping with....anything. It's fucking BUTCHERY. I thought the building was listed? How can they get away with it? (Whoever 'they' are.) Who can I complain to?

It would also have been confusing for the lost visitors in Market Row who asked me for directions to the Colombian restaurant this morning...go out to the street, look across to the doorway with Granville Arcade over it...


----------



## Greebo (Oct 28, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> The lettering saying Granville Arcade above the Atlantic Road entrance has been removed and replaced with tacky plastic lettering saying Brixton Village. It's cheap, horrible, shoddy and not in keeping with....anything. It's fucking BUTCHERY. I thought the building was listed? How can they get away with it? (Whoever 'they' are.) Who can I complain to?<snip>


No idea.  Fuck whoever's behind that, and the horse they rode in on, preferably with something large, spiked and covered in chilli oil.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2012)

Is the bookmongers dog called Rosie?


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 28, 2012)

Rosa, according to the Brixton Bugle, page 6.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> The lettering saying Granville Arcade above the Atlantic Road entrance has been removed and replaced with tacky plastic lettering saying Brixton Village. It's cheap, horrible, shoddy and not in keeping with....anything. It's fucking BUTCHERY. I thought the building was listed? How can they get away with it? (Whoever 'they' are.) Who can I complain to?
> 
> It would also have been confusing for the lost visitors in Market Row who asked me for directions to the Colombian restaurant this morning...go out to the street, look across to the doorway with Granville Arcade over it...


 
Maybe someone read these forums and realised after years of living here, people still didn't know where Granville Arcade was


----------



## fortyplus (Oct 28, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> The lettering saying Granville Arcade above the Atlantic Road entrance has been removed and replaced with tacky plastic lettering saying Brixton Village. It's cheap, horrible, shoddy and not in keeping with....anything. It's fucking BUTCHERY. I thought the building was listed? How can they get away with it? (Whoever 'they' are.) Who can I complain to?
> 
> It would also have been confusing for the lost visitors in Market Row who asked me for directions to the Colombian restaurant this morning...go out to the street, look across to the doorway with Granville Arcade over it...



I can't actually think which lettering you are referring to.  However, as I use the entrance several times every day, it's quite possible that by habituation I wouldn't notice it. But I don't think anyone has done much work around there for a while. 

However, the Atlantic Road entrance to the Granville Arcade, like the Coldharbour Lane and Popes' Road entrances, has had plastic lettering saying Brixton Village over it for.. well, a long time. More than a decade - since the Arcade was idiotically renamed as part of the 90's Brixton Challenge process.  I'm pretty sure that all signage referring to the Granville Arcade was removed at the same time. Well before the building was listed, which only happened in 2009 or 10 or so. Actually, because it is now  listed, removing the tacky plastic lettering would probably require LBC.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

It's on Google maps so it must have been there for a while(ish!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Rosa, according to the Brixton Bugle, page 6.


I was asking because I thought that was wrong


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 28, 2012)

The dog is definitely called Rosa.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 28, 2012)

I wondered!  There's a documentary about the shop somewhere, I bet Rosa/Rosie/Fido is in it. Have a rummage on Vimeo, Youtube etc

Oops...Mrs M beat me to it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The dog is definitely called Rosa.


Ta Mrs M.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 28, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> I can't actually think which lettering you are referring to. However, as I use the entrance several times every day, it's quite possible that by habituation I wouldn't notice it. But I don't think anyone has done much work around there for a while.
> 
> However, the Atlantic Road entrance to the Granville Arcade, like the Coldharbour Lane and Popes' Road entrances, has had plastic lettering saying Brixton Village over it for.. well, a long time. More than a decade - since the Arcade was idiotically renamed as part of the 90's Brixton Challenge process. I'm pretty sure that all signage referring to the Granville Arcade was removed at the same time. Well before the building was listed, which only happened in 2009 or 10 or so. Actually, because it is now listed, removing the tacky plastic lettering would probably require LBC.


We must be talking about different entrances. There's definitely been Granville Arcade lettering there until recently.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> We must be talking about different entrances. There's definitely been Granville Arcade lettering there until recently.


 
Atlantic Road and Coldharbour Lane both have Brixton Village signs


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 28, 2012)

Yebbutt the Granville Arcade signs didn't all disappear ten years ago


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

Who mentioned 10 years?


----------



## fortyplus (Oct 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Who mentioned 10 years?


I did. "more than a decade". Anyway, there are 4 entrances and all 4 have had Brixton Village white plastic lettering on a blue background for years, I'm pretty sure since the Brixton Challenge rebranding in the 90s, and I don't recall anything saying Granville Arcade recently  - in the last two years or so anyway.  I do go through the Atlantic Road entrance several times a day, but then routine familiarity does breed a lack of observation.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> I did. "more than a decade". Anyway, there are 4 entrances and all 4 have had Brixton Village white plastic lettering on a blue background for years, I'm pretty sure since the Brixton Challenge rebranding in the 90s, and I don't recall anything saying Granville Arcade recently - in the last two years or so anyway. I do go through the Atlantic Road entrance several times a day, but then routine familiarity does breed a lack of observation.


 
oh right 

I can't remember when the signage changed but was definitely there in 2009

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-village-granville-arcade-indoor-market-brixton.237936/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

Mention of Brixton Village in 2005, although I'm not sure when the signage went up

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pot-plants-brixton-where.32037/#post-1156571


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 28, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> I did. "more than a decade". Anyway, there are 4 entrances and all 4 have had Brixton Village white plastic lettering on a blue background for years, I'm pretty sure since the Brixton Challenge rebranding in the 90s, and I don't recall anything saying Granville Arcade recently - in the last two years or so anyway. I do go through the Atlantic Road entrance several times a day, but then routine familiarity does breed a lack of observation.


Your memory is seriously defective


----------



## fortyplus (Oct 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Mention of Brixton Village in 2005, although I'm not sure when the signage went up
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pot-plants-brixton-where.32037/#post-1156571


At issue is not when the  plastic signage went up - a good few years ago - but when the old signage saying Granville Arcade came down.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> At issue is not when the plastic signage went up - a good few years ago - but when the old signage saying Granville Arcade came down.


 
Oh


----------



## Manter (Oct 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh


My brain officially hurts


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> My brain officially hurts


 
Probably not a good idea to go on the storm thread and see Greebo's posts about storms in the UK then


----------



## Manter (Oct 28, 2012)

@Minnie_the_Minx Oh, but my advanced masochism means I will now have to.

Like I clicked on the link abut toenails when I hate feet.

Maybe I need counselling...


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2012)

I think there was some Granville Arcade (ghost?) lettering still visible across from Nuclear Dawn.  I'm sure it could still be seen somewhere in recent weeks anyway.


----------



## Manter (Oct 28, 2012)

Brixton isn't gentrifying *that* fast.... I have just been followed down electric avenue by an apparently sober man saying that if I got any closer he would lick me.  Not sure what the foxtons types will make of that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> @Minnie_the_Minx Oh, but my advanced masochism means I will now have to.
> 
> Like I clicked on the link abut toenails when I hate feet.
> 
> Maybe I need counselling...


 
Enjoy.  It gets very confusing


----------



## Manter (Oct 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Enjoy.  It gets very confusing


Yeah, I noticed. 2 days away and it feels like an alternate universe


----------



## Greebo (Oct 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> Brixton isn't gentrifying *that* fast.... I have just been followed down electric avenue by an apparently sober man saying that if I got any closer he would lick me. Not sure what the foxtons types will make of that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

Greebo said:


>


 
I reckon he misheard and guy wanted to kick him


----------



## Manter (Oct 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon he misheard and guy wanted to kick him


(I'm a she)

Edit- tho possible.... May have to go back and check...


----------



## Greebo (Oct 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> (I'm a she)
> 
> Edit- tho possible.... May have to go back and check...


You'll have to excuse Minnie, she's had a trying and confusing week.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> (I'm a she)
> 
> Edit- tho possible.... May have to go back and check...


 
Oh yeah 

Maybe he wanted to kick *her  *


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

Greebo said:


> You'll have to excuse Minnie, she's had a trying and confusing week.


 
I was doing fine 'til you starting fucking my brain up with your wrong years


----------



## Manter (Oct 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> Maybe he wanted to kick *her  *


The slithery tongue action was fairly.... Illustrative.  Pretty sure it was lick


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> The slithery tongue action was fairly.... Illustrative. Pretty sure it was lick


 
Oh, one of those leery disgusting old man slithering tongue action types (except younger)?


----------



## Manter (Oct 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, one of those leery disgusting old man slithering tongue action types (except younger)?


Yup. In fashionably- unflattering plastic glasses too. So maybe funkster on bad trip or common or garden crazy who had mugged a hipster


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> Yup. In fashionably- unflattering plastic glasses too. So maybe funkster on bad trip or common or garden crazy who had mugged a hipster


 
Fashionably unflattering plastic glasses I normally associate with dirty old men


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Fashionably unflattering plastic glasses I normally associate with dirty old men


They're all the rage with the hipsters. Something to so with irony, I guess.












http://www.demeterclarc.com/tag/hipster/


----------



## Manter (Oct 29, 2012)

editor said:


> They're all the rage with the hipsters. Something to so with irony, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't decide whether the first pic is a bloke, or a girl with a stick on 'tache


----------



## Ms T (Oct 29, 2012)

As forty plus has said, the renaming if Granville Arcade happened years ago and has nothing whatsoever to do with recent gentrification/trendification. That god-awful plastic lettering has been there for ages.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 29, 2012)

I still maintain there was GA lettering over the Atlantic Rd entrance until very recently.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

It was renamed in the mid 2000s, and that's when the lettering changed.


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2012)

editor said:


> They're all the rage with the hipsters. Something to so with irony, I guess.
> 
> http://www.demeterclarc.com/tag/hipster/


 
Youngsters, eh. How dare they. 

Coming over here with their 'fashions'.  

Etc.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> Youngsters, eh. How dare they.
> 
> Coming over here with their 'fashions'.
> 
> Etc.


At least you got one bit right. The fashion has been imported wholesale from the US.
Personally, I love mad, individual, original fashion.


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2012)

Like dreads & combats.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> Like dreads & combats.


I'm well past the age of giving much of a fuck about fashion for myself, but I've always been interested in seeing how UK street fashion changes, particularly when the trends are of the home grown variety. Britain's come up with some great street fashion over the years.

That's probably why I find the whole hipster thing so dull - it's just an identical copy of Brooklyn, circa 2005.
No imagination, no twist.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 29, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I still maintain there was GA lettering over the Atlantic Rd entrance until very recently.


The Google streetview image of that entrance is dated May 2012 - no sign of GA lettering.


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm well past the age of giving much of a fuck about fashion for myself, but I've always been interested in seeing how UK street fashion changes, particularly when the trends are of the home grown variety. Britain's come up with some great street fashion over the years.
> 
> That's probably why I find the whole hipster thing so dull - it's just an identical copy of Brooklyn, circa 2005.
> No imagination, no twist.


 
If you say so.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

@Onket seen this lunchtime


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> If you say so.


Yes. That's my opinion.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2012)

This Morning is in Brixton Village right now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2012)

Finished


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2012)

It did go back again.  It was their Soap segment.  Looks like the woman that does the soaps segment lives in Brixton


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 29, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm well past the age of giving much of a fuck about fashion for myself, but I've always been interested in seeing how UK street fashion changes, particularly when the trends are of the home grown variety. Britain's come up with some great street fashion over the years.
> 
> That's probably why I find the whole hipster thing so dull - it's just an identical copy of Brooklyn, circa 2005.
> No imagination, no twist.


 
That's such a hipster thing to say. 'Oh, I saw what you're all doing in Brooklyn back in 2005.'


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's such a hipster thing to say. 'Oh, I saw what you're all doing in Brooklyn back in 2005.'


Yeah man. I threw away my oversized glasses_ years ago!_

__


----------



## TruXta (Oct 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Yeah man. I threw away my oversized glasses_ years ago!_
> 
> __


 
Silly man. The kids dahn the Villaaaage would've paid top dollars for those.


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2012)

The nice lady was at the Post Office counter today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> The nice lady was at the Post Office counter today.


 
at Nisa?


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Dumplings (oooer) in Market Row made me very happy over the weekend - and with 18 dumplings for £11, enough to fill up the reasonable appetites of two people, it is proper cheap eating too. (Unlike the Time Out 'cheap eat' award to the tapas lot on Acre Lane - since when is "under £50 for two" cheap?) Clean and simple, if not wildly exciting, soups as well. Much nicer dumplings than the more upmarket Mama Lan, imho, (and I've never forgotten Mama Lan for giving me nasty stomach problems, either - no such problems with Happy Dumplings. ) Just over the walkway opposite the arcade-side entrance to Nour Foods.

What did NOT make me happy was to see the antlers, glitterballs and other Christmassy crap up in Marks & Spencers' display window. It's not even November ffs.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> What did NOT make me happy was to see the antlers, glitterballs and other Christmassy crap up in Marks & Spencers' display window. It's not even November ffs.


Morleys has had Christmas trees up for sale for the last couple of weeks now


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2012)

And you have the cheek to call _other_ _people_ grumpy?!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 29, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> Happy Dumplings (oooer) in Market Row made me very happy over the weekend - and with 18 dumplings for £11, enough to fill up the reasonable appetites of two people, it is proper cheap eating too. (Unlike the Time Out 'cheap eat' award to the tapas lot on Acre Lane - since when is "under £50 for two" cheap?) Clean and simple, if not wildly exciting, soups as well. Much nicer dumplings than the more upmarket Mama Lan, imho, (and I've never forgotten Mama Lan for giving me nasty stomach problems, either - no such problems with Happy Dumplings. ) Just over the walkway opposite the arcade-side entrance to Nour Foods.
> 
> What did NOT make me happy was to see the antlers, glitterballs and other Christmassy crap up in Marks & Spencers' display window. It's not even November ffs.


 
oh I saw that and thought it looked interesting.  Are any of them veggie do you know?


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 29, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> oh I saw that and thought it looked interesting. Are any of them veggie do you know?


 
Yes, iirc they have 5 kinds, and you can either order 6 or 10 or 18 of each type or a mixed plate of the whole lot:
- pork and spring onion - fish and ginger - prawn and ginger - beef and something - and all veg (tofu, carrot, mushroom and celery I think) .
They were all nice but to me the best were the pork and fish varieties. The veg ones still perfectly edible and nicely seasoned with ginger, but a tiny tiny bit bland.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 29, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> Yes, iirc they have 5 kinds, and you can either order 6 or 10 or 18 of each type or a mixed plate of the whole lot:
> - pork and spring onion - fish and ginger - prawn and ginger - beef and something - and all veg (tofu, carrot, mushroom and celery I think) .
> They were all nice but to me the best were the pork and fish varieties. The veg ones still perfectly edible and nicely seasoned with ginger, but a tiny tiny bit bland.


 
oh wow - well that sounds perfect for our awkward mixture of utter carnivore/vegetarian and fish preferring toddler!  Will remember that.  Thanks.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> And you have the cheek to call _other_ _people_ grumpy?!


Dude, any Christmas decorations before Bonfire Night (let alone Halloween) are too bloody early, end of.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yes.


 
She's always nice.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She's always nice.


Is she married?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Is she married?


 
I dunno.  Get Onket to ask


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Oct 29, 2012)

Just remembered that I saw two pony-and-traps pelting south down a clear patch of Brixton Road on Saturday afternoon.

Looked very  but I can't believe they raced down Brixton High Street, so I wonder where they turned off or where they were going.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2012)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Just remembered that I saw two pony-and-traps pelting south down a clear patch of Brixton Road on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Looked very  but I can't believe they raced down Brixton High Street, so I wonder where they turned off or where they were going.


These are real pony and traps not of the rhyming slang variety ......i saw them as well but on Sunday morning, I've seen one on its own quite often but double  bubble was a new one for me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2012)

Travellers?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Travellers?


Don't know they were going too quick to ask


----------



## Manter (Oct 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Something to so with irony, I guess.
> /


 
I thinthe whole hipster thing was orig. supposed to be a rejection of conventional standards of beauty and fashion- but has morphed into a whole ugly-pretty thing of its own (as in, I'm so pretty I can wear ugly things and still look pretty....)


----------



## fortyplus (Oct 29, 2012)

Manter said:


> I thinthe whole hipster thing was orig. supposed to be a rejection of conventional standards of beauty and fashion- but has morphed into a whole ugly-pretty thing of its own (as in, I'm so pretty I can wear ugly things and still look pretty....)


bit like punk / grunge  in fact pretty much every young fashion trend since time began, including the bit about annoying the generation that went before.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2012)

Manter said:


> I thinthe whole hipster thing was orig. supposed to be a rejection of conventional standards of beauty and fashion- but has morphed into a whole ugly-pretty thing of its own (as in, I'm so pretty I can wear ugly things and still look pretty....)


Hmm I think it's more likely based on a hipper than thou form of aspirational elitism which may have been something fulfilling back when you had to make an effort to buy hard to find records or  styles in the real world and save your pocket money or paper round earnings but now it's all on the Internet and available to anybody with enough bandwidth, a herd mentality and plenty  of disposable lucre


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2012)

Manter said:


> I thinthe whole hipster thing was orig. supposed to be a rejection of conventional standards of beauty and fashion- but has morphed into a whole ugly-pretty thing of its own (as in, I'm so pretty I can wear ugly things and still look pretty....)


 
They should all start wearing potato sacks like Marily Monroe then


----------



## Manter (Oct 29, 2012)

been sent this for the third time today, so am now sharing the love


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice bright moon lighting up the clouds tonight


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

Manter said:


> been sent this for the third time today, so am now sharing the love


Nice to see some friends in there but it's all a bit WTF.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2012)

Manter said:


> been sent this for the third time today, so am now sharing the love




I watched that without the volume so have absolutely no idea wtf it's about, but I was expecting the guy to start dancing Gangnam


----------



## lefteri (Oct 29, 2012)

Manter said:


> been sent this for the third time today, so am now sharing the love





looks like brixton market, but with most of the colour drained out


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 29, 2012)

Manter said:


> been sent this for the third time today, so am now sharing the love




That's not the Brixton I know.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> been sent this for the third time today, so am now sharing the love



Bloody hell. What a turd of thing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

I've now watched it with sound.  I have no idea what it's meant to be


----------



## fortyplus (Oct 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> been sent this for the third time today, so am now sharing the love



the market with its people but no punters.  An average weekday morning, then.
Relay seem to have top billing. Must've been filmed at the start of the year.


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I watched that without the volume so have absolutely no idea wtf it's about, but I was expecting the guy to start dancing Gangnam


That would have been a vast improvement....


----------



## boohoo (Oct 30, 2012)

Manter said:


>




I really like this... quite like the tracks and the different market places. Like it or not, the Brixton Village and market row aren't going to return to what they were.


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've now watched it with sound.  I have no idea what it's meant to be


Me neither. I have had it sent again this morning again.  So it must be in the charts or something- it's all the youngsters at work who are sending it to me.  Not sure....


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I really like this... quite like the tracks and the different market places. Like it or not, the Brixton Village and market row aren't going to return to what they were.


I just couldn't work out what was going on. I must admit I like a music video with a story...


----------



## boohoo (Oct 30, 2012)

There is an explanation somewhere to what it's about.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> I just couldn't work out what was going on. I must admit I like a music video with a story...





> This video by Yu Sato for his track_ ‘The Ride’_ is inspired by the 1975 Antonioni movie _The Passenger_ in which a man exchanges his identity with that of another who died only to end up sharing the same fate. The camera POV switches every time two individuals make eye contact…


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2012)

Ahha, thx. I may watch the movie on my conference call starting at 10pm tonight (just thought I'd drop that in in the hope of getting some sympathy)


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Dude, any Christmas decorations before Bonfire Night (let alone Halloween) are too bloody early, end of.


 
Eeyore.


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I dunno. Get Onket to ask


 
I'm not getting into some 'my mate fancies you' situation. This isn't school.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> been sent this for the third time today, so am now sharing the love



I thought the vid was taking a slightly sneering attitude towards the hipsters in the film....maybe not the 'correct' interpretation though.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> Eeyore.


Takes one to know one.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

Are there any free tennis courts in Brockers Park? 
I can book them for £5 an hour on the GLL website but thought there were some public courts?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brockers


----------



## Kanda (Oct 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brockers


 
Fuksake!


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 30, 2012)

And does anyone know off the top of their head how much it costs to hire the ground floor (bowling space etc.) of the Rec? I'm not calling it The Reccers.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

snowy_again said:
			
		

> And does anyone know off the top of their head how much it costs to hire the ground floor (bowling space etc.) of the Rec? I'm not calling it The Reccers.



Might be on Lambers council website?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 30, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> I'm not calling it The Reccers.


 
Give it 6 months.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Are there any free tennis courts in Brockers Park?
> I can book them for £5 an hour on the GLL website but thought there were some public courts?


 
no.. charges were introduced some years ago. 

If you are booking for this time of year you will most likely get a court anyway, you will just need to move to another is someone has actually booked one - summer is when it's tough.

there used to be a man in the shed on the bowling green who you could book and pay with - great system, worked perfectly.  The new system has gradually got more and more shit over the years.  Not that I've had the chance to play for a while but GB has quite a bit of experience of the shiteness of this kind of thing with his football club.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 30, 2012)

If it helps, the 2 courts on South Lambeth Road / Fentiman Road are pretty much empty all day every day at the moment


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 30, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> And does anyone know off the top of their head how much it costs to hire the ground floor (bowling space etc.) of the Rec? I'm not calling it The Reccers.


iirc it was £55/hr


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> If you are booking for this time of year you will most likely get a court anyway, you will just need to move to another is someone has actually booked one - summer is when it's tough.


 
Did seem there were a LOT of free courts (even this week in half term) to book today/tomorrow so it is tempting to just rock up and hope for the best. Although maybe book an hour for £5 and then play on if there are empty courts at the end. 



snowy_again said:


> If it helps, the 2 courts on South Lambeth Road / Fentiman Road are pretty much empty all day every day at the moment


 
Useful, they are nearer to me I think.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2012)

we used to play regularly and outside of summer they were never really all booked up.  But then we didn't have very far to go it the worst happened!  Too far for you but maybe useful for others - there are 6 in Tulse Hill too that are almost always empty.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Might be on Lambers council website?


 
I just tried that and descended into hell.  I'll eat some food and register with GLL and try again.


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Takes one to know one.


 
Great response. 

I shall remember that one.


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Are there any free tennis courts in Brockers Park?
> I can book them for £5 an hour on the GLL website but thought there were some public courts?


 
Ruskin Park, maybe? I've not often seen them very busy.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> Great response.
> 
> I shall remember that one.


I plead Tuesday in mitigation.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'm not getting into some 'my mate fancies you' situation. This isn't school.


I only asked so that we could continue the Nisa Post Office domination of the thread. It's the perfect opportunity for you to carry on the campaign into next month.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

Any thoughts for a wacky November thread title 

/scarpers


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I only asked so that we could continue the Nisa Post Office domination of the thread. It's the perfect opportunity for you to carry on the campaign into next month.


 
That will happen anyway if I have anything to post during November.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I only asked so that we could continue the Nisa Post Office domination of the thread. It's the perfect opportunity for you to carry on the campaign into next month.


 
And nobody asked Onket to say one of his mates fancies her.  He wants to know if she's married which is entirely different


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Any thoughts for a wacky November thread title
> 
> /scarpers


 
'Brixton news November 2012 - Brooklyn May 2005 revisited'


----------



## TruXta (Oct 30, 2012)

Brickslyn Massive Movember Mope and Dope


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Brickers Goes Brookers!


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Any thoughts for a wacky November thread title
> 
> /scarpers


The Brookers tittle-tattle thread, November 2005.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2012)

Titters-Tatters


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

Brickers Hippers Chitter Chortles


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brickers Hippers Chitter Chortles


Yes! How about a slight amendment:

Tally-Ho! It's the Brickers Hippers Chitter Chortles thread


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Yes! How about a slight amendment:
> 
> Tally-Ho! It's the Brickers Hippers Chitter Chortles thread


 
I prefer What-Ho! to Tally-Ho! myself


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 30, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> I just tried that and descended into hell. I'll eat some food and register with GLL and try again.


 
I've actually lost the will to live. Spent 10 minutes setting up a GLL account, and then you can only book 'organised activities' via their website.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 30, 2012)

A fashion shoot in Atlantic Roaders minutes ago:







The model is wearing something just like that replicant out of Blade Runner. The one who danced with the snake.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 30, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> A fashion shoot in Atlantic Roaders minutes ago:
> 
> The model is wearing something just like that replicant out of Blade Runner. The one who danced with the snake.


 
Which one is the model?


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Any thoughts for a November thread title


 
The Brixton Hill Nisa Post Office update thread- November edition


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 30, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> I just tried that and descended into hell. I'll eat some food and register with GLL and try again.



Prices here http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...ABEB26999/0/LamethLeisureCentrePrices2012.pdf

£35-45 for 55mins


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> A fashion shoot in Atlantic Roaders minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, it's really sad that I know this and I really should have kept my mouth shut, but.... She is the one who won top model last year


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> The Brixton Hill Nisa Post Office update thread- November edition


I used the Elm Park PO last week. Was in and out in five minutes. 

By used I do not in fact mean robbed by the way.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> I used the Elm Park PO last week. Was in and out in five minutes.
> 
> By used I do not in fact mean robbed by the way.


 
Don't tell him that, he'll be clogging my PO up with all his parcels


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

The_ Onket Gets Married to Nice Nisa Lady - November Edition_

@Onket


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 30, 2012)

Hands off, she's mine.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Hands off, she's mine.


 
Do you mind that she's in her 70s?


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2012)

Born in the 70s, maybe.

Do you actually know who and what you are talking about here, Minnie, or is it business as usual?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> Born in the 70s, maybe.
> 
> Do you actually know who and what you are talking about here, Minnie, or is it business as usual?


 
Course I do

and as per, you have no sense of humour


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 30, 2012)

Deadpan gridlock.


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Course I do
> 
> and as per, you have no sense of humour


 
You are aware people find different things funny? There is no standard 'sense of humour'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> You are aware people find different things funny?


 
You've made me well aware of that


----------



## Rushy (Oct 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> Right, it's really sad that I know this and I really should have kept my mouth shut, but.... She is the one who won top model last year


Who is she?


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You've made me well aware of that


 
Maybe you should try some of these, then-

http://www.brainmetrix.com/memory-game/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> Maybe you should try some of these, then-
> 
> http://www.brainmetrix.com/memory-game/


 
Why?

Anyway, I'm too busy looking at multi-tools.  I may use one of them to cut off your tongue


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 30, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Who is she?


 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=2011+britain's+next+top+model+winner


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Who is she?


Jade someone or other... Mixed race, billed as the 'curvy one' (I think she's size 6....). She's from south London somewhere.  Remarkably normal for a reality show model....


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=2011+britain's+next+top+model+winner


I love that. I am going to use it for everything now (and possibly get fired)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> Jade someone or other... Mixed race, billed as the 'curvy one' (I think she's size 6....). She's from south London somewhere. Remarkably normal for a reality show model....


 
I googled her as never heard of her as I don't watch these modelling programmes.  Apparently she's from Stoke

She even gets a mention on Stormfront.  Not a nice mention obviously.  Twats


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I googled her as never heard of her as I don't watch these modelling programmes.  Apparently she's from Stoke
> 
> She even gets a mention on Stormfront.  Not a nice mention obviously.  Twats


Must have got hers confused with someone else's weepy back story...  
Am now off to google storm front. As am too scared to ask what it is in case frumious reads the question....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> Must have got hers confused with someone else's weepy back story...
> Am now off to google storm front. As am too scared to ask what it is in case frumious reads the question....


 
Just the normal slagging off because she's not all white


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just the normal slagging off because she's not all white


Did you know stormfront is also an Apple reseller?!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

Manter said:
			
		

> Jade someone or other... Mixed race, billed as the 'curvy one' (I think she's size 6....). She's from south London somewhere.  Remarkably normal for a reality show model....



Tit-Tattle


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> Did you know stormfront is also an Apple reseller?!


 
As I have no Apple products and I'm not in the habit of going on the Stormfront website....


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> As I have no Apple products and I'm not in the habit of going on the Stormfront website....


When you google it, first result is apple reselling. Then it explained what the stormfront you were talking about was. Which is not nice and now I need to bleach my iPad.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> I love that. I am going to use it for everything now (and possibly get fired)


Try to use it a little more smartly than Frumious who had to add extra search criteria to make his LMGTFY point. Otherwise you risk looking like a bit of a tit.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

Rushy said:
			
		

> Try to use it a little more smartly than Frumious who had to add extra search criteria to make his LMGTFY point. Otherwise you risk looking like a bit of a tit.



This ^


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> When you google it, first result is apple reselling. Then it explained what the stormfront you were talking about was. Which is not nice and now I need to bleach my iPad.


 
Oh, I was just googling her name and was taking to the forums so didn't see the Apple stuff

According to someone on there, redheads can only have green or blue eyes


----------



## leanderman (Oct 30, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> I've actually lost the will to live. Spent 10 minutes setting up a GLL account, and then you can only book 'organised activities' via their website.


 
you click on other activities, and it brings up the tennis courts

no need to book Brockwell park during the week

but it can get busy on sundays


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> <snip>According to someone on there, redheads can only have green or blue eyes


Can't be right, I've known four with hazel eyes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Can't be right, I've known four with hazel eyes.


 
Exactly.  b/f has four redhead nieces and they haven't all got blue/green.  That's twats on Stormfront for you


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Try to use it a little more smartly than Frumious who had to add extra search criteria to make his LMGTFY point. Otherwise you risk looking like a bit of a tit.


Ok, understand every word but no idea what you just said. (Apart from the risking looking like a tit bit.... I got that)


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, I was just googling her name and was taking to the forums so didn't see the Apple stuff
> 
> According to someone on there, redheads can only have green or blue eyes


And therefore... She doesn't exist? They are clearly not the sharpest knives in the drawer


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 30, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Try to use it a little more smartly than Frumious who had to add extra search criteria to make his LMGTFY point. Otherwise you risk looking like a bit of a tit.


Oooo, get her! So you want me to feel bad because you couldn't deduce that "she is the one who won top model last year" = "2011 Britain's Next Top Model Winner"?  I suppose that means you really do need someone to operate Google on your behalf. My fee is £5 per search.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> And therefore... She doesn't exist? They are clearly not the sharpest knives in the drawer


 
I think it's probably further proof that she's not all white (according to them) 

I wonder what they have to say about green eyed people from India/Afghanistan etc.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> Ok, understand every word but no idea what you just said. (Apart from the risking looking like a tit bit.... I got that)


Don't worry - I wasn't having a pop at you! 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=let-me-google-that-for-you

The implication of putting something on the LMGTFY site is that someone is too stupid/lazy to Google it for themselves. Our friend F.B tried to make exactly this point. But in order for the search to work s/he had to use specific terms which were only obvious if you already knew what you were looking for - in his/her case 'next' and 'Britain' which weren't mentioned in your post. For instance, if you googled "Top Model winner 2011" or even "Top Model Winner 2011 UK" as I did, the result doesn't come up. Suddenly, instead of making a fair point in a slightly smartarse and moderately irritating way, the LMGTFYer  just comes across as a bit of an attention seeking tit. So use wisely.


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Don't worry - I wasn't having a pop at you!
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=let-me-google-that-for-you
> 
> The implication of putting something on the LMGTFY site is that someone is too stupid/lazy to Google it for themselves. Our friend F.B tried to make exactly this point. But in order for the search to work s/he had to use specific terms which were only obvious if you already knew what you were looking for - in his/her case 'next' and 'Britain' which weren't mentioned in your post. For instance, if you googled "Top Model winner 2011" or even "Top Model Winner 2011 UK" as I did, the result doesn't come up. Suddenly, instead of making a fair point in a slightly smartarse and moderately irritating way, the LMGTFYer  just comes across as a bit of an attention seeking tit. So use wisely.


Thank you for the education ;-)


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think it's probably further proof that she's not all white (according to them)
> 
> I wonder what they have to say about green eyed people from India/Afghanistan etc.


I think my life is probably better not knowing


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> been sent this for the third time today, so am now sharing the love




I think this is a much better video utilising Brixton as a backdrop - a better tune, a better video, more realistic and more fun! If you like your hip-hop with a sense of humour....this one talks about the various local food options (esp. for Badgers!)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> I think this is a much better video utilising Brixton as a backdrop - a better tune, a better video, more realistic and more fun! If you like your hip-hop with a sense of humour....this one talks about the various local food options (esp. for Badgers!)
> 
> YouTube Video



This pleases me greatly


----------



## kittyP (Oct 30, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


>




That is brilliant


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 30, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think this is a much better video utilising Brixton as a backdrop - a better tune, a better video, more realistic and more fun! If you like your hip-hop with a sense of humour....this one talks about the various local food options (esp. for Badgers!)




Yet no mention of Franca Manca or Brixton Village ??? Not real Brixtons


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2012)

The tune is Ill Move Sporadic & Oliver Sudden - "Freshness With Extras" feat K9 & Theme.

If you like it, Ill Move Sporadic have just released a free album you can download from here: http://illmovesporadic.bandcamp.com/album/waste-not-want-not-instrumentals


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 30, 2012)

Contemplating the Hipster phenomenon today I wondered why they aren't more widely known by the more accurate but slightly outmoded slang word  "Trendies"


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2012)

cuppa tee said:


> Contemplating the Hipster phenomenon today I wondered why they aren't more widely known by the more accurate but slightly outmoded slang word  "Trendies"


Because its outmoded! And hipsters are a la mode, surely...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

I look forward to the post office news from @Onket today


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 31, 2012)

Manter said:


> Because its outmoded! And hipsters are a la mode, surely...


true, but that doesnt have to apply to the rest of us.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I look forward to the post office news from @Onket today


 


cuppa tee said:


> but that doesnt have to apply to the rest of us.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 31, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think this is a much better video utilising Brixton as a backdrop - a better tune, a better video, more realistic and more fun! If you like your hip-hop with a sense of humour....this one talks about the various local food options (esp. for Badgers!)


Thanks. Love it!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 31, 2012)

http://blog.zagat.com/2012/08/5-must-try-brixton-village-eats.html#.UJD58b_1n4w.twitter

It's as if the rest of Brixton doesn't exist - only the 'Village'


----------



## Kanda (Oct 31, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> http://blog.zagat.com/2012/08/5-must-try-brixton-village-eats.html#.UJD58b_1n4w.twitter
> 
> It's as if the rest of Brixton doesn't exist - only the 'Village'


 
Well, to be fair, it is clear she is reviewing the Village, not Brixton as a whole.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 31, 2012)

@onket


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 31, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Well, to be fair, it is clear she is reviewing the Village, not Brixton as a whole.


Yes true, but it's not just this, its virtually every article about Brixton these days, which must be very frustrating for people with businesses elsewhere.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 31, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes true, but it's not just this, its virtually every article about Brixton these days, which must be very frustrating for people with businesses elsewhere.


 
At least there ARE articles about Brixton these days...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 31, 2012)

Kanda said:


> At least there ARE articles about Brixton these days...


...about things other than the riots and the frontline and weed smoking


----------



## Kanda (Oct 31, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> ...about things other than the riots and the frontline and weed smoking


 
Yup, articles that probably increase footfall through the area...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Kanda said:


> At least there ARE articles about Brixton these days...





Brixton Hatter said:


> ...about things other than the riots and the frontline and weed smoking





Kanda said:


> Yup, articles that probably increase footfall through the area...


 
Well Brixton (or Tulse Hill, Herne Hill etc.) have had Brockwell Park for decades, but you never saw much publicity about that decades ago.  The County Show was so much nicer when there were far fewer people there, but it's been discovered now.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 31, 2012)

it was discovered a long time ago, surely.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 31, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes true, but it's not just this, its virtually every article about Brixton these days, which must be very frustrating for people with businesses elsewhere.


 
were there loads of articles about them which are now all about the village?

We have the same issue back home. There is Ochayethenoo and the Kirkton of Ochayethenoo which is the village proper but now people have built a few houses on the junction from the main road to the village proper and people think that's the whole thing.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well Brixton (or Tulse Hill, Herne Hill etc.) have had Brockwell Park for decades, but you never saw much publicity about that decades ago. The County Show was so much nicer when there were far fewer people there, but it's been discovered now.


 
Aww, poor you. I was commenting with regard to businesses, not your personal preference due to this comment:



> which must be very frustrating for people with businesses elsewhere.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Aww, poor you. I was commenting with regard to businesses, not your personal preference due to this comment:


 
Young and fit people sitting on my park benches


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> were there loads of articles about them which are now all about the village?
> 
> We have the same issue back home. There is Ochayethenoo and the Kirkton of Ochayethernoo which is the village proper but now people have built a few houses on the junction from the main road to the village proper and people think that's the whole thing.


 
So which is it? Ochayethenoo or Ochayethernoo?

and more importantly, how do you pronounce it? 

Och aye the new


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So which is it? Ochayethenoo or Ochayethernoo?
> 
> and more importantly, how do you pronounce it?
> 
> Och aye the new


 
No 'r'.   It's not it's real name.  You have the real name in the link I sent you the other day.  

Och aye the noo.   not nyoo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> No 'r'. It's not it's real name. You have the real name in the link I sent you the other day.
> 
> Och aye the noo. not nyoo.


 
I was too busy looking at the Auchtersomething or other and thinking "why, I oughta"


----------



## ajdown (Oct 31, 2012)

How many more times is the gas main on the junction of Coldharbour Lane and Brixton Road going to fail requiring days of roadworks and disruption?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

ajdown said:


> How many more times is the gas main on the junction of Coldharbour Lane and Brixton Road going to fail requiring days of roadworks and disruption?


 
42


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I look forward to the post office news from @Onket today


 
I've not been.

I can tell you that there is a Real Ale Festival on at the Wetherspoons, though. I like it.


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The County Show was so much nicer when there were far fewer people there, but it's been discovered now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Onket said:


>


 


Obviously it's better for anyone who has a stall


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I look forward to the post office news from @Onket today


What's wrong with MY post office news?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> What's wrong with MY post office news?


 
You have to start a new thread otherwise it'll get confusing


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You have to start a new thread otherwise it'll get confusing



Only for you, it doesn't take much.


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You have to start a new thread otherwise it'll get confusing



Only for you, it doesn't take much.


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2012)

Oops


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

ajdown said:


> How many more times is the gas main on the junction of Coldharbour Lane and Brixton Road going to fail requiring days of roadworks and disruption?


The various drilling noises manage to add another layer of annoyance on top of the never ending racket from the car wash.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> Only for you, it doesn't take much.


 
I know


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

editor said:


> The various drilling noises manage to add another layer of annoyance on top of the never ending racket from the car wash.


 
Probably not as noisy as what I had to put up with last week though

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/boys-and-their-noisy-toys.300832/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> Only for you, it doesn't take much.


 
I heard you the first time birthday boy


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably not as noisy as what I had to put up with last week though


Debatable, but you're not hearing it every single day of the week, all freaking day long.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Debatable, but you're not hearing it every single day of the week, all freaking day long.


 
True, but I do have the remote control cars almost every day and they each have their own sound


----------



## Manter (Oct 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> True, but I do have the remote control cars almost every day and they each have their own sound


Main noise I can hear is excited small children up and down the street. One of the dads dressed as a skeleton and jumped out at them from behind a hedge... Shrieks and giggles complicating my conference call a little, but I like it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Manter said:


> Main noise I can hear is excited small children up and down the street. One of the dads dressed as a skeleton and jumped out at them from behind a hedge... Shrieks and giggles complicating my conference call a little, but I like it.


 
Is it Halloween today then?


----------



## Manter (Oct 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it Halloween today then?


No, there is just a very strange man that lives down my street who likes scaring children


----------



## Greebo (Oct 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it Halloween today then?


No Minnie, it's Samhain


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Greebo said:


> No Minnie, it's Samhain


 
Samhaim and Halloween both on the same day?  



















  So it's today is it.  *makes point not to answer front door*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Manter said:


> No, there is just a very strange man that lives down my street who likes scaring children


 

Don't blame him.  Children are scary


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyway, I thought it was yesterday.  They were dressed up in Eastenders yesteday


----------



## Greebo (Oct 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Samhaim and Halloween both on the same day?
> <snip>
> So it's today is it. *makes point not to answer front door*


Oh yes. Hence my not having been online most of today. Busy, busy, busy.

In other news, yoots have been letting off fireworks in broad daylight.


----------



## Manter (Oct 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyway, I thought it was yesterday.  They were dressed up in Eastenders yesteday


They aren't quite 'right ' in east London....


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 31, 2012)

Just had two two year olds trick or treating with their parents... 

There's now a massive* pothole in the road just by the corner of Brixton Road / Atlantic Road; saw two cyclists almost fall into it today.

* slight exaggeration, as it's almost cauldron sized.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Just had two two year olds trick or treating with their parents...
> 
> There's now a massive* pothole in the road just by the corner of Brixton Road / Atlantic Road; saw two cyclists almost fall into it today.
> 
> * slight exaggeration, as it's almost cauldron sized.


 
Oh, I thought you were going to say trick or treating 2-year-olds had fallen in pothole


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Oh yes. Hence my not having been online most of today. Busy, busy, busy.
> 
> In other news, yoots have been letting off fireworks in broad daylight.


 
So what do you do on this special day then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Manter said:


> They aren't quite 'right ' in east London....


 
Actually, I thought they were late on Eastenders.  I thought Halloween had already happened


----------



## Ms T (Oct 31, 2012)

Trick or treaters out in force tonight.  It's definitely waaay more popular now that it was ten years ago.  Luckily I stocked up with chocolate eyeballs and skulls.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Trick or treaters out in force tonight. It's definitely waaay more popular now that it was ten years ago. Luckily I stocked up with chocolate eyeballs and skulls.


 
Chocolate eyeballs?  

*googles chocolate eyeballs*


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Trick or treaters out in force tonight. It's definitely waaay more popular now that it was ten years ago. Luckily I stocked up with chocolate eyeballs and skulls.


I've barely had a chance to sit down.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 31, 2012)

the chocolate eyeballs went down very well in sydenham hill too. frenzied cry of "she's got chocolate eyeballs!" went around the first little gang of small ghouls.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2012)

as I have just been complaining about on the NEw Parents thread.. we carved and lit a pumpkin in our window.  Bought a big box of sweets.  Got dressed up to received trick or treaters - and no one came.  Have put the kids to bed now.  What a shame.  I think our road is just a bit busy for it.  They'll probably all be on quieter roads, which is quite sensible really.


----------



## Manter (Oct 31, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> as I have just been complaining about on the NEw Parents thread.. we carved and lit a pumpkin in our window. Bought a big box of sweets. Got dressed up to received trick or treaters - and no one came. Have put the kids to bed now. What a shame. I think our road is just a bit busy for it. They'll probably all be on quieter roads, which is quite sensible really.


 We have had LOADS... cute small kids all gone to bed now, but tweens still coming.  We have pumpkins in our front window, and sweets mixed with eyeballs 
All the kids are v polite, we have noticed- lots of pleases and thankyous and Happy Halloweens


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2012)

Manter said:


> We have had LOADS... cute small kids all gone to bed now, but tweens still coming. We have pumpkins in our front window, and sweets mixed with eyeballs
> All the kids are v polite, we have noticed- lots of pleases and thankyous and Happy Halloweens


 
without sounding like a stalker - I have a pretty good idea of where you live from what you've said and know a large number of young families that way... we v. nearly moved there ourselves.  Lovely for all those families and I'm still a bit sad we didn't.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So what do you do on this special day then?


Remember the dead (known and unknown), the ancestors, absent friends, and every person who's ever touched my life. Usually also trance work, which is off the menu this year, and a bit of divination.

Also make my birthday cake.  And treat it a bit like New Year's Eve - a time to think about what you want to get rid of or leave behind.


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 31, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I really like this... quite like the tracks and the different market places. Like it or not, the Brixton Village and market row aren't going to return to what they were.


I'll happily give up the Villaaaage. I laugh it because it's really very good for what it does. But leave us Market Row?!?! Shops not bars!


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> I'll happily give up the Villaaaage. I laugh it because it's really very good for what it does. But leave us Market Row?!?! Shops not bars!


Half of Market Row's shops have already gone, and most of the rest will soon follow.  Bars and big money brands usually follow where vintage clothes stores, cheese shops, selected wine merchants and multi-national frozen yoghurt franchises go.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Half of Market Row's shops have already gone, and most of the rest will soon follow. Bars and big money brands usually follow where vintage clothes stores, cheese shops, selected wine merchants and multi-national frozen yoghurt franchises go.


as sure as squares follow trendies


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 31, 2012)

Saw dinosaur crispy cycle past for the halloween cycle ride.


----------



## Manter (Oct 31, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> without sounding like a stalker - I have a pretty good idea of where you live from what you've said and know a large number of young families that way... we v. nearly moved there ourselves. Lovely for all those families and I'm still a bit sad we didn't.


oooh, my very own stalker 

Highlight of the evening is two small boys running back down the road towards their parents going 'mum, mum, the lady gave us eyeballs'


----------



## Ms T (Oct 31, 2012)

Manter said:


> We have had LOADS... cute small kids all gone to bed now, but tweens still coming.  We have pumpkins in our front window, and sweets mixed with eyeballs
> All the kids are v polite, we have noticed- lots of pleases and thankyous and Happy Halloweens


There were a couple of grabbers but most were careful to only take a couple of sweets, and they were pretty polite on the whole.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 31, 2012)

Kids round our way were and always are dead nice. Not as many as last year though, maybe a few skipped us out as two houses on either side of us were in darkness and we didn't have a pumpkin.


----------



## Manter (Oct 31, 2012)

Ms T said:


> There were a couple of grabbers but most were careful to only take a couple of sweets, and they were pretty polite on the whole.


we had children asking us how many sweets they could take, and everyone said thankyou.  V impressed (god, I sound like my gran, going on about manners...)
Also impressive- loads of the escorting parents were dressed up too!  I answered the door to a full size werewolf, which gave me a bit of a shock till I saw the mini vampire and witch hiding behind his(her?) legs


----------



## clandestino (Oct 31, 2012)

Manter said:


> we had children asking us how many sweets they could take, and everyone said thankyou. V impressed (god, I sound like my gran, going on about manners...)
> Also impressive- loads of the escorting parents were dressed up too! I answered the door to a full size werewolf, which gave me a bit of a shock till I saw the mini vampire and witch hiding behind his(her?) legs


 
Haha! We ran into a parent in a gorilla suit - wonder if it was the same guy? I really love going out trick or treating with our boys - we always see loads of their classmates and other parents out and about, and there's always a nice, friendly atmosphere. But I do think it was much more quieter this year than previous years. There were fewer kids out and fewer houses with pumpkins outside too. But then I think a lot of people are away for half term, so that's had an affect.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 31, 2012)

There were more, round our way.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone been egged or stuff?


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2012)

55 pages.

We should all pat ourselves on our backs.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 31, 2012)

A great shame we can't get the Who Posted stats for threads any more


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

Crispy said:
			
		

> A great shame we can't get the Who Posted stats for threads any more



Yeah 

Hour till the next thread


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone doing Movember then?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

No


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2012)

Me neither.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

How about Skankvember? Not washing for the whole month and give a quid to charity or something?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 31, 2012)

How about November.  Say no to all offers for a month.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 31, 2012)

We didn't get any cause the concierge put a notice saying " No trick or treaters.  We will not open the door.  Have a lovely evening"   Miserable buggers.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

xsunnysuex said:
			
		

> We didn't get any cause the concierge put a notice saying " No trick or treaters.  We will not open the door.  Have a lovely evening"   Miserable buggers.



Brickers Trickers & Treaters Tattle


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 31, 2012)

Brixton Blither Blether and Bonfire Blabber.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:
			
		

> Brixton Blither Blether and Bonfire Blabber.



By jove I think she has nailed it. I was thinking Brickers Bonfire Treason Titters


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 31, 2012)

Things I have learnt tonight; going to a fancy dress party where the two of you are the only ones to turn up in fancy dress is interesting. Secondly, check the white face paint will actually wash off.
Finally, Brockley is still the Badlands.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 31, 2012)

Maybe Bonfire Blather rather than Blabber, just to get all the 'thers in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Brixton Blither Blether and Bonfire Blabber.


 
oh, that's good, and will be fun to say after a few drinks


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Maybe Bonfire Blather rather than Blabber, just to get all the 'thers in.


 
No!  Blabber is better


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> No!  Blabber is better



Blather 

Like getting in a lather


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Blather
> 
> Like getting in a lather


 
Say both really fast and you'll see that blabber works better.  It throws you because you're expecting it to end in *ther*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

Brixton Blither Blether and Bonfire Blabber

Brixton Blither Blether and Bonfire Blather


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No! Blabber is better


 
Too late. 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...her-and-bonfire-blather-november-2012.301433/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Too late.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...her-and-bonfire-blather-november-2012.301433/


 
I refuse to post in an unofficial November thread


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

The official thread will be launching at the correct time.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 31, 2012)

Why would we need  a second one?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Why would we need a second one?


 
One is chit chat and the other is blither blether

I'm torn between the two already

Where will *@Onket *Nisa Post Offices threads be?


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

Please note that this thread is now closed and the November chat continues here: 
Brixton news, rumours and general chat - November 2012


----------

